# The 2007 Singles Thread



## activistfatgirl (Apr 5, 2007)

So. We've had singles threads in the past. So many times maybe you're totally sick of them! But people's statuses change so quickly I wanted to start anew in 2007 with a fun/whiny/eclectic look at the single life. 

Are you fat and single? Are you into fat and single? Post here, and let's comiserate. 

Me, I'm single but dating, ever looking for my life loves, but always worried that the "dating" part of it means my loves will look past me.  Should I sit home looking pretty until I find you, Oh Great Loves?

Anyone else single and lovin' it--or hatin' it?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm Fat and Single. I like my single-ness most the time. Sometimes I miss not having someone special in my life. BUT like you said things change around here so quicky so who knows what the future will bring.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 5, 2007)

Single.... 1/2 love/hate....
It's ok I suppose.


----------



## Jes (Apr 5, 2007)

Fat. Single. Need more help than I can shake a stick at. Rescue me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 5, 2007)

Jes said:


> Fat. Single. Need more help than I can shake a stick at. Rescue me.



Oh yeah, I forgot to self identify as "clueless" also. We need us some help!

Did I tell anyone about how my mom got me "He's Just Not That Into You" one year for Christmas?


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 5, 2007)

I unfortunately can identify all too well! I am SWM looking for Ms. Right. 

I have met some nice women off the internet (and one very scary one), just none developed into LTR for a variety of reasons. I think this is about the best place to meet people with common interests - the bar scene is not for me (though I like going out - just hard to meet new people there). That said, distance is the big negative about the internet. Long distance, I found at least, doesn't work over the long term, no matter what the intentions. I prefer to use chat rooms/online fora rather than dating services to find someone (lets us get to know one another first), but maybe I should try the dating sites some time to find that special woman nearer to home. 

What do the women think of the men they have met online? Do you have any tips for us guys in where to find you? And guys, any places you have found that worked for you?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 5, 2007)

I also have a webcam, as you can probably tell.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 5, 2007)

Honeybunchesooats, do that one again and smile. Sweetly. You look a tad psychotic!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 5, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Honeybunchesooats, do that one again and smile. Sweetly. You look a tad psychotic!








Better?


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 5, 2007)

Yup, me too... Gah. This is taking a lot of getting used to.

=Divals


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 5, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Better?



I KNEW it! Not exactly what I envisioned as "sweet", but completely endearing all the same. I'll stand back and let the masses of large, jiggly women saunter your way.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 5, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I KNEW it! Not exactly what I envisioned as "sweet", but completely endearing all the same. I'll stand back and let the masses of large, jiggly women saunter your way.



Sorry, I'm feeling a bit Jack Torrence-ish today.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm single, but it's probably for the best.

I'm uncharismatic, unattractive, have no money, can't drive, nerdy, spooky, allergic to just about everything, collect toys, play video games, prudish, high strung and I have no skills other than housework and I am totally unwilling to change.

Hey, gots to be honest. That way if by some astronomically remote chance some woman actually finds me attractive, that's her problem.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 5, 2007)

Single. Yep.


----------



## imfree (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm divorced, 51 years old, 5'8" tall, 410lbs, and terminally single.
No woman will have me. My ex thinks I'm a perv 'cause I'm such an FA. I'm the most HUGGed person at church. The power of my Love-Touch is legendary. Most people who really know me, love me. I'm really afraid I'll die alone, without ever having found my soul-mate. I'm beginning to wonder if mine is even in this world, but only in my imagination. I have to concentrate at it, but I manage to be happy, alone. "Never Alone", by Barlow Girl, reminds me (my Christian delusion) that GOD is always with me and even young gals struggle with being alone.


----------



## ATrueFA (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm still single also, 52, never married, no kids and still hoping to meet a nice lady that can put up with me....Not holding my breath however as is seems I will always be known as the eccentric old bachelor with cats..


Dave


----------



## Tooz (Apr 5, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm single, but it's probably for the best.
> 
> I'm uncharismatic, unattractive, have no money, can't drive, nerdy, spooky, allergic to just about everything, collect toys, play video games, prudish, high strung and I have no skills other than housework and I am totally unwilling to change.
> 
> Hey, gots to be honest. That way if by some astronomically remote chance some woman actually finds me attractive, that's her problem.



Saying stuff like that won't help your case. Plus, "attractive" really is a relative term, anyway.

I'm sorta single. I was the one to end my previous relationship, and now I'm kinda coasting (a.k.a. prospects). Sometimes I'm mildly worried I'll be alone forever, but, c'mon, I'm 22, I've seen worse-looking people, I'm pretty smart and I GOTS GUD HYGIENE. Winning combo. :happy:


----------



## Takera (Apr 5, 2007)

Single by choice.... Life is too complicated right now to involve anyone else.... 

It just wouldn't be fair to anyone to be with someone as screwed up as me...

Not that there aren't prospects...


----------



## supersoup (Apr 5, 2007)

i'm single, and will most likely remain so for quite a while. it bothers me once in a while, but most days i'm fine with it.


----------



## ripley (Apr 5, 2007)

Single. :batting:


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 5, 2007)

Takera said:


> Not that there aren't prospects...



Hi 

=Divals


----------



## JustPlainJim (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm quite single. Worse yet, I'm single, it's springtime and it's one of those times where it feels like every single one of my friends is finding someone... except me! Poor Jim. Poor, poor, Jim.

I'm seeking a woman, preferably with a pulse and preferably without a psychotic streak that makes me sleep with one eye open.
(I really need to get a newer pic of myself..)


----------



## rainyday (Apr 5, 2007)

Very fat. Single. Not looking. The idea of dating triggers fight or flight response, but I'm slowly getting the barest fraction of a percent more amenable to the thought.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 5, 2007)

Let's see...

I'm 5'10" with an average build.

I'm single, 41, never married, no kids...yes, I'm straight I just haven't had any luck finding anyone is all.

I'm ridiculously healthy, I'm employed full time and make a decent living as a reference librarian, I like to cook , I have my own car and own my house. I have many interests and like kids.


Somedays the loneliness gets to me, other days I'm fine with it.

So, that's me and yes, I'm still looking...just not very hard I guess.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 5, 2007)

Very fat. Very single. Very picky. 

I've been seriously looking for only a couple of years, and I've been disappointed a lot. I refuse to give up, but I'm too busy to make an active search my only priority.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 5, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Me, I'm single but dating, ever looking for my life loves, but always worried that the "dating" part of it means my loves will look past me.  Should I sit home looking pretty until I find you, Oh Great Loves?




I'm soon to be 33 (weeps bitter tears), fat, single, and a pro at sitting around waiting for my perfect love to find me. Trust me...that's not working. Go out and have fun. Don't be the shy girl too scared to branch out. All it gets you is...well, nothing. :doh:


----------



## ripley (Apr 5, 2007)

JustPlainJim and Still a Skye Fan....why no pics on the profile? You're single and I wanna see!!  






And who is Skye? Should I know this?


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Apr 5, 2007)

Weeeeelllll, lessee...

Single as all crap. I'm keen on changing that, but I'm also extremely busy getting through school and work, so that's not my number one priority. Farthermore, I'm in a process of rebuilding, so I need a little time and space to get everything together before I'm confident enough to really get actively searching.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay kids, just a gentle "moderator" reminder that personal ads are not allowed on Dimensions boards - so you can discuss being single, that you are, maybe you don't want to be, all that jazz, etc... but don't list personal ad text a la "SWM seeking SWF, funny, charming, romantic, BBW, ...." etc. Okay? (Only one person did that so far, and it was edited, so you're all good... just wanted to drop down some rules.)

Tanx.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2007)

ripley said:


> And who is Skye? Should I know this?



She's one of our former models... retired. Dennis has had that name since way back in the day.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 5, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Saying stuff like that won't help your case.



It's really not about helping me. It's about helping others avoid the mistake of trying to date me. Plus you never know there is always that one in a bazillion chance someone might find my eccentricities a plus. Yeah, I know, that made me giggle too.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 5, 2007)

Good idea for a thread, AFG.

....I'm single! 

There's a whole deluge of explanatory prose waitin behind this sentence, but all it really boils down to is: whatever, I'm single . I am also available, which doesn't always seem to mean the same thing these days...it seems like? Or maybe I should say: single and looking? That sounds so uncool/unpicky, like I'm Quagmire. Hah.

Oh wait, there was a deluge of prose. I'll just go get a watered-down drink at the Dimensions fern bar. Ooooo-ooo!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 5, 2007)

Single. And apparently I can't just say that because it isn't long enough. So I have to supply further lines to the thought that I am as single in 2007 as i was in 2006. Yeah, like I said, single.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 5, 2007)

Single! Which I whined about in the Clubhouse. I enjoy chubby dudes. And bikes.


Yep.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 5, 2007)

Fat-ish....Single-ish....I just like to keep my options open ya know?! And, yeah, I dig chubby dudes too, apparently. But for me, it's ALL about the face and the hair. Body type is negotiable


----------



## ripley (Apr 5, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> She's one of our former models... retired. Dennis has had that name since way back in the day.



Thanks AM, hadn't a clue.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm single.


----------



## imfree (Apr 5, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm single.


 You're a cute n lovely gal, too, Ann Marie.
.........well I'm not flirting, I'm WAY too old, but I
do appreciate beauty when I see it.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 5, 2007)

ME too Rip !! 




ripley said:


> JustPlainJim and Still a Skye Fan....why no pics on the profile? You're single and I wanna see!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripley (Apr 5, 2007)

Let's git 'em, Berna!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm single for the first time since age 22- and that was the beginning of my second marriage so I'm glad for some "me" time in my adulthood 
That doesn't mean I don't get lonely and love the attention of men- it just means that I'm not looking to get married again anytime soon- even though I love talking to and meeting new, interesting people


----------



## Ash (Apr 5, 2007)

Single, here.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm surprised there are so many of us single kiddos around here. Rock on! I won't lie and say I don't miss having someone... but since it's been a while (over a year since my last legitimate relationship) I'm not bent out of shape about it whatsoever. What comes along will come along


----------



## mango (Apr 5, 2007)

*Sinkle.



*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 5, 2007)

(Are we...gonna have punch? Maybe a mixer? Parlor games?)


----------



## Isa (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm a singleton as well and somewhat hating it. Why? Because I am surrounded by married people! I love them dearly but it's tiresome always being the third wheel.


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm single. I don't really care about having sex. I just want a guy I can hang out with and snuggle with(without the bad sort of sexual tension). Its weird that at 23(24 next month!) I'm more interested in having someone to play with than sleep with.


----------



## QtPatooti (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Isa - fellow Houstonian here 

Single here - and being single isn't too bad. There isn't anyone to answer to. You do what you want, when you want, sleep as late as you want. I feel your pain Isa, sometimes being the only single can be polarizing!! Talk about a sore thumb. Even at family functions, for a time, I felt so out of place. I could see all my siblings with their little family units and it made me feel sooo like an old maid. ugh. I am older now, so that is less of an issue. 

So while I started my response with being single isn't too bad - then spent most of the space talking about the cons, because it does suck sometimes  But I admit that I am picky - and I will not accept anything less than what I want.


----------



## imfree (Apr 6, 2007)

Communicating love by touch is very good, too, Bitsy.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 6, 2007)

BitsyAintMyName said:


> I'm single. I don't really care about having sex. I just want a guy I can hang out with and snuggle with(without the bad sort of sexual tension). Its weird that at 23(24 next month!) I'm more interested in having someone to play with than sleep with.



Not that weird. I think it's usually more important to have a friend than a lover... though I'm not saying that sex isn't great, 'cause it is... but yeah. Snuggles and fun come first.

=Divals


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm single, and looking - but cautiously. 

I do have one rant:

Why are there so many people out there that refuse to consider people outside of their location?

When you are a self-selecting group, as we are, if you want to find the person right for you, you have to be willing to compromise on the things you CAN change (such as location) so you don't have to compromise on the things you CAN'T change (like how perfectly you get along, chemistry, personalities, etc). In my opinion, love is what life is all about. You have to be flexible about the small things when you find it. If you find the right person, why on earth would you let 500 miles of highway stop you from being with them? Come on!

Guys, if the idea of a girl moving to be with you weirds you out or makes you feel trapped (cough *ex boyfriend* cough) then grow some balls and move out to be with _her_. As someone who has lived in a few different cities now, as well as in a different country for a bit, you'd be surprised at how easily you'll adjust to living anywhere. A city is a city is a city. You only live life once.


----------



## Mini (Apr 6, 2007)

Single. Not looking. Sorry, ladies, but you'll have to find some other asshole to make you feel bad about yourselves.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 6, 2007)

Mini said:


> Single. Not looking. Sorry, ladies, but you'll have to find some other asshole to make you feel bad about yourselves.



Oohhhhhh.  But I want YOU to be that asshole. YOU!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm single and have been for most of my adult life (I'm 28 now). I'm fine with it most of the time until I want to go out and do something and can't find anyone to go with. Like to plays and concerts and stuff. I kind of have eclectic taste that most people my age don't understand and often the events I want to go to my friends aren't into. Going alone wouldn't be horrifying to me, it just wouldn't be as much fun. Although given my penchant for musical theatre perhaps I should just stop looking for a mate and meet a gay guy...just a joke. 

PS I'm pretty sure it will be a BHM that eventually will melt my heart.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm single, and looking - but cautiously.
> 
> I do have one rant:
> 
> ...



As one of the guys who wrote that he prefers to date someone closer to home, I thought I would take a stab at explaining why.

I will preface my response by clarifying that I never rule anyone out. I think I was a bit too categorical in my original post here. (To be honest, I was tired and had been thinking about a relationship I had that didn't work because the woman didn't want to move, or even really travel, and that was not a fair representation of my views.) While I prefer SSBBW, it is the person with whom I fall in love, so if I met a wonderful woman who turned out to be thin, I wouldn't end (or even refuse to consider) the relationship with her. Same with distance - I just have a marked preference for someone I can drive to see over the weekend and not spend the whole weekend driving. But as you suggest, anything is do-able when it is the right person whom you have met.

The reason for wanting someone nearby is because you really cannot get to know someone over the internet/phone. You can lay a really good foundation for the relationship using these media, but it is physically being with the person, spending time with them, touching them, laughing together, enjoying shared experiences that seals the bond. I recognize that you can do this when you live halfway across the country from someone, but the logistics are complicated. I've been there, and I don't like having to drive ten hours to be with her or to fly across half the country. I obviously would do it again for the right woman, but why not try to find someone nearby if possible?

Also, you raise the moving issue. I have lived in several different cities myself, and I recognize that it is not difficult to adapt. (You are brave to have lived in another country - that sounds like a great experience!) That said, it isn't easy to leave the network of friends and the career you have behind. Do I value a relationship with a good woman more than my job? Of course! Would I prefer not to have to leave my friends and start a new job all over again? Yes. Also, having a woman want to move near me doesn't make me feel cramped (unless it was after our first date  ) - in fact, I would be very flattered. But I don't want her to feel pressured to do it. and would prefer neither of us have to make that choice.

In the end, I agree with your logic as to why there is no reason not to date a woman who lives 500+ miles away. I have done so in the past and do not rule it out again in the future. It's just that I would prefer to find someone whom I can easily visit at the spur of the moment over one I always have to plan out my visits to.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 6, 2007)

It never fails...as soon as I enter into the pool of single people, the women look for a totally different type of person 

Damn assholes getting all the sexy chicks...almost makes me want to become a bad boy just to find out if I could find someone that way...but no...damn conscience.

Oh well


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 6, 2007)

Another thought on the distance issue: I think that there may be differences of opinion among posters as to what "nearby" means. As for me, I don't define it as someone who lives within 10 minutes from my front door. I look at someone who is nearby as within an easy drive - say five or six hours. Others may have different definitions, but we all share the same goal: finding someone to share our lives with.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 6, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> Another thought on the distance issue: I think that there may be differences of opinion among posters as to what "nearby" means. As for me, I don't define it as someone who lives within 10 minutes from my front door. I look at someone who is nearby as within an easy drive - say five or six hours. Others may have different definitions, but we all share the same goal: finding someone to share our lives with.



Nearby to me, is within 2 hours of my house. This means: East coast of VA (VA Beach, Norfolk, NN, Chespeake, etc.), NoVA (DC, Alexandria, Baltimore-although that's a bit of a stretch, I just love Baltimore), and everywhere else that's 2 hours away. Over two hours, and it's a vacation.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 6, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> (Are we...gonna have punch? Maybe a mixer? Parlor games?)



We might need to check in with a mod on that. We just have to make sure its just a mixer and not speed dating, and that no one has glittery personal cards.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 6, 2007)

For me, being with someone over a long distance depends upon the existing relationship. I had a much better time dealing with dating someone over a long distance who I had already been dating for 5 months previously and hadn't lived but 20 minutes away from. When I had that kind of background, all I had to do was adjust to is a new location and relationship dynamic. However... when I was dating someone far away who I didn't have much of a history with, the sitution presented many more problems. It's all about what each individual and the couple collectively can handle. I don't think people who cannot bring themselves to do long distance are weak whatsoever, though it seems others would disagree. We all have our own levels of comfort in dealing with all that life throws at us, and I feel like being in a relationship is a facet of life in which both people should be most in their element. You have to be satisfied with your personal situation before giving yourself to another person.

...and I'm still single. Haha


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 6, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> but it is physically being with the person, spending time with them, touching them, laughing together, enjoying shared experiences that seals the bond.



I repped you for this post. I think it was a very good explanation. I particularly like this part. Sometimes you just want to be able to call the person up and say "Hey, I'm free..wanna do something tonight." In a LDR..that isn't possible, unless you do a phone date. I've been there done that and we all know nothing can replace the awesomeness that is being together in person.

I used to be less concerned about geography, but as I get older, I want someone within driving distance. I want someone I can call on the fly and be able to hang out with them, or go see them for a good make out session. I don't want to have to plan flights and try to save enough days to schedule off. I honestly haven't had that yet, and I'm dying to experience it.

That being said, if "the guy" lived in a different state. I would definitely do what I could to make it work..and if we decided to take things to a different level, I would definitely be the one who would think about moving first just because I'm a teacher and can literally find a job in any state. It would just be easier for me. Would I want him to offer, hell yes, but it would just depend on who had the better set up.


Oh and after all that...I'm single. I'm dating..not one particular person mind you, just going on as many dates as I can trying to meet people in this area. If you want on my radar..now's the time to make your presence known


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm single, not really dating, not really looking. I'm antisocial, conservatively old fashioned and a bit of a loner so aside from the occasional knife wielding stalker rapist I don't really meet anybody.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2007)

Okay, first of all, luvs2laff, I thought I should make it clear that I wasn't responding to any particular person on this thread, but rather going off of past experiences. 

[quote="luvs2laff] I will preface my response by clarifying that I never rule anyone out. [/quote]

Can I just say that it cracks me up that you say this off the bat, and then spend the rest of the post seeming to think you're arguing with what I had to say? LOL. That really made me chuckle. 

Exactly what you said, was all I was saying. Of COURSE it's preferable to date someone close to you, and it makes dating easier. Duh. . ALL I'm saying is that I don't think it's completely right to rule someone out based on where they live, as that can be something changeable. If you meet the right person, don't let distance stop you. That's ALL I'm saying. 

eightyseven,
LDR's are hard. There's no getting around that. And of course it's easier dating someone local. But when you're part of such a small "minority," as we are, in my opinion, it's just not worth discounting someone entirely because of their location (I mean, really, if I were GOING to find the right person in the my hometown, that would require at least ONE FA to actually have asked me out there. I'm 28. One never has. Both of my past relationships were initiated over the 'net, and required some long-distance. It was hard at times, but totally worth it). I think the dynamic may be different for FAs. You KNOW a BBW/SSBBW when you see her. You're not going to "miss one," per se, if she walks down the street past you. We don't know FAs by sight, so even if there IS an FA attracted to us, we don't get to make the first move, because we just don't know (most of the time, anyway, unless you give yourselves away somehow ). And if the FA is too intimidated to say anything for whatever reason, we'll never know.

If you find the right person, DON'T rule them out because of distance. That's all I was saying before, and that's all I'm saying now. I mean, what if you spend the rest of your life with someone who's not quite right for you (or alone, even) because the person you were supposed to be with lived a little further than you were willing to travel? Personally, I'm not about to take that chance. 



> That being said, if "the guy" lived in a different state. I would definitely do what I could to make it work..


 That's all I'm saying, Misty. 

LDR's suck. There's no getting around it. But personally, it's a sacrifice I'd make in a heartbeat for someone I love.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 6, 2007)

> You KNOW a BBW/SSBBW when you see her. You're not going to "miss one," per se, if she walks down the street past you. We don't know FAs by sight, so even if there IS an FA attracted to us, we don't get to make the first move, because we just don't know (most of the time, anyway). And if the FA is too intimidated to say anything for whatever reason, we'll never know.


 
I am going to play devil's advocate here for a second, because I know that it turns BBM on. She likes my feistiness.

First: FA's are in the minority too, let us not forget. And while these 'net boys may be awesome on chat or what-have-you, they are also the ones that are likely passing a BBW/SSBBW on the street and not saying anything.

Second: If he is worth his salt, he will initiate the first move. As anti-feminist as that sounds/reads, it's still a common occurance. Would you WANT to know that a man was intimidated by you? Or that when he stared at you for a second too long, that it was *not* in a sexual or admiring way? Even if a man IS an FA, that still doesn't indicate any sort of attraction that he may have towards you, because there are other physical factors that come into play (smell, face, smile, hair color, coloring, etc.). If there was such thing as a proverbial FA stamp on the forehead, I don't think that it would matter a whole hell of a lot in determining if THAT particular man is attracted to you or not.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry, Yankers, you're going to have to do better than that. I agree with everything you said.  Now, to address the last thing you said about how there's no way to determine if a man is attracted to you just because he's an FA: Of course there's not. I'm not every FA's cup of tea, and I realize that. But the fact remains that, especially as an SSBBW, this is most likely the pool of guys that my future sweetie will HAVE to come from. The likelihood of a guy being attracted to me just for me, and not considering my weight an issue, is, IMHO, not nearly as likely once you get to my size. So if there WERE such an FA stamp, I could see it and go, "Oh, someone who actually MIGHT be attracted to me," and then determine if a) I was attracted to THEM, and b) if they were attracted to me.


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Apr 6, 2007)

Fat, single and childless. Yeah me....


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 6, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> We might need to check in with a mod on that. We just have to make sure its just a mixer and not speed dating, and that no one has glittery personal cards.



HEY!!!!!!

And c'mon, when am I going to say no to punch and cookies?? 

But yeah, if I see one glittery name tag or across-the-room winking I'll be handing out lollipops and asswhoopins.

And I'm all out of lollipops.

:batting:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 6, 2007)

Single here, as well.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> HEY!!!!!!
> 
> And c'mon, when am I going to say no to punch and cookies??
> 
> ...



PUNISH ME! I've been a BAD GIRL!!!!


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> What do the women think of the men they have met online? Do you have any tips for us guys in where to find you? And guys, any places you have found that worked for you?


ahahahahaahahahahaahahaha.

[pause for breath]


ahahahaahahahahaahaha.

k. that 'bout does it! 

no, no. To be constructive...I haven't really met people in life that I've first met online. If I had advice to give, it would be: be upfront, be open to meeting people, be reasonable with expectations (of all kinds) and then get out and DO IT. I hear a lot of endless email situations that never turn into face to face meetings, and I'm convinced that when these go on too long, you risk ruining what MIGHT have worked, b/c there are so many expectations built up on both sides that no one could ever match up to.

luck!


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> She's one of our former models... retired. Dennis has had that name since way back in the day.



the nick always makes me laugh--and always makes me think: man, I'm not Skye, so I won't bother...

let the namer beware!


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Oohhhhhh.  But I want YOU to be that asshole. YOU!



and he's TOTALLY chubby too! love match!


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> In the end, I agree with your logic as to why there is no reason not to date a woman who lives 500+ miles away. I have done so in the past and do not rule it out again in the future. It's just that I would prefer to find someone whom I can easily visit at the spur of the moment over one I always have to plan out my visits to.



hey! i wanna live in alexandria (and I doubt I can afford it on my own)--so, *I'll* come to *you!* 

love match!

i'm suddenly all about the yenta action.


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> We might need to check in with a mod on that. We just have to make sure its just a mixer and not speed dating, and that no one has glittery personal cards.



hi. i'm just going to keep commenting on this thread so that my responses form a chain. thanks!

seriously--i dont' attend the big events (naafa, vegas) but that's more about timing and whatnot than refusal.

i once suggested to someone that i'd be down with speed dating at such an event. Don't get me wrong--the thought terrifies me and I'd probably need to wear a diaper (sexy!!) and I don't even know if I'd be doing it with a REAL goal in mind, or just to do it and have the experience, but... part of me wants to try it. I don't know if that's a thing, if it could be done, I mean, but I wanted to restate the idea here. With witnesses. 

People have suggested I try that here, in my city, but since I have some issues and since I dont' think the majority of men are totally good with fat women, I just feel like it would be akin to a firing range. 

but at a fat event...eh. Maybe!


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 6, 2007)

s-s-s-single.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 6, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm antisocial, conservatively old fashioned and a bit of a loner



You say it like it's a bad thing, Those are some of my finer traits.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm single, not really dating, not really looking. I'm antisocial, conservatively old fashioned and a bit of a loner so aside from the occasional knife wielding stalker rapist I don't really meet anybody.




I knew we were a lot alike........  :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Apr 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I knew we were a lot alike........  :wubu:


 Count me in with y'all, girls, I'm like you. I am blessed that no
threatening women have approached me, however. Have a nice 
day, y'all.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 6, 2007)

Single here. I keep myself very busy, so I don't spend a lot of time worrying about it. but I would like to end up with someone special. I have been talking to a guy on-line for a while. We had our second in person date last night, and it seems like a good start.


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 6, 2007)

I am single and quickly becoming misanthropic!!! Be that as it may, I would loved to get poked by a man once more before I fall off the mortal coil!:bow:


----------



## supersoup (Apr 6, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> For me, being with someone over a long distance depends upon the existing relationship. I had a much better time dealing with dating someone over a long distance who I had already been dating for 5 months previously and hadn't lived but 20 minutes away from. When I had that kind of background, all I had to do was adjust to is a new location and relationship dynamic. However... when I was dating someone far away who I didn't have much of a history with, the sitution presented many more problems. It's all about what each individual and the couple collectively can handle. I don't think people who cannot bring themselves to do long distance are weak whatsoever, though it seems others would disagree. We all have our own levels of comfort in dealing with all that life throws at us, and I feel like being in a relationship is a facet of life in which both people should be most in their element. You have to be satisfied with your personal situation before giving yourself to another person.
> 
> ...and I'm still single. Haha



very well said benjamin blue!

i agree completely with ben, it's all based on your own personal relationship dynamics and what you can handle. i've done the long distance relationship...was with a guy for two years until he had to move away for family reasons, and we did the long distance thing for over a year. it was different, but i adjusted fine because i loved him and we MADE it work. it ended because of him, and not negatively either. i'm of the mindset that anything is possible, and while i'm certainly not actively looking, if i ever DID come across someone that i clicked with on an amazing level, whether it be through the internet/phone/real life/whatever, i'd sure be selling myself short if i stopped it because of distance. if i find that person, then i'd do what i could to make it work, whether i'm 10 minutes or 10 hours from the person. again, this is just me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 6, 2007)

If I were truly interested in meeting someone I would probably go out more. Not to dances or clubs but to artsy fartsy things like adult learning classes, classical music gatherings, book clubs, Star Trek conventions, haunted historical tours. These things usually attract the kinds of weirdos I get on with best. As it stands now I wouldn't even have to space to put a love interest. I still don't know what I did with the last one.


----------



## Mini (Apr 6, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Oohhhhhh.  But I want YOU to be that asshole. YOU!



Oh, you know as well as I do that it would never work; you with your morals and altruism, me with my cynicism and priggishness. It'd be like Romeo and Juliet minus the sex and the suicide.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 6, 2007)

Single here..... Sometimes I love it.... sometimes I hate it. I'm fiercely independent and sometimes I swear that gets me into trouble with guys. I've been fortunate enough to meet a few FAs in my life, on in particular, that opened my eyes to what a real FA is. 

Unfortunately... I seem to have a "married man" magnet... or some tattoo on my forehead that's in "married man" ink, that only married men can see that says "I'm a sucker for a married man". I've met some great guys in the recent past, that have approached me, expressed interest, and I found to be really nice, normal guys, only to find out that they're married. *sigh*

At nearly 44 years old, personally, I'm a bit adverse to moving if I find someone.... I'm quite settled here, and don't really have the type of job that I can just transfer out of state. I don't think that really should be a big issue...there are men out there in my area. There has to be one for me. 

So, being a someone pushy, bossy, brassy, outspoken, independent and self-confident woman, I just would like to find someone that can put up with all that and still find me adorable.

Will it happen??? That remains to be seen....


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 6, 2007)

I think it sucks that I'm single and that nobody from this board is within an hour's drive of me.


----------



## imfree (Apr 6, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> ......... I just would like to find someone that can put up with all that and still find me adorable.
> 
> Will it happen??? That remains to be seen....


 Let's place bets on which one of us finds a tolerating 
mate first! LOL


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I think it sucks that I'm single and that nobody from this board is within an hour's drive of me.



Not like it's relevant, but <-

(No, I am not trying to "make a move," I am simply pointing this out.)


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> If I were truly interested in meeting someone I would probably go out more. Not to dances or clubs but to artsy fartsy things like adult learning classes, classical music gatherings, book clubs, Star Trek conventions, haunted historical tours. These things usually attract the kinds of weirdos I get on with best. As it stands now I wouldn't even have to space to put a love interest. I still don't know what I did with the last one.



uh, you know who you'd meet if you did that?

ME.

and I haven't seen the mens...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 6, 2007)

Mini said:


> It'd be like Romeo and Juliet minus the sex and the suicide.



Leaving...what--two nice Italian families who get along and have the occasional barbeque on Sunday afternoon? Hee hee. *nerdy honk*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 6, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I think it sucks that I'm single and that nobody from this board is within an hour's drive of me.





Tooz said:


> Not like it's relevant, but <-
> (No, I am not trying to "make a move," I am simply pointing this out.)



Yah, I thought there was much movement afoot for a wNY gettogethers?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 6, 2007)

First of all, this mixer sounds like fun. I think we're gonna have to pass notes or something afterward, though.

Secondly, distance: I think everyone has a different feeling about what's a tolerable distance when you're *first gettin to know somebody* but I guess what I don't quite understand is, protestations aside, why bother hanging out at Dim if you're not at least somewhat interested in managing distance in the name of (at least) friendships? There are other more locally focused internet sites out there if you really wanna be serious about meeting only locals. Maybe it's partly that some people think online is still "not real." All gets kinda murky though. And I agree, long distance relationships are hard. But they're not always dealbreakers.

Oh, modern life!


----------



## GoddessNoir (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm single. Not thrilled to be single but not unhappy about it either. 

I like my life. I love who I am. I love me. I love the friends and family I have. I like the direction my life is going in. If I meet someone great!, that would be a wonderful addition to my life. Will I accept foolishness into my life just to be able to say I'm not single? Not a chance.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yah, I thought there was much movement afoot for a wNY gettogethers?



I'm hopin' so.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 6, 2007)

california is somewhat of a barren wasteland


----------



## elle camino (Apr 6, 2007)

the whole coast pretty much blows.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> california is somewhat of a barren wasteland



Ahaha, I saw this and thought, "I do NOT remember posting this at ALL!"


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

single, oh and fat too


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 7, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> to artsy fartsy things like adult learning classes, classical music gatherings, book clubs, Star Trek conventions, haunted historical tours.



That does sound like fun. I'm surprised you're not up to your armpits in appreciative nerds.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> That does sound like fun. I'm surprised you're not up to your armpits in appreciative nerds.



If I ever made an effort ot appear at any of these functions it may or may not be the case. As of right now I rarely leave the house except to buy more toilet paper and organic bananas.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> uh, you know who you'd meet if you did that?
> 
> ME.
> 
> and I haven't seen the mens...



Ah, but will you date the strange ones? Or secretly snicker at them having already mentally completed the first few paragraphs of your blog in your head?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 7, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> If I ever made an effort ot appear at any of these functions it may or may not be the case.



You really need to go then. If you went to one of those Trek conventions dressed as an Orion Slave Girl or wearing one of those classic Trek mini skirt outfits the nerds would be fighting over you with Lirpas and Bat’leths as the Trek battle theme blared in the background. 



LillyBBBW said:


> Ah, but will you date the strange ones?



People often fear the strange and unusual. I on the other hand, am strange and unusual.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> You really need to go then. If you went to one of those Trek conventions dressed as an Orion Slave Girl or wearing one of those classic Trek mini skirt outfits the nerds would be fighting over you with Lirpas and Batleths as the Trek battle theme blared in the background.



Once in the mid to late 80's I went dressed as Lt. Uhura on the suggestion of a friend and nearly got applause wherever I went. The hair, the makeup, the boots. It so worked. Unfortunatley Nichelle was not there that year. I wanted to have my picture taken with her. The only males that approached me were the ones who already had women on their arms. The moment I made eye contact with any of the single ones they nearly fled for thier lives, knocking down displays as they ran. The perils of being into nerds.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 7, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> The moment I made eye contact with any of the single ones they nearly fled for thier lives, knocking down displays as they ran. The perils of being into nerds.



Those aren't nerds. Those sound like wussies or maybe dweebs to me. Any true Trek lovin' nerd would be pretty much honor bound to nerd fight over an Uhura look alike.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 7, 2007)

I think you should go back, Lilly. In the last 20 years it's been proven that Geeks will inherit the earth, ya know. Scales of power shifted. Perhaps one might...converse with a hot Uhura, now that they've got a little Hand.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Nearby to me, is within 2 hours of my house. This means: East coast of VA (VA Beach, Norfolk, NN, Chespeake, etc.), NoVA (DC, Alexandria, Baltimore-although that's a bit of a stretch, I just love Baltimore), and everywhere else that's 2 hours away. Over two hours, and it's a vacation.



Baltimore is a "bit of a stretch"?! I wanna see you driving.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can I just say that it cracks me up that you say this off the bat, and then spend the rest of the post seeming to think you're arguing with what I had to say? LOL. That really made me chuckle.



If I brought a smile to even one person's face, then that made the post worthwhile.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> hey! i wanna live in alexandria (and I doubt I can afford it on my own)--so, *I'll* come to *you!*



Hahaha! You obviously not been to my part of Alexandria. Nothing to be impressed by!  

(The old part is beautiful, though - I cannot dream of owning anything there either.)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I think you should go back, Lilly. In the last 20 years it's been proven that Geeks will inherit the earth, ya know. Scales of power shifted. Perhaps one might...converse with a hot Uhura, now that they've got a little Hand.



Hmm, now you've got me tempted to resurrect the BBW Fantasy thread and create a "Star Trek alien femme planet queen" story.  Seriously though, talking about the convention has made me a little wistful. I may just break my vow of social apathy and go.


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 7, 2007)

Single for two years since my marriage ended badly. I date a lot, but haven't found anyone who I'd like to be with relationship-wise. Yet....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ah, *but will you date the strange ones*? Or secretly snicker at them having already mentally completed the first few paragraphs of your blog in your head?



I just had to tell you that I was married to one big weirdo for fourteen years so I beat you on dating the strange ones 

and yeah, I'd so love to go to a convention with you....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I just had to tell you that I was married to one big weirdo for fourteen years so I beat you on dating the strange ones
> 
> and yeah, I'd so love to go to a convention with you....



I wouldn't call myself a Trekkie but I'd love to go to one of those conventions. Meeting a big guy dressed like Worf.....Hhmmm, might have to take this over to the fantasy thread.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 7, 2007)

You people and your conventions.

No Shatner, no deal.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I wouldn't call myself a Trekkie but I'd love to go to one of those conventions. Meeting a big guy dressed like Worf.....Hhmmm, might have to take this over to the fantasy thread.




It says I have to spread some reputation around before giving it to you again


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, first of all, luvs2laff, I thought I should make it clear that I wasn't responding to any particular person on this thread, but rather going off of past experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was in a LDR for 3 years. It sucked big time but was totally worth all the time and effort put in after I made the move to be with him!


----------



## alakaizer (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm single, and 6'4" and 270 lbs., so whether I'm fat or not is a toss up, but the whole single thing is driving me psychotically insane. I've gone on one date in my life, she broke it off over the phone a few hours before our supposed second date. That's the closest I've come to some sort of normality in a humanoid existence. A friend of mine convinced me to start posting here in hopes of meeting somebody, but she hasn't been giving me a bunch of pointers or anything helpful like that. Sorry for the rant, but we psychos need to drain it out of us somehow.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL I wouldn't even know where to look for a good sci-fi convention now. My dad is really the Trekker of the family, he's got every federation pin you can imagine - some of them with lights and sound. He took me to one in Germany so going to that one would probably not be doable. It does sound tempting though. Come to think of it I think my dad may have been the factor that scared the boys away then and he'd be mad as hell if I went and didn't ask him along now.  I'll have to keep my eyes open, I'm sure they happen in New England on occasion.



NancyGirl74 said:


> I wouldn't call myself a Trekkie but I'd love to go to one of those conventions. Meeting a big guy dressed like Worf.....Hhmmm, might have to take this over to the fantasy thread.


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 7, 2007)

Historically, this seems to be a decent place to find Singles.






Though, it seems the demographic relevant to this forum would, for the most part, avoid these "Singles":






This is, after all, a size acceptance community :eat2:


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 7, 2007)

Hahahaha. Fat free cheese tastes SO terrible. For a good combination of health and taste, I generally go for the 2% cheese. Much better.

I'm still more interested in the single women... but cheese is pretty damn excellent


----------



## SparklingBBW (Apr 8, 2007)

<-------- Single, SSBBW....also approaching geezer-dom when I turn 40 in a few months but really, I feel like I'm 28  

Gena


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> My dad is really the Trekker of the family, he's got every federation pin you can imagine - some of them with lights and sound.



Okay, that's just pretty dang cool.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 8, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Okay, that's just pretty dang cool.



I come from a long line of very nerdy people. It's a proud heritage.


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 8, 2007)

OMG, Lilly!!! You and your dad are soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 8, 2007)

LOL Live long and prosper y'all.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 8, 2007)

GREAT picture Lilly! All hail Trekkies.... I love Star Trek myself.... 




LillyBBBW said:


> I come from a long line of very nerdy people. It's a proud heritage.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 8, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> GREAT picture Lilly! All hail Trekkies.... I love Star Trek myself....



Oh, HEAVEN FORBID you should accidentally call my poor father a Trekkie. The proper word is TrekkER. LOL  Trekkers are pretty sensitive about this sort of thing.


----------



## Jes (Apr 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ah, but will you date the strange ones? Or secretly snicker at them having already mentally completed the first few paragraphs of your blog in your head?



you haven't been reading the J-log, have you? I've been trashing celebrities, and myself, only. 

Come, take a look.


----------



## Jes (Apr 8, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> Hahaha! You obviously not been to my part of Alexandria. Nothing to be impressed by!
> 
> (The old part is beautiful, though - I cannot dream of owning anything there either.)



Maybe *you're* the best part of your Alexandria neighborhood?! 

Anyway, with our 2 salaries, I'm sure we could make it work.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I come from a long line of very nerdy people. It's a proud heritage.



that...is the coolest thing I have ever seen...and I have only this to respond...

at 8 am this morning...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 8, 2007)

Very fat. Very single, but looking. Very much in the wrong part of the country for FAs. Anyone I chat with is usually on or near the East coast.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

I love you guys but you're making us singles look like a bunch of nerds who sit at home talking about the next totally rad scifi convention while we one up each other on our favorite computer games.

I mean...I'm hip!

I'm cool!

I'm sophisticated!

I gotta go home, and er, clean up some things....you know, the tons of books and dirty dishes in my bedroom...


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I love you guys but you're making us singles look like a bunch of nerds who sit at home talking about the next totally rad scifi convention while we one up each other on our favorite computer games.


It's cool, you can be a music nerd or something *waves*  although last night I got schooled on a buncha bands I'd never heard of >_> I'm such a mainstream music whore, it's sad *he says, listening to OCRemixes* - and now we've come full circle.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Apr 8, 2007)

Fat, single, and looking. There doesn't seem be any one for me.  I mean, I'll find a guy that'll seem interested in me, and for awhile be gungho about it. It'll strike me as too good to be true, and you know what? I haven't been wrong yet.

All of a sudden, they'll just stop. No more messages, and messages I send to them are repeatedly ignored or in one case the e-mail address I've been sending previous messages to doesn't exist anymore.

And I can't help but wondering each and every time what is wrong with me. I'm kind-hearted, sweet, and generous to a fault. I'm quiet, and a bit of recluse at times. Comes from a lifetime of ridicule, although I'm somewhat better now than when I was younger. 

I'm traditional in some areas, and other areas, such as with marriage/head of household, I'm all about equality. I believe the man and woman in marriage should be equal in rights. I adore kids, and I wouldn't mind having a big family.

I have very few hobbies/interests, but I love them a lot. My biggest passion is Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. I've loved them since I was seven. Leonardo is my favorite, and I adore him for everything he is. I'm vastly interested in the Japanese culture, and wish to someday learn the language, and maybe visit Japan itself. I also wish to someday take Martial Arts in a form close to Ninjitsu and couple it with katana training. I have a fascination with katanas, and I proudly own one Samurai/Ninja sword. I wish to acquire a matching pair someday as well in the same fashion as Leonardo's. 

I know he's not real, but he's had more impact on my entire life than anyone among reality. He's such an inspiration to me. I even want to name my first born son Leonardo, and because I also love the name.

I love to read, and I write TMNT fanfiction. I like playing video games, again TMNT, but I do like Mario and Donkey Kong too. I like other arcade games as well such as ski ball.

So, what's wrong with me that I can't get a guy to stay and love me?


----------



## butch (Apr 8, 2007)

I hate to say it, but a "The 2007 Married/Coupled Thread" would be easier to navigate, since it would be a much smaller list.

That being said, I'm single. Do I like it, no. Do I feel like it says something about me not being a good candidate for couple-dom, no. Do I feel like my life is meaningless and empty without a partner, no. Would my life be happier if I were in a relationship, yes.

That being said, it's ultimately not my loss if I stay that way. I'm amazing, chock full of great characteristics and am loyal and honest and loving to those who are worthy. And I've got a great group of friends who get to benefit from my attention and care, and in turn, they give me the same in return. If no one wants the rest of me, then that's where modern technology and my own manual dexterity comes in. Damn skippy!

Oh, and when I get depressed in the future and forget this, please direct me back to this post, OK?


----------



## Tooz (Apr 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I come from a long line of very nerdy people. It's a proud heritage.



This is probably one of the cutest things I've seen in a while.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 8, 2007)

Still fat. Still single. Just wanted to keep as up to date as possible.


----------



## Takera (Apr 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh, HEAVEN FORBID you should accidentally call my poor father a Trekkie. The proper word is TrekkER. LOL  Trekkers are pretty sensitive about this sort of thing.



Haha... SO TRUE. I'm a trekker but I don't mind trekkie as much as some. But it can get scary... I mean they might come after you with a bat'leth or something...  Oh and you and your dad are adorable in the pic! 

The one convention I went to with my dad we met Nichelle Nichols and James Doohan and got their autographs... but the funniest thing was following around a Klingon in full armor who always had a hot dog in his hand. I was in Jr. High and for some reason I remember this.

And I must agree with you.. I think the artsy/convention scenes are good for looking  In fact I found my ex because of a Anime club on campus. 

Overall I must admit I love nerds... And I think guys like nerd girls too cause then they can share hobbies... SO ROCK ON


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 8, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Still fat. Still single. Just wanted to keep as up to date as possible.



Me too. AnnMarie tends to take the words right out of my mouth, so I figured I would just quote her than repeat.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I come from a long line of very nerdy people. It's a proud heritage.



Live long and prosper back at you.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> Maybe *you're* the best part of your Alexandria neighborhood?!
> 
> 
> > Possibly, but that's not saying much...


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 9, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> Baltimore is a "bit of a stretch"?! I wanna see you driving.


 

? I-don-get-it....

Baltimore is a little over two hours away from Richmond. 

I am just going to shut up now and go get food. Always a good option.:eat1:


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 9, 2007)

Mas y menos on the whole fat thing. I mean, I'm 290, but I'm also 6' 6", so there's a lot of Bob to go around. Totally single. Don't have a raging clue....(that's for you, Sasha). I couldn't pick a clue out if it walked into my room wearing a t-shirt that said, "Hello, I'm a clue!" and slapped me across the face. And yes, I stole that line from Mr. Tony.....

And yes, I live nowhere near the cute fat chicks in the Midwest, Detroit, Nashville, Oklahoma, Texas.....well, I guess I am near the ones on the East Coast 'cause I'm a NoVA guy.....

Am I ok with that? Well, a wise man once said to me, "It is what it is." So I'm sticking with that until I figure out something better


----------



## butch (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey, I live in the DC area, and I see plenty of hot fat women on my daily travels. They may not be posting here, but they're out there, and the local NAAFA chapter has lots of social events, TCUBOB.

Not trying to pick on you or anything, but I gotta stand up for the ladies of the DC area.


----------



## ripley (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi, remember me from page one or two of this thread and a couple messed up polls? 


Just gotta say...very fat and _*still *_single! :batting:


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 9, 2007)

ripley said:


> Hi, remember me from page one or two of this thread and a couple messed up polls?
> 
> 
> Just gotta say...very fat and _*still *_single! :batting:


Who are you, again?

-Rusty


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 10, 2007)

butch said:


> Hey, I live in the DC area, and I see plenty of hot fat women on my daily travels. They may not be posting here, but they're out there, and the local NAAFA chapter has lots of social events, TCUBOB.
> 
> Not trying to pick on you or anything, but I gotta stand up for the ladies of the DC area.



Butch is right, many areas have active NAAFA chapters where I'm sure one can meet a variety of lovely young women.

I would like to slightly clarify....I never said I wasn't near the ones on the east coast.....pardon the misunderstanding.....I was simply trying to prop those who were lamenting their status in flyover.

Of course, I'm originally from flyover, so I tend not to call it that. But I'm pretty bicoastal in my focus now....actually, more tricoastal since I'm from Houston originally. I work in the PRDC, but for someone with a focus on the somewhat chippy state of Oregon (they mock me for being from Texas, I mock them for not being from Texas...it all works out in the end).

However, I will also comment on an earlier poster, who I did not quote here, and I'll attempt to (briefly) summerize their argument, with apologies for likely oversimplfying it. I believe that they were laying some of the blame for guys not finding women on the guys not approaching women.

I agree, that FAs or men in general who are open to women of any size are shy or more hesitant in many cases to approach them for a variety of reasons (peer pressure, societal norms, etc.) I would also propose that the greatest degree of success in meeting women is not found by randomly walking up to women of any stripe and "dropping a line" on them or even introducing yourself. It's got to be the right environment. 

Add in the fact that many guys are legitimately clueless about how to approach women (myself VERY MUCH included) and you have a receipe for the blind stumbling about the internets that we often find ourselves confined to in this day and age. I freely admit to being charming, eligible (at least in my own mind) yet completly oblivious.

That said, I would welcome the opportunity to discuss this and be proven wrong.


----------



## Jes (Apr 10, 2007)

I still say that it's easier for someone to identify a fat person than for someone to identify a fat-person lover. 

I don't delude myself into thinking that approaching someone is ever easy, but I do feel the odds are better when there are physical clues! I wish I had some sort, ANY sort, of physical clue when looking for an FA!


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 10, 2007)

::Update::


Still Single. Possibly Fatter. 


Just sayin'.


----------



## imfree (Apr 10, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> ::Update::
> 
> 
> Still Single. Possibly Fatter.
> ...


 I know I'm fatter and certainly still terminally single, LOL.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 10, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> ...but for someone with a focus on the somewhat chippy state of Oregon (they mock me for being from Texas, I mock them for not being from Texas...it all works out in the end).



I gotta hear what "chippy" means in this context. Explain? It's so I know whether or not to mock you.


----------



## shaz260281 (Apr 10, 2007)

yep single cause im too tall  but hey thats life men dont obviously like tall ssbbws hey life goes on i still got my mates


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I can't remember what we decided. Are we allowed to pass out "business" cards in this thread?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 10, 2007)

AFG, that is brilliant. "Not that jealous". LOL


----------



## Takera (Apr 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> I wish I had some sort, ANY sort, of physical clue when looking for an FA!



Amen to that... :bow:


----------



## Takera (Apr 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I can't remember what we decided. Are we allowed to pass out "business" cards in this thread?



That's fabulous...

I love the last line... 

I bow to the wisodm :bow:


----------



## rainyday (Apr 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I can't remember what we decided. Are we allowed to pass out "business" cards in this thread?




Funny! What about the back? I think it needs a coupon:
*
"Redeem this card later for one session of makeup sex after our first fight."*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 10, 2007)

Are you sure you don't want to offer "Special Rear Massages" for men only?


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 10, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I gotta hear what "chippy" means in this context. Explain? It's so I know whether or not to mock you.



Chippy (chi-PEE)

Being in possession of, or having a, chip, most likely on one's shoulder. Often the result of being from, of, or about something "inferior." See Syndrome, Little Man's; Complex, Napoleon; State, Coming From One Not As Awesome as Texas,  etc.

Nah, but really....I <3 my friends in the Oregon Mafia on the East Coast. They lay it down West Coast style.....even if they are from, as the brilliant Mr. Colbert phrased it, CA's Canada or Washington's Mexico. And you can't beat the sheer entertainment that some of their denizens bring to the table. Nor the salmon, beer and wine. Oh, and you can't leave out the Burgerville sweet potato fries. THAT is a reason for Oregon to be in my top 50 states all by itself. And you can't leave out the Tillamook, for it's cheese and ice cream, not to mention that fabulous slogan: The Land of Cheese, Trees and Ocean Breeze!

Bob


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> I wish I had some sort, ANY sort, of physical clue when looking for an FA!



Sudden pant tightening in the zipper area. Sure sign.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 10, 2007)

shaz260281 said:


> yep single cause im too tall  but hey thats life men dont obviously like tall ssbbws hey life goes on i still got my mates



Uhm, you can keep thinking that, but I know more than a small handful (read: tons) of FAs who become drooling morons at the sight of a very tall SSBBW. Trust me, tall isn't a problem for most guys.


----------



## imfree (Apr 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Sudden pant tightening in the zipper area. Sure sign.


 Other signs could include facial reddening, sweating, and a quivering voice, if I remember correctly.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 11, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Funny! What about the back? I think it needs a coupon:
> *
> "Redeem this card later for one session of makeup sex after our first fight."*



You're brilliant! Ha! I'd love to be sassy enough to pull that off.


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Are you sure you don't want to offer "Special Rear Massages" for men only?



that is EXACTLY what i was thinking.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 11, 2007)

shaz260281 said:


> yep single cause im too tall  but hey thats life men dont obviously like tall ssbbws hey life goes on i still got my mates



Shazz, let me assure you that I find tall BBWs attractive. Being a tall guy myself, the opportunity to nearly look a woman in the eye doesn't come along all that often. Unless I'm sitting down. 

Not that I discriminate. To go back a few years, my junior prom date was 4' 11".....my senior prom date was 6' 2". They were both lovely young women. But as a 6' 6" guy, let me tell you....one was a lot easier to slow dance with than the other..... 

Bob


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Chippy (chi-PEE)
> 
> Being in possession of, or having a, chip, most likely on one's shoulder. Often the result of being from, of, or about something "inferior." See Syndrome, Little Man's; Complex, Napoleon; State, Coming From One Not As Awesome as Texas,  etc.



Ha! I was all set to mock you with a very slightly witty comment about Texans talking funny, but then you mentioned Burgerville and Tillamook. I can't mock people who actually know about those treasures, especially the sweet potato fries. (It's hazelnut milkshake season there at the moment, btw.) :eat2:


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> You're brilliant! Ha! I'd love to be sassy enough to pull that off.



Oh, I totally think you have the sass. I bet you'd get lots of interest from handing out your card. Be a great ice breaker.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> I still say that it's easier for someone to identify a fat person than for someone to identify a fat-person lover.
> 
> I don't delude myself into thinking that approaching someone is ever easy, but I do feel the odds are better when there are physical clues! I wish I had some sort, ANY sort, of physical clue when looking for an FA!



An interesting point, Jes. While there have been several joking comments about this, I can certainly see your point of view. For example, is that man across the room staring at me and then looking away when I glace at him because he's attracted to me and shy/embarrassed about it? Or is he staring at me because I'm fat?

As a larger man, a shy person, and someone who's not terribly burdened with oodles of self-confidence, if I were in that situation (naturally, swap the woman and the man), I would assume that the woman was simply staring at me because I'm big. And I'd bet that more often than not, I'd be right. Of course, the likelyhood of women staring at me is low IMHO, so I don't have to worry about that so much.

But honestly, is this problem that radically different from the ordinary problems of determining attraction? Does interjecting size into the equation make it that much more complex? I'm not sure. I'm just as likely not to approach ANY woman because I'm shy and nervous and unsure of myself around the fairer sex. Are FA's or FFA's any more or less likely than the general populace to fall into similar groupings of bold, average, and shy (just to make up a rough cut)?

I still say it's tougher for guys, though, to figure out when women are attracted to them. For as Anne Marie rightfully points out, men at least have a "divining rod" that women can judge by. I suppose that we could stare at women's nipples, but A) the advent of padded bras has reduced the efficacy of that tactic and B) you also would probably get a lot of "Ah, my face is up HERE" comments.... 

Bob


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 11, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Ha! I was all set to mock you with a very slightly witty comment about Texans talking funny, but then you mentioned Burgerville and Tillamook. I can't mock people who actually know about those treasures, especially the sweet potato fries. (It's hazelnut milkshake season there at the moment, btw.) :eat2:



Did you know....Oregon is the number one producer of both marionberries AND hazelnuts? I don't know who is number two in hazelnuts, but I can say that Arkansas and DC are tied for second in Marion Barrys with one apiece. 

(that's a political joke.....feel free not to laugh.....)

Plus, who could pass up the fertile wine country that is the Willamette Valley? 

Good info on the milkshake season at the B-ville. And rainyday, feel free to mock away....us big hardy Texans (even those transplanted in the NoVA) can take whatever you itty bitty ORs can dish out! 

Bob


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 11, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> You're brilliant! Ha! I'd love to be sassy enough to pull that off.



I would argue that simply coming up with the idea for the card reflects a more than adequate amount of sass to do the deed. I'm guessing that you're not suffering from RSS (Reduced Sass Syndrome). It's not like they're going to be wheeling you into the the ER anytime soon with a some doctor yelling "Nurse, we need two liters of sass on an IV push stat!"

Wait....don't go.....I've got a couple more whacks left at this dead horse!

Bob


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 11, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> ::Update::
> 
> 
> Still Single. Possibly Fatter.
> ...



Ah if I only lived in Maryland (the land of the merry) I would ask you to a dinner and a movie. But seeing as I'm in New York (the land of too many taxes), I cannot.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 11, 2007)

They have these really awesome inventions called planes, trains, and automobiles. You should try it sometimes. (She's worth it - trust me).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 11, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I would argue that simply coming up with the idea for the card reflects a more than adequate amount of sass to do the deed. I'm guessing that you're not suffering from RSS (Reduced Sass Syndrome). It's not like they're going to be wheeling you into the the ER anytime soon with a some doctor yelling "Nurse, we need two liters of sass on an IV push stat!"
> 
> Wait....don't go.....I've got a couple more whacks left at this dead horse!
> 
> Bob



Sir, what you lack in charm, you make up with....slightly strange charm?  

I'm not kidding about sass. I'd buy it in a dark alley for the right price.


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2007)

afg, i think you have mental sass. you need to translate that to the body/mouth. once you walk the walk, you'll talk the talk. i dont' say that for everyone, but with you, i know i'm right.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 11, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> They have these really awesome inventions called planes, trains, and automobiles. You should try it sometimes. (She's worth it - trust me).


 

Oh my goodness...Gin, you flatter me to no end. And I know you love it when I can you Gin...Gin and Ginger. YUM.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2007)

Single and not going to start looking for that special lady till I get out of my hellhole highschool.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 11, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Sir, what you lack in charm, you make up with....slightly strange charm?
> 
> I'm not kidding about sass. I'd buy it in a dark alley for the right price.



Lucky for you I deal in illegal back alley synthetic sass. I'm willing to trade sass and the ability to supress the little voice in your head that keeps most people from saying exactly what is on their mind for a generous dollop of tact, which I lack in massive amounts. But you're going to have to prove your bona fides, because I don't need no Fibbies playing paddycakes with my door....and let me tell you, with the high purity and quality of this sass.....ummm....well, you'll be SAYING HELLO TO PEOPLE'S LI'L FRIENDS in no time!

Hmmm....it appears that I may be slightly out of control. I shall now retreat to the Fortress of Solitude to regroup and get my train back on the track.

Bob


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 11, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> They have these really awesome inventions called planes, trains, and automobiles. You should try it sometimes. (She's worth it - trust me).



You know.. I wish I thought of those sooner. :doh:  oh, and I wish I had grown a pair sooner as well. That was mostly it.


----------



## Scrubbed_In (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm still looking for the right lady... open to suggestions


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 13, 2007)

shaz260281 said:


> yep single cause im too tall  but hey thats life men dont obviously like tall ssbbws hey life goes on i still got my mates



I have much attraction to women that are NEAR my height. :wubu:

Looks like we're the same height .


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a weekly update...  Status unchanged.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> I still say that it's easier for someone to identify a fat person than for someone to identify a fat-person lover.
> 
> I don't delude myself into thinking that approaching someone is ever easy, but I do feel the odds are better when there are physical clues! I wish I had some sort, ANY sort, of physical clue when looking for an FA!



I agree with the premise that it is much easier to identify a BBW/BHM than an FA/FFA. However, what I think what is most difficult of all is how to figure out whether the fat person or fat person lover is single and available. The wedding band, obviously, is a dead giveaway, but not every woman or man who is taken is married.


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> I agree with the premise that it is much easier to identify a BBW/BHM than an FA/FFA. However, what I think what is most difficult of all is how to figure out whether the fat person or fat person lover is single and available. The wedding band, obviously, is a dead giveaway, but not every woman or man who is taken is married.



I'm old school, Luvs. I use a dowsing rod. Come join me!


----------



## Zoom (Apr 15, 2007)

Still quite definitely single. Not to nag anyone about it or anything. When I'm dead you'll know it's too late.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 15, 2007)

Klaus, you can't really use this argument, because this is true of ALL people, not just BBW.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> I'm old school, Luvs. I use a dowsing rod. Come join me!



I thought I had read something in the papers about a crazy fat lady pointing sticks at young men!


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 15, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Klaus, you can't really use this argument, because this is true of ALL people, not just BBW.



When you're right, you're right! 

I suppose, though, all the questions to which we would all - whether BBW, FA, or whatever - like to know the answer before we approach the person in whom we are interested amount to the same thing: will he/she reject me? "I'm not interested" sounds so inoccuous in the abstract, but it sure comes as a sock in the stomach when you have put yourself on the line and expressed your feelings to someone.

That said, perhaps men are harsher in their rejection of BBWs than women are of BHMs. I would be interested in knowing whether this has been the experience of the women (or BHMs) here. I can well imagine that something along the lines of "Why the hell would I be interested in dating a fat cow like you!" would be much worse than anything I have experienced. None of the BBWs I have dated have experienced that kind of rejection, but I would be interested in learning whether that is why knowing whether someone is an FA is different than the more general desire to know whether someone is single.

Thanks!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 15, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Just a weekly update...  Status unchanged.



Your current avatar makes this post even better 

ETA: I'm still single


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm single and lovin' it...well, most of the time. I've been divorced for over 10 years and that is because I've decided the marriage thang is pretty much over for me.

I'm also fat and every once in a while, PHAT (Pretty, Hot And Tempting)  .

I won't lie -- there are times I wish I had a man. It gets lonely sometimes. But, not enough to just grab the next someone who comes my way. I can wait.....


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 15, 2007)

Have been single for five years, with the exception of a few mistaken outgoings. 

Have only ever had one proper boyfriend/fiancee and never felt the same about anyone since, and possibly because I don;t get the same buzz, I tend to disqualify people a lot more quickly than I should.

However, am way more independant and can look after myself better than I ever could whilst in said relationship, and am thankful for that.

Since being on my own, I;ve raised my opinion of myself to great extent, lived more, and learnt more about the world and men in general.

It took me a long, long time to accept being by myself and Im lucky to have some great friends to help me and be with me for those plays/walks/concerts/nights in the pub other people would spend with a sig. other. And I bet we have a better laugh!!

The one thing - the only thing - which gets me down is a fault of my pure attention seeking side. That is that I find it difficult to deal with that fact that there isn't that one person that would be with me in a more tactile way. 

But fuck it, at the moment I live in a more fat version of Will & Grace, Only it's funnier! So Im single, but happy


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy am I ever glad that I hit the "next page" button to find more threads to post in.

There's lots I want to say in this thread about LDRs, shy guys and much more, but here's the short version: FA. Single. Looking.

And now, a very special message to the ladies, especially those who'd be clicking on "24-30" in the "Age" box:

WHY THE HECK AREN'T YOU ON THE DIMENSIONS MATCHING SYSTEM ALREADY?

I check it every weekend, but my searches have been turning up the same dozen people for like the past three years. I'd be more than happy if some of you started rectifying this situation.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 18, 2007)

Matching System? Didn't know there was one. Where would I find it?


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> I thought I had read something in the papers about a crazy fat lady pointing sticks at young men!



crazy, you say? CRAZY? 

oh, i think not! Now, come and make it up to me. Bring Reese's.


----------



## rubenesque (Apr 18, 2007)

ah, the single life. i've been living it for a long time, but it's not so bad.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 18, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Oh boy oh boy oh boy am I ever glad that I hit the "next page" button to find more threads to post in.
> 
> There's lots I want to say in this thread about LDRs, shy guys and much more, but here's the short version: FA. Single. Looking.
> 
> ...


I appreciate its existence, but it still leaves a lot to be desired, even discounting the small number of people that are on it. Even when I mark certain qualities as "mandatory" - say, for example, that the person is male, or under 40, or an FA (as opposed to a feeder) - I still get people who don't have that quality in my results (yes, I've gotten women in my results as well). It's a little frustrating, honestly. Additionally, it displays your 30 "highest ranking" matches, with no way to keep going through the list past #30 (there's no next page or anything). The Quick Search function is also somewhat frustrating, as you can only pick one of any category at a time. For example, I can search men in the 24-30 age group, but not the 30-39 age group at the same time. One age range, one location, one orientation, one marital status, occupation, etc. at a time. (Unless, of course, I just choose not to select anything for those items on which I'm flexible, but then I get lots of results that aren't what I'm looking for. 

Here's an example. If I'm looking for a guy who is between 24 and 30, or 30 and 39, whose orientation is FA or none special, whose job is listed as white collar, blue collar, or student, who is from Maryland, Virginia, or DC, whose marital status is single, not married or divorced, and if I leave build, height, weight and skin color blank because it's not important, that's over 100 separate searches if I change just one variable each time (if I did my math correctly. Even if I didn't, it's a lot of separate searches). 

It's a great idea, and I'm grateful that it's provided, but it still needs some tweaking to be helpful at all. I'm still going to belong there, as who knows? Maybe a miracle will occur. But I definitely don't spend a lot of time on it. Just my two cents.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 18, 2007)

my boyfriend and i broke up, i guess that would make me single.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 18, 2007)

Ivy said:


> my boyfriend and i broke up, i guess that would make me single.



yeah, my girl and i split, so i suppose i belong in this thread too.:blush:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 18, 2007)

Ivy said:


> my boyfriend and i broke up, i guess that would make me single.



 I am really sorry, honey.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 18, 2007)

i'm sorry about the breakups kids, that's awful to hear.

and matching system thingy? never knew it existed. hmm!


----------



## Mini (Apr 18, 2007)

Still single. Still an asshole.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 18, 2007)

Ivy said:


> my boyfriend and i broke up, i guess that would make me single.



Oohhhh, I'm sorry Ivy.  You seemed to be happy... I was glad for you.


----------



## ripley (Apr 18, 2007)

Ivy said:


> my boyfriend and i broke up, i guess that would make me single.





ClashCityRocker said:


> yeah, my girl and i split, so i suppose i belong in this thread too.:blush:



Welcome to the dark side, kiddos. (Sorry to hear 'bout your breakups.)



ETA: Still single. :batting:


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 18, 2007)

Chin(s) up, kiddos....it sucks now, but everything happens for a reason. You may never know that reason, but I believe that it's true. Because the alternative is that life just craps on you for no reason, and I prefer to think that while we have free will, that there is a method to the madness. Because one way I'm a better, stronger person for having suffered and persevered and the other way I'm just getting crapped on.

Hmmmm.....It's possible that my cheering up leaves something to be desired.

I've been there, I feel for you. It gets better. That's what I got. And if you want/need to talk, I can do that to, even though ya got no idea who I am. That's just how I roll. So spit in your hands, rub some dirt on it, and step back into the box (says the guy who took three years to do so after getting e-ditched by his fiancee....I never claimed I took my OWN advice).

Bob


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 18, 2007)

ripley said:


> Welcome to the dark side, kiddos. (Sorry to hear 'bout your breakups.)
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Still single. :batting:



Yeah.. ditto.

I was going to offer cookies but looks like you beat me to the punch.

=Divals


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 18, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> (says the guy who took three years to do so after getting e-ditched by his fiancee....I never claimed I took my OWN advice).
> 
> Bob



Dude. That is a potent cocktail of cruelty and cowardice, right there. No wonder the hangover took you 3 years to get over...


----------



## Ivy (Apr 19, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> yeah, my girl and i split, so i suppose i belong in this thread too.:blush:



this means we should be each others rebounds, duh.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 19, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I am really sorry, honey.



i'll get over it eventually, thanks though 



AnnMarie said:


> Oohhhh, I'm sorry Ivy.  You seemed to be happy... I was glad for you.



Yeah.. I was. Ain't love a bitch. 



ripley said:


> Welcome to the dark side, kiddos. (Sorry to hear 'bout your breakups.)



haha thanks love


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 19, 2007)

yes... i too am very fat and very single... but i came to this conclusion that my singledom is not due to my weight... if i were average size, i'd have the same damn problem... 

why you ask??? cause i am pickier than eclecticgirl... 

AND my over-the-top personality can be well... shall we say... a bit overwhelming... hell, i'll admit it - i have been compared to a freight train... and for those of you dimmers out there who know me personally, you know that i am shouting the truth from the top of the big apple... 

AND did i forget to mention my unyielding independence and masculine personality qualities for being such a girlie-girl?!?!??!

in the words of our own toni, "ARIS, YOU NEED TO TONE IT DOWN, GIRL!"

but really, who would i be fooling??? exactly...

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:::bow:


----------



## toni (Apr 19, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> in the words of our own toni, "ARIS, YOU NEED TO TONE IT DOWN, GIRL!"
> 
> the big apple has spoken...
> ::exeunt:::bow:



SILLY!!!! Don't take advice from me, I am more single than you are!:doh:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 19, 2007)

ripley said:


> Welcome to the dark side, kiddos. (Sorry to hear 'bout your breakups.)
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Still single. :batting:




Shit, there are cookies? You guys have been holding out on me! I want cookies too!


----------



## tink977 (Apr 19, 2007)

I am happily fat and unhappily single. I "date" from time to time and by time to time, I mean....one date every few years or so. I'm not so good at the whole dating thing. I really good at f**king things up really fast. 

Oh, and Jes, don't beleive a single word of that book "He's just not that into you". That book deserves to be burned!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 19, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> AND my over-the-top personality can be well... shall we say... a bit overwhelming... hell, i'll admit it - i have been compared to a freight train... and for those of you dimmers out there who know me personally, you know that i am shouting the truth from the top of the big apple...



Personally, I have always found you delightful, entertaining and a blast to be around!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Personally, I have always found you delightful, entertaining and a blast to be around!



I have to second that.... I love LIPMIX!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 20, 2007)

Thirded! Don't change a thing Lipmix.


----------



## Jes (Apr 20, 2007)

tink977 said:


> I am happily fat and unhappily single. I "date" from time to time and by time to time, I mean....one date every few years or so. I'm not so good at the whole dating thing. I really good at f**king things up really fast.
> 
> Oh, and Jes, don't beleive a single word of that book "He's just not that into you". That book deserves to be burned!



can't help it, i think what the book is saying is valid a lot of the time. to essentialize: women tend to think and over think. men communicate through action. 

he's not calling you? it means something.


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 20, 2007)

I am single...



don't all come a runnin at once


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 20, 2007)

Ivy said:


> this means we should be each others rebounds, duh.



it's the only logical thing to do.:batting:


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 27, 2007)

Still single...


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 27, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Still single...



being single is a good thing! YAY FOR SINGLENESS!!!!!!!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 27, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> being single is a good thing! YAY FOR SINGLENESS!!!!!!!



haha, I suppose...though I hate the fact that I've been single for two years despite looking and looking. Starts to wear a fellow down when he's looking for so long and finds nothing to his liking around the area.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 28, 2007)

*checking* Yays, still SINGLE! Feel like yelling it today.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 28, 2007)

THIS JUST IN!!

Still single. :batting:


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 28, 2007)

Still single, still looking, still a damn good catch .


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 28, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Still single, still looking, still a damn good catch .



Ditto on all of the above.


----------



## GuitarHeroFA (Apr 28, 2007)

part of the single crowd unfortunately


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2007)

Still desperate, lonely, old and bitter- sure you don't want to date me? 

You can help me carry my baggage


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 29, 2007)

single single single single single .. and .. STOP! 

no wait, still single.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 30, 2007)

Ummmmm....

*still single*

Mmmhmm. My friend Thea and I discussed this the other night...now that both of us are 'ready' for boyfriends, there are NONE in sight. What the Eff?


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm fat. I'm single. I'm bi-sexual*. I'm happy in all three areas , but not ruling out a change in at least one of them....

* I use the term 'bi-sexual' because it's generally well-understood, but it isn't quite accurate--details to anyone interested, lol.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 30, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I'm fat. I'm single. I'm bi-sexual*. I'm happy in all three areas , but not ruling out a change in at least one of them....
> 
> * I use the term 'bi-sexual' because it's generally well-understood, but it isn't quite accurate--details to anyone interested, lol.



Okay. I'm interested.

But I think I may not want to know. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 30, 2007)

Still single...able to travel and wander this summer. One semester left at college. Lots of potential, supposedly good in the sack, open to new ideas, sarcastic, goofy, fun, and willing to dance though I can't do it worth bean


----------



## imfree (Apr 30, 2007)

I've been married and made all the mistakes, I'd LOVE to see if
I could do it right, if I'm ever blessed with a second chance!


----------



## ripley (Apr 30, 2007)

Still single, recently lamed up...looking for burly FAs to carry me around on a litter and sponge bathe me and bring me dainty treats to tempt my appetite.


Apply via PM. Own litter a plus.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 30, 2007)

I have nothing definite to report at this time.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 30, 2007)

i'm still single, but i have a bag of chipotle potato chips, some new lip gloss, my jammies are freshly laundered, and i'm having a good hair day. so, i still don't care.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 30, 2007)

ripley said:


> ...Own litter a plus.



:blink: It's gotta be the drugs.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 30, 2007)

Off the market. Please leave a message.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Off the market. Please leave a message.



Squee!!!!

I also had an excellent weekend.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 1, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Squee!!!!
> 
> I also had an excellent weekend.



Squee back atcha!!

It must be Spring :wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (May 1, 2007)

Still single, and not real anxious to dive into too much considering I'm heading back to the Triad (two years down, two to go!) in a week and a half.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 1, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Still single...able to travel and wander this summer. One semester left at college. Lots of potential, supposedly good in the sack, open to new ideas, sarcastic, goofy, fun, and willing to dance though I can't do it worth bean


 

You could have summed this up by "Have penis, will travel". You are absolutely the Faulkner of this board...and I'm not talking content.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 1, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> You could have summed this up by "Have penis, will travel". You are absolutely the Faulkner of this board...and I'm not talking content.



I'm honestly not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing.
Seeing as you have a Hemingway quote in your signature, I'd assume it is bad.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 1, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I'm honestly not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing.
> Seeing as you have a Hemingway quote in your signature, I'd assume it is bad.



She's saying you spend too many words saying not very much, I think.

=Divals


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 1, 2007)

Divals said:


> She's saying you spend too many words saying not very much, I think.
> 
> =Divals



My only problem with that idea is that "Have penis, will travel" isn't the message I'm looking to convey. I'm just looking to meet people, have fun, and make lots of connections. Distilling it to something that simple is impossible unless that's all said person wants from me. In which case, what's the point of me bothering with it at all?


----------



## MissStacie (May 1, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> My only problem with that idea is that "Have penis, will travel" isn't the message I'm looking to convey. I'm just looking to meet people, have fun, and make lots of connections. Distilling it to something that simple is impossible unless that's all said person wants from me. In which case, what's the point of me bothering with it at all?




I'm newly single, and jumping back into the dating pool, as it were. Jeez...was it ALWAYS this hard to find someone who DOESN'T say "Have Penis, will travel??" In the last month, I could have had sex a couple dozen times already if I had taken every offer up. Gross....

I don't think that Zain meant that statement as it was interpreted, although I can see why you thought that. I commend him for being honest and being steadfast in his quest for something MORE than sex. Yes, sex is great(and I've been told I'm good in the sack, too, Zain, we should hook up ;-) BUT, if that is all it is, then why bother? I've got a phrase, or rather, a MANTRA, that I say to myself when I get said offers: "Is he doing it for me UPSTAIRS as well as DOWNSTAIRS?" The ability to get me OFF, and then get the wheels in my head churning is what I'm looking for, and methinks so is Zain!

Just my Two Cents...

Stacie


----------



## alienlanes (May 1, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> I'm newly single, and jumping back into the dating pool, as it were.



Now I'm _really_ excited to be moving upstate for grad school :batting:! (J/k! But you _are_ a hottie, Miss S.)



> I've got a phrase, or rather, a MANTRA, that I say to myself when I get said offers: "Is he doing it for me UPSTAIRS as well as DOWNSTAIRS?"



That's a great way of putting it! As I've said many times in other threads, intelligence is the most important quality I look for in a partner. Can I borrow your mantra when you're done with it ?


----------



## elle camino (May 1, 2007)

single. 
not for lack of opportunities, but for lack of opportunities who aren't idiot swine.


i'm such a little ray of sunshine.


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2007)

Single,but happy. 
I don't have time for tanning *and* a social life, wait till Fall.


----------



## gunther (May 8, 2007)

I might be single in a few hours.


----------



## wistful (May 8, 2007)

I hope this isn't awful of me but seeing that this thread is now 13 pages long makes me feel a bit better about being Single.It helps to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Canadian (May 9, 2007)

Single, and surrounded by quantity, with a serious lack of quality.
All the good ones seem oh so far away.


----------



## ripley (May 9, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Single, and surrounded by quantity, with a serious lack of quality.
> All the good ones seem oh so far away.



Ditto, ditto, ditto.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 9, 2007)

gunther said:


> I might be single in a few hours.



well good luck there. 

and welcome to the board, G.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 9, 2007)

Still single here in case anyone's keeping score.


----------



## gunther (May 9, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> well good luck there.
> 
> and welcome to the board, G.



After a three-hour conversation, I'm still coupled.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 9, 2007)

gunther said:


> After a three-hour conversation, I'm still coupled.


well, I'm happy for you both.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 9, 2007)

Bob sez: Still single.


----------



## furious styles (May 9, 2007)

single for lack of lack of distance


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 9, 2007)

I'm currently being auctioned to the highest bidder. Bonus points for large book and media collections and a personal allowance.


----------



## rainyday (May 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm currently being auctioned to the highest bidder. Bonus points for large book and media collections and a personal allowance.



What key words did you put in your auction title? 

(Actually, maybe there needs to be a singles "If you sold yourself on Ebay what would you say?" thread lol)


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 9, 2007)

rainyday said:


> What key words did you put in your auction title?
> 
> (Actually, maybe there needs to be a singles "If you sold yourself on Ebay what would you say?" thread lol)



That's a really cute idea, Rainy! I love it! You should do it.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm currently being auctioned to the highest bidder. Bonus points for large book and media collections and a personal allowance.



I'll open the bidding at a place to stay with ample closet space and a large picture window view of....well, of a state highway, but low-crime, with a share of a meager government salary (with great benefits), and an ever-expanding collection of eclectic books, trash novels, music and boy clothes that don't fit me that would look super sweet on a hot chicka like you. And the bed is a queen. And utilities are included in the rent, so that even though the place is dumpy, you get all the hot water/heat/ac you want. Though I need to refinish the tub, since the apt. complex won't. And we have high-speed internet and digital cable with one DVR box. And a black leather sofa. And a poster of Ronald Reagan smoking Chesterfields. And TWO dogs playing poker pictures. Whole foods, Metro, swingin' social scene within a couple of blocks. Big open spaces nearby. Pets are welcome, I believe, though I don't have one.

Drawbacks: Two other male roomates, carpet is old, tub needs refinish, place is dusty. And I'm a dude.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 9, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'll open the bidding at a place to stay with ample closet space and a large picture window view of....well, of a state highway, but low-crime, with a share of a meager government salary (with great benefits), and an ever-expanding collection of eclectic books, trash novels, music and boy clothes that don't fit me that would look super sweet on a hot chicka like you. And the bed is a queen. And utilities are included in the rent, so that even though the place is dumpy, you get all the hot water/heat/ac you want. Though I need to refinish the tub, since the apt. complex won't. And we have high-speed internet and digital cable with one DVR box. And a black leather sofa. And a poster of Ronald Reagan smoking Chesterfields. And TWO dogs playing poker pictures. Whole foods, Metro, swingin' social scene within a couple of blocks. Big open spaces nearby. Pets are welcome, I believe, though I don't have one.
> 
> Drawbacks: Two other male roomates, carpet is old, tub needs refinish, place is dusty. And I'm a dude.




Not a bad offer, TCUBOB! However, there are some things you should work on. Those involve your choice of artwork, the dudes who live with you, and your dudeness. And the highway view.

And just how big are those closets?


----------



## rainyday (May 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> That's a really cute idea, Rainy! I love it! You should do it.



I think I need a mod to weigh in on whether or not it would violate the "no personal ads" rule.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Not a bad offer, TCUBOB! However, there are some things you should work on. Those involve your choice of artwork, the dudes who live with you, and your dudeness. And the highway view.
> 
> And just how big are those closets?



Pretty spacious. The Reagan poster can go, it's been there forever, and besides, it plays to your secret shame. The dudes are pretty cool, one is a GOPer and the other works in a sports venue, so that's cool.

I'm keeping my penis, however. And there are condos, a lot of trees, and a major interstate, as well as a rail yard and seven construction cranes in the view. Also a postal business facility.

I can say penis on this thread, right?


----------



## Jes (May 9, 2007)

bob: say it, show it, it's all the same...


----------



## TCUBOB (May 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> bob: say it, show it, it's all the same...



Umm.....I'm no mod, but I think that there is a difference.....can we get a ruling on that? Difference between saying "penis" and showing one's penis? Any mod? AM?


----------



## gunther (May 9, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> well, I'm happy for you both.



I wouldn't blow on the party whistles just yet.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 9, 2007)

So when are we gonna have a mixer?


----------



## supersoup (May 9, 2007)

still eternally single.

although today at work, in order to get this creepy man to leave me alone, i held my best friend's hand, pinched and smacked her ass, and planted a big ol kiss on her cheek.

sadly, she ended the affections as soon as he left me alone. back to no nookies for the soup.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 9, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I think I need a mod to weigh in on whether or not it would violate the "no personal ads" rule.



Yeah, I think it would be a really close line - although I'm sure not intended. 

Hmmm. Not sure.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 9, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Umm.....I'm no mod, but I think that there is a difference.....can we get a ruling on that? Difference between saying "penis" and showing one's penis? Any mod? AM?



Big difference. 

Flag on the play. 

Say - ok.

Show - sorry, Charlie.

/buzzkill out


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 9, 2007)

Still single.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 9, 2007)

Still single.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 9, 2007)

supersoup said:


> still eternally single.
> 
> although today at work, in order to get this creepy man to leave me alone, i held my best friend's hand, pinched and smacked her ass, and planted a big ol kiss on her cheek.
> 
> sadly, she ended the affections as soon as he left me alone. back to no nookies for the soup.



You gotta be careful, that could have gone either way. If he were truly creepy, he might have tried to stick around for the rest of the "show." 

I know _I_ would have!

<rimshot!>


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 9, 2007)

Who's got two thumbs and no boyfriend?



















THIS GIRL!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 9, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Who's got two thumbs and no boyfriend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanna thumb wrestle?


----------



## MissStacie (May 9, 2007)

Single....or going to become so legally....:smitten:


----------



## Flyin Lilac (May 9, 2007)

I just registered for forum commentary privileges so as usual I'm playing catch-up, but here goes:

I'm single, live alone and have no idea what I actually _want_. Dating would be a great start. I've done a little but not nearly enough. Some days I want the whole package --- total commitment, love, romance, maybe marriage, etc. Other days I thoroughly enjoy my singleness and freedom, and theorize that I'd be most happy in a weekend warrior sort of relationship where on Friday he arrives and on Monday morning he's booted out the door. What I certainly know I _don't _want is one-nighters, players, being someone's mistress or being part of a harem.

Also, with living alone I admit I find myself often wishing I could just "have a man around" to do all that man-type stuff I either don't want to or cannot do myself. But that's not the sole reason I would want him around. I _am _looking for true love I suppose, but I'm not obsessed about hunting it down and pulverizing it into submission. I firmly believe that if I am meant to find someone and have a serious relationship with him, it will happen in its own good time. I'm continuing to keep my eyes and options open.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm currently being auctioned to the highest bidder. Bonus points for large book and media collections and a personal allowance.



I would LIKE to point out, even though it is to my detrement, since I currently appear to be the highest bidder, that a very single, very eligible, and VERY smart, funny, attractive and sexy woman has offered herself up to the highest bidder on what is SUPPOSEDLY a singles' thread. And so far, I, a pathetic troll-lookin', wise-crackin', low-earnin' wage slave am the ONLY bidder. 

You people DESERVE the misery of singleness if you aren't hopping on the AFG bus like it is the last ride out of town. I'm not sayin'.....but I'm just sayin'.....

She's pretty close to the total package, and y'all are sitting their like fifth graders at the school dance. C'mon, flirt! Be sexy! Make a bid! Practice some life skills! Even if you're pathetic and practicing them on the interwebs!

Jeez.....how many people do I have to kick in the pants? Because my leg is getting tired.....


----------



## Kaz (May 10, 2007)

Fat, Single and in need of cuddles 

Apply within


----------



## alienlanes (May 10, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> You people DESERVE the misery of singleness if you aren't hopping on the AFG bus like it is the last ride out of town. I'm not sayin'.....but I'm just sayin'.....
> 
> She's pretty close to the total package, and y'all are sitting their like fifth graders at the school dance. C'mon, flirt! Be sexy! Make a bid! Practice some life skills! Even if you're pathetic and practicing them on the interwebs!



No argument here on the charms of AFG, and when you put it like that ...

*raises little auction sign thingy*

I bid intelligence, honesty, personal hygiene, decent looks and a kickass library and record collection. And I'll raise _your_ bid, Bob, by throwing in that I'm about as tasteful an interior decorator as it's possible for a straight guy to be, which is "not very, but I make an effort." No "personal allowance," but I've got no debt beyond student loans, I'm on track for a stable career, and I'm frugal and thrifty as long as you keep me away from used bookstores.

Smack me down for this if you need to, AnnMarie, but if I miss out on this one, I'll be up for auction myself and accepting bids .


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 10, 2007)

Ok, ok, boys. Auction is closed. Sorry to everyone for taking up so much space on the thread. :blush: 

Off to pit these men against one another in a game that no one will win, including myself, via pm.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 10, 2007)

gunther said:


> I wouldn't blow on the party whistles just yet.



I'll refrain, but you two have been together for quite some time.


----------



## gunther (May 10, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I'll refrain, but you two have been together for quite some time.



True, but I haven't loved on her chub for several months. Ain't been for lack of trying, either.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 10, 2007)

I'm sorry, I'm confused--I'm still not sure where to pick up my nametag, and how many drink tickets do I get?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2007)

Flyin Lilac said:


> I just registered for forum commentary privileges so as usual I'm playing catch-up, but here goes:
> 
> I'm single, live alone and have no idea what I actually _want_. Dating would be a great start. I've done a little but not nearly enough. Some days I want the whole package --- total commitment, love, romance, maybe marriage, etc. Other days I thoroughly enjoy my singleness and freedom, and theorize that I'd be most happy in a weekend warrior sort of relationship where on Friday he arrives and on Monday morning he's booted out the door. What I certainly know I _don't _want is one-nighters, players, being someone's mistress or being part of a harem.
> 
> Also, with living alone I admit I find myself often wishing I could just "have a man around" to do all that man-type stuff I either don't want to or cannot do myself. But that's not the sole reason I would want him around. I _am _looking for true love I suppose, but I'm not obsessed about hunting it down and pulverizing it into submission. I firmly believe that if I am meant to find someone and have a serious relationship with him, it will happen in its own good time. I'm continuing to keep my eyes and options open.



Weee, Becky!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2007)

Like SVS, please hold my calls.


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 11, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ok, ok, boys. Auction is closed. Sorry to everyone for taking up so much space on the thread. :blush:
> 
> Off to pit these men against one another in a game that no one will win, including myself, via pm.





AnnMarie said:


> Like SVS, please hold my calls.



Ummmm....DETAILS, ladies!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 11, 2007)

Flyin Lilac said:


> I just registered for forum commentary privileges so as usual I'm playing catch-up, but here goes:
> 
> I'm single, live alone and have no idea what I actually _want_. Dating would be a great start. I've done a little but not nearly enough. Some days I want the whole package --- total commitment, love, romance, maybe marriage, etc. Other days I thoroughly enjoy my singleness and freedom, and theorize that I'd be most happy in a weekend warrior sort of relationship where on Friday he arrives and on Monday morning he's booted out the door. What I certainly know I _don't _want is one-nighters, players, being someone's mistress or being part of a harem.
> 
> Also, with living alone I admit I find myself often wishing I could just "have a man around" to do all that man-type stuff I either don't want to or cannot do myself. But that's not the sole reason I would want him around. I _am _looking for true love I suppose, but I'm not obsessed about hunting it down and pulverizing it into submission. I firmly believe that if I am meant to find someone and have a serious relationship with him, it will happen in its own good time. I'm continuing to keep my eyes and options open.



Ooo, I'll have what she's having! That's exactly how I feel about the whole business Lilac, except for the part about booting him out the door on Monday morning. Sunday night would be my deadline.  j/k

Welcome.


----------



## BBWMoon (May 12, 2007)

Wow...

I'm not so single anymore...


and it looks like within a year or so... I'm moving to the UK. :wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 12, 2007)

BBWMoon said:


> Wow...
> 
> I'm not so single anymore...
> 
> ...



Congrats BBWMoon! Wow, another one bites the dust. That's three so far by my count who've found love across the pond.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 12, 2007)

Single.

Although, while the phone is a great companion sometimes, it just isn't NEARLY big enough to wrap my arms around, or vice verse.

Damn geography.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 12, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Single.
> 
> Although, while the phone is a great companion sometimes, it just isn't NEARLY big enough to wrap my arms around, or vice verse.
> 
> Damn geography.



Steal phone booth. Put picture of crush on it. Wrap in cloth, spray with perfume/cologne. Hook up to speaker.

Volia`! Significant other a la Bell!


----------



## rainyday (May 12, 2007)

BBWMoon said:


> Wow...
> 
> I'm not so single anymore...
> and it looks like within a year or so... I'm moving to the UK. :wubu:



Happy for ya, Allie. He's a lucky guy! Are you coming to Vegas again this year?


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 12, 2007)

BBWMoon said:


> Wow...
> 
> I'm not so single anymore...
> 
> ...



HOLY COW..you can't just say that and not provide details..lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

BBWMoon said:


> Wow...
> 
> I'm not so single anymore...
> 
> ...



Congratulations 

I hope it turns into all you hope for


----------



## TCUBOB (May 12, 2007)

I think Slacker FA and I deserve to hear who won the auction.....did anyone? Or are there now going to be Feats of Strength to win your affection, sorta like with Festivus?



activistfatgirl said:


> Ok, ok, boys. Auction is closed. Sorry to everyone for taking up so much space on the thread. :blush:
> 
> Off to pit these men against one another in a game that no one will win, including myself, via pm.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 12, 2007)

BBWMoon said:


> Wow...
> 
> I'm not so single anymore...
> 
> ...



ooooooooooh!! I love happy endings!!!!!!!!!

(but if you live in the UK, it will be a LONG trip to Jersey to join us for lunch  )


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 12, 2007)

As of tonight, you can officially cross me off the list of single people.   :wubu:


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 12, 2007)

Single....not looking...

But if I bump into someone awesome, I'm all for it.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 12, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> As of tonight, you can officially cross me off the list of single people.   :wubu:



Congratulations!


----------



## SuperMishe (May 12, 2007)

Late to the party on this, but SINGLE and LOOKING


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 13, 2007)

im single. i actually enjoy it more now than i used to, but i still dont like it. it'd be great to have a girl to do stuff with, but right now, im not stressing over it.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 15, 2007)

I am officially on the market. 


:batting: :batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 15, 2007)

Still on the market, marked down at 50% off with free layaway.


----------



## Ivy (May 15, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Still on the market, marked down at 50% off with free layaway.



if you come with a free gift, i'll take it!


----------



## Mathias (May 15, 2007)

Still single, still looking for that special girl...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 15, 2007)

still single and I've got to say .. the only advantage is that all my favorite songs that are about being single and love lorn and what not all sound so much better now.

no more WALKING ON SUNSHINE for me.  Or actually .. also an advantage.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> still single and I've got to say .. the only advantage is that all my favorite songs that are about being single and love lorn and what not all sound so much better now.
> 
> no more WALKING ON SUNSHINE for me.  Or actually .. also an advantage.



Lol- this song made me sad for a while because it used to remind of someone....


----------



## imfree (May 15, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Still on the market, marked down at 50% off with free layaway.



Don't feel bad, Lilly, I'm still on the market and marked-down
125%, and still, no one has even looked!!!


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2007)

Just to reiterate, I'm single, but not really actively looking.

In shopping terms, I suppose I'm like a library book or something. Free to borrow, but not to keep.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

^^Nice analogy....

I think of myself as one of those rare, out-of-prints that only certain people understand the value of - and want to keep


----------



## Vice Admiral D (May 15, 2007)

I'm single again; I wouldn't say I'm actively looking right now. But if someone comes my way, I wouldn't mind having some fun at least!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 16, 2007)

It's official: I'm off the market and over the moon!

Although mentally I've been off the market since the day we met...


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 16, 2007)

I really think someone spiked the punch!

Carla, you seem happy, that's so great.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations, Carla.  Feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 16, 2007)

It's amazing. It feels like the most natural thing in the world, but in a world I haven't lived in for a long time. 

Congrats to you, too - on everything!


----------



## supersoup (May 16, 2007)

oy, congrats to everyone that's off the list, that's great!!

also, congrats to everyone that's still single...i'll be planning a 'come dance your pants off and possibly make out with the soup' party, and you've all got VIP passes.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 16, 2007)

OKAY!!

AFG and Soup....I say that we enter into a polygamist relationship. Who wants to be the greedy hubby?


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> OKAY!!
> 
> AFG and Soup....I say that we enter into a polygamist relationship. Who wants to be the greedy hubby?



I CALL DIBS
(plus words)


----------



## supersoup (May 16, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> OKAY!!
> 
> AFG and Soup....I say that we enter into a polygamist relationship. Who wants to be the greedy hubby?



ME. now make me a sammich and let's get to dancin.

 

juuuuuuuuuuust kidding!! i'd gladly play hubby to you lovelies.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 16, 2007)

I don't see your name in that invitation, Kevin.


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I don't see your name in that invitation, Kevin.



Ohhh, which one of *them* wants to be greedy hubby.

Damn.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 16, 2007)

lololol. Sorry  Notice I didn't get invited, either?


----------



## ripley (May 16, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> lololol. Sorry  Notice I didn't get invited, either?



Me neither, Ginny. Let's just get cactopus and make him the meat in a fat girl sammich!


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2007)

ripley said:


> Me neither, Ginny. Let's just get cactopus and make him the meat in a fat girl sammich!



 I swear, it's like nobody's got love for Jack tonight.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 16, 2007)

ripley said:


> Me neither, Ginny. Let's just get cactopus and make him the meat in a fat girl sammich!


Sounds like a plan!  And then after that, you can take Kevin off and show him a few things that only fat women know how to do.


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And then after that, you can take Kevin off and show him a few things that only fat women know how to do.



Now that sounds MUCH better.


----------



## ripley (May 16, 2007)

I fear I'd kill that boy.


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2007)

ripley said:


> I fear I'd kill that boy.



A risk I'm willing to take!


----------



## supersoup (May 16, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I swear, it's like nobody's got love for Jack tonight.



puh-lease.

you, rip and ginny know i'd sex yer pants off. ginny and riparoo would never take me up on it, but you would, so BAM.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 16, 2007)

supersoup said:


> puh-lease.
> 
> you, rip and ginny know i'd sex yer pants off. ginny and riparoo would never take me up on it, but you would, so BAM.


Um....uh.... Darn. She's got my number.  I'd make out with you, though, soupadoop!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

*takes a number*

*waits patiently*


----------



## supersoup (May 16, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Um....uh.... Darn. She's got my number.  I'd make out with you, though, soupadoop!



logging for future reference...



Rebecca said:


> *takes a number*
> 
> *waits patiently*



whatcha waitin for?


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

I dunno yet. But when my number's called, I'm going to jump for it--whatever it is.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 16, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> *takes a number*
> 
> *waits patiently*


what she said.

still single here too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I swear, it's like nobody's got love for Jack tonight.




Well how about today?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> *takes a number*
> 
> *waits patiently*




Your wait is over, hot stuff


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 17, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> still single here too.



That's cause you like the Beetles so much. It's distracting 

Me? It's because I'm a little nosy and give unsolicited advice!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> That's cause you like the Beetles so much. It's distracting
> 
> Me? It's because I'm a little nosy and give unsolicited advice!



As for me it's because I'm cold and aloof and I'm wearing brown today. I look terrible in brown.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2007)

^^For me, it's because I stopped putting up with abusive, a-hole men


----------



## amyintx (May 17, 2007)

I am single again after being in a realationship for 4 years. I am not into the bar scene. I did meet one person via the net but he was a bit younger, he was 22 and I am 40, the problem with that relationship was more about tthe distance. He lived in another state. I think geography is the only big negative about the meeting people on the internet. I have never really been much for chat rooms/online but maybe I should try them. I am open to younger or older men. Age is just a number.:eat1:


----------



## Wagimawr (May 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> That's cause you like the Beetles so much. It's distracting


Ah. I must have missed the Be*a*tles music thread I made here in the Lounge. :huh: Oh, wait. :doh:

EDIT: That reminds me, I have two instrumental Beatles tracks I can add to the newly created Instrumental Music thread. 



amyintx said:


> I did meet one person via the net but he was a bit younger, he was 22 and I am 40, the problem with that relationship was more about tthe distance. He lived in another state. I think geography is the only big negative about the meeting people on the internet. I have never really been much for chat rooms/online but maybe I should try them. I am open to younger or older men. Age is just a number.:eat1:


Understandable - long distance relationships just aren't for some people, and I'm pretty sure I'm one of them. Dimensions has been responsible for some love connections in the past - maybe try jumping in on the introductions thread on the Main Board as well as posting elsewhere. 

Welcome, if you haven't been welcomed already.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (May 18, 2007)

Dropping in with my single status


----------



## Lovelyone (May 22, 2007)

Single, seemingly forever single.


----------



## imfree (May 22, 2007)

It will take an act of GOD to keep me from dying single.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 22, 2007)

Duuuude, its been like a week of singlehood for me.


What the hell is up with that?

Its certainly not the extra 20 lbs that I've gained in the past two months, is it?   

Nah.


----------



## imfree (May 22, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Duuuude, its been like a week of singlehood for me.
> 
> 
> What the hell is up with that?
> ...



No way, there are FA's out there that would drool at the
thought of a gal gaining 10 lbs a month:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 23, 2007)

tnx imfree. I don't need them droolin' too hard. Can't have a conversation that way, ya know.

I think those extra 20 lbs went to my thighs I think.

Oh well, the better to show them off this weekend at the pool.


Yay!!!


----------



## imfree (May 23, 2007)

I see what you mean, Ms J. Maybe you'll meet an FA at the pool who is not overly excitable, but a good conversationalist.


----------



## Dreadlock Holiday (May 26, 2007)

I'm sort of stuck with it at the moment, after the end of a long, long relationship (age 16 to 23). I'd quite like to enjoy being single, but it's not something I've experienced before, so I'm (endearingly...) confused as to how it works.

Plus, I've spent such a long time seeing single boys being very sleezy that I'm über-selfconscious about being seen that way myself.

Life is pretty good, though, so don't read this as an "OHGODFEELMYPAIN" sort of rant/whine.


----------



## ahtnamas (May 26, 2007)

Single, and since i've decided that maybe not every guy sucks as a result of the last one breaking my fragile heart, i'm back to looking :batting:


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 26, 2007)

I'm still single...still discovering new things about being single, both benefits and disadvantages.


----------



## absintheparty (May 26, 2007)

single over here


----------



## Allie Cat (May 26, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I'm still single...still discovering new things about being single, both benefits and disadvantages.



There are no benefits >.<

=Divals


----------



## Will15011 (May 26, 2007)

Ok, I figured i'd do this my way, Neat and organized.

*Name:Will 
**Location:Kokomo of the Indiana variety
***Ht:6'0 Wt:167 Age:22
**Eyes:Crystal Blue Hairyed black or blonde at times
*Ocupation:Now former Indy Wrestler, and Pastry Slave
**Nickname:The Crown Prince of Cheesecake-(given by a friend who has had the chance to try numerous cheesecakes of mine)
***Marketable Skillsegree in Baking and Pastry Arts, massage therapy certificate, I can do stuff blindfolded
**Positives About Me:I'm intuitive, outgoing to a point, i am willing to work hard to achieve something, i can be persistant in reaching a goal, plus i love cooking and cleaning.
*Things I Need to Work on:My persistance can get annoying, I tend to have a pessismistic view on life with certain things, and I have big feet, and tend to be clumsy and awkward on my feet at times. I can become territorial of my kitchen, my pug onced got banished from it for stealing a fresh batch of chocolate, butterscotch cookies.

**Things I look for:Big girl of course, I like smart, well rounded girls who are just as happy watching jeopardy and playing trivial pursuit as they are going to a rock concert or going out or even to a park or fishing. I love to cuddle with a good movie. Testers of my desserts are welcomed  Personality counts with me, i know everyone has a brain, i'd like someone who can use theirs. Not being rude, but we all have a ditzy friend who would try to touch a baby jaguar cuz it looks cute and fluffy.

***Turn-Offs:arrogance, smoking, girls who want the world to be about them and forget they have a guy.

NEWS About Me:As some of you know, a few days ago i got hurt wrestling. It was a broken tailbone and i get to be home for 1-5 months recovering. I have decided to hang up the wrestling boots and focus on my Culinary education. So the next 3 months will be spent getting ready to meet with someone who is gonna me a loan to open up "Fluff and Stuff" My friend and I are going into business and starting a Dessert and pizza place. He will mainly deal with the pizza making and I will use my baking and pastry arts degree to be the "Pastry Paison" The Superhero to Cake and Pie wanting people everywhere 

I'd like to meet a girl who can taste the dessert and stay around for the guy. It's hard being the only big girl loving guy in my circle of friends, so I'm hoping with the Rastaurant opening probably in december if all goes according to my plan, maybe big girls will come in and make something other than the restaurant a success. 

So that's me  Single and absolutely hating it


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 26, 2007)

Will15011 said:


> Ok, I figured i'd do this my way, Neat and organized.
> 
> *Name:Will .....
> 
> ...



Hey, hey...let's remember this isn't a "personal ad" thread. 

That said....Welcome to Dimensions, Will!


----------



## eightyseven (May 26, 2007)

I'm finding that there are days during which I _feel_ more single than others. Those are days like today when I'm without plans, the weather is rotten, and I'm just sitting alone in my room trying to think of better ways to spend my time. I guess when you're not single, there always someone you can call or just sit with and enjoy the company. I feel less single, though, on the days where I'm busy and have more social opportunities with friends and family. Does anyone else experience this phenomenon?


----------



## This1Yankee (May 26, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> I'm finding that there are days during which I _feel_ more single than others. Those are days like today when I'm without plans, the weather is rotten, and I'm just sitting alone in my room trying to think of better ways to spend my time. I guess when you're not single, there always someone you can call or just sit with and enjoy the company. I feel less single, though, on the days where I'm busy and have more social opportunities with friends and family. Does anyone else experience this phenomenon?


 

Do you HAVE to ask this?! Of course I do. *sigh*


----------



## TCUBOB (May 29, 2007)

Yep. They looked pretty damn good.



The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I think those extra 20 lbs went to my thighs I think.
> 
> Oh well, the better to show them off this weekend at the pool.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 29, 2007)

Awww, thanks Bob...


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 29, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> I'm finding that there are days during which I _feel_ more single than others. Those are days like today when I'm without plans, the weather is rotten, and I'm just sitting alone in my room trying to think of better ways to spend my time. I guess when you're not single, there always someone you can call or just sit with and enjoy the company. I feel less single, though, on the days where I'm busy and have more social opportunities with friends and family. Does anyone else experience this phenomenon?



The problem with these painfully alone moments is that by the time you find someone special to hang out with you're too busy to hang out with them.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2007)

BBW, Single for many years and getting to the point where I only thought that I liked it that way..... LOL


----------



## elle camino (May 29, 2007)

still an unloveable troll, still making plans for my inevitable 100+ acre cat farm and keeping an eye out for an affordable, dependable spinning wheel.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 29, 2007)

elle camino said:


> still an unloveable troll, still making plans for my inevitable 100+ acre cat farm and keeping an eye out for an affordable, dependable spinning wheel.



You may also want a butter churn. Fits nicely into a farmhouse motif and if you have leftover milk after you feed the cats you can make butter.

Open letter to any male that is in Elle's immediate orbit:

Dear Male:

If you aren't grabbing her NOW somebody else will and you'll be kicking yourself later.

Just a friendly warning.

L.


----------



## elle camino (May 29, 2007)

well keep in mind any time i spend churning butter will be time taken away from spinning a very special someone their very own kitty fur ballgown.
winkwink.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 29, 2007)

Dear God, Elle, if you are an unlovable troll who will eventually turn into the crazy cat lady than I shudder to think of the hideousness that applies to the rest of us (say moi, for example). 

Love's got it right -- any red-blooded available American (or what the heck -- we'll include our poutain-eating friends to the North) male within a reasonable distance of Seattle who doesn't snatch you up like a bag of $100 bills left on the street corner is either A) deeply under the influence of some SERIOUSLY hallucenogenic substances; or B) gay. Those are the ONLY possibilities. This may be the thing that Love and I agree upon the MOST vehemently. And we agree (and disagree) pretty vehemently, as one can discover when one spends 72 hours together, much of it in close quarters. 

I totally second Love's open letter to my West Coast brothers by another mother who CLEARLY need to get their shit together and PRONTO.

Plus butter churns make lovely antiques to pass on to children, nieces, nephews, neighbors' children, cousins.....really, who doesn't love getting a solid, well made butter churn? It's got a thousand and one uses.....with churning butter being just the most obvious...



LoveBHMS said:


> You may also want a butter churn. Fits nicely into a farmhouse motif and if you have leftover milk after you feed the cats you can make butter.
> 
> Open letter to any male that is in Elle's immediate orbit:
> 
> ...


----------



## nickoftyme (May 29, 2007)

Hi Everybody! I am as single as Jason Vorhees...:doh: I mean somebody who is nice. Like Shrek!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 29, 2007)

Single .. single .. single .. single .. single .. 

can't sleep, single will eat me.


----------



## BeaBea (May 29, 2007)

Hi,

I'm single too. I've asked my sister to make sure that if I'm still single when I die she scrubs out 'Spinster' and writes 'Unclaimed Treasure' into the space instead. 

In the meantime, in the fine tradition of english women through the ages, I'm taking a passionate interest in my garden. You should SEE how my Albertines look rambling up the cottage wall and all round the door...! 

Tracey xx


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 29, 2007)

elle camino said:


> well keep in mind any time i spend churning butter will be time taken away from spinning a very special someone their very own kitty fur ballgown.
> winkwink.



I have spent my life dreaming of a kitty fur ball gown.

Whomsoever this lucky individual is...the mere thought of a kitty fur ball gown is....mesmerizing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2007)

19 pages of people saying they are single.... WHO IN HECK IS GOING TO HOOK UP IN THIS THREAD FINALLY? :huh: :doh: :blink:


----------



## TCUBOB (May 29, 2007)

Jeez, I know. I feel like this thread is a loser graveyard. Nothin' personal, y'all. I'm just applying that to myself. I'm sure that the rest of y'all are big fat successes. 

No, really....I'm not trying to be a jackass there.

But I'm totally feelin' what GEF is layin' down.


----------



## imfree (May 29, 2007)

Looks like there's 19 pages of people who'll get hooked up 
before I do, LOL!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 30, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Jeez, I know. I feel like this thread is a loser graveyard.
> 
> .





Then I am a zombie. Cause I've just come back from the dead... 

BRAINS!!!! BRAINS!!!!!


----------



## ripley (May 30, 2007)

BigCutieRipley update!

Down on the farm! 

Watch her try to don a too-small kitty-fur pair of overalls!

46 pics and *2 videos of her churning butter!*

(You've never seen fat move till you've seen a SSBBW a' churnin'!)







Seriously though...I'm heading towards being the crazy dog lady to Elle's crazy cat lady. Collie-fur scarf, anyone?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 30, 2007)

Is it too late to check in?


----------



## TCUBOB (May 30, 2007)

It's NEVER too late. This is the Hotel California of threads in that ...."you can check in any time you like but you can never leave."

At least that's how it's looking right now.



BigCutieSasha said:


> Is it too late to check in?



It's the fashion sensation that's sweeping the nation.....cat fur! Wear it in long or short hair.....it goes with anything and everything!

Of course, if this were true, my coworker with a cat wouldn't spend 10 minutes each day rubbing a ball of Scotch tape all over his body to remove the cat hair. 

Yeah, single guy with a cat who hasn't figured out that they make a product designed to remove pet/human hair from clothing. Much like myself with my unfortunate tendency to sledgehammeresque bluntness, it's hard to figure out why he (or I) is still single..... 

And does that scarf come in border collie?



ripley said:


> BigCutieRipley update!
> 
> Down on the farm!
> 
> ...



I assume that we are talking about the tombstone here, which is a great segue for me to tell you about one of my faves. It's in West Barnstable (Cape Cod), and I took a rubbing of it one summer. Single woman who died alone:

"May eternal damnation be upon those in Whaling Port who, without knowing me, have maliciously vilified me. May the curse of G-d be upon them and theirs."

[Whaling Port=old name for Barnstable; she died in 1984, but had lived well into her 90s, apparently. And it would seem that she didn't like being gossiped about....even if she may have the "E-Z DZ" of the town.]



BeaBea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm single too. I've asked my sister to make sure that if I'm still single when I die she scrubs out 'Spinster' and writes 'Unclaimed Treasure' into the space instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paw Paw (May 30, 2007)

Well ya'll, I is still technically single. But, that is cool. I like the possibility, that I may not be for long.

My main problem is that I am so damn, melancholy. It is almost like male PMS. I'm happy, then I want to cry. Then thoughtful. There is no point to this post. Just rambling. I apologize.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 30, 2007)

Why didn't anyone tell me that Tony Bourdain got married?!?!?

Now he can't be my boyfriend.

Dammnit, now instead of hanging out in the aforementioned gravy-yard, I'm stuck being a zombie roaming the streets of NYC..

That's it. 

There is only one chin strong enough to handle all of this action: 

View attachment BruceCampb.jpg


----------



## TCUBOB (May 30, 2007)

.....The Bruce!!!!

Who has that FANTASTIC "Old Spice" commerical with the ship and the fireplace......


----------



## Allie Cat (May 30, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me that Tony Bourdain got married?!?!?
> 
> Now he can't be my boyfriend.
> 
> ...



THIS IS MAH BOOMSTICK!







=Divals


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 30, 2007)

It has its own thread already...


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 30, 2007)

Divals said:


> THIS IS MAH BOOMSTICK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooo many boomsticks, so little time.....:smitten: :smitten:


----------



## nickoftyme (May 30, 2007)

Hail to the King baby one of best friend's Dog's name is Brisco County Jr.


----------



## Blackjack (May 30, 2007)

nickoftyme said:


> Hail to the King baby one of best friend's Dog's name is Brisco County Jr.



That is AWESOME.


----------



## Butterbelly (May 30, 2007)

Single...single...um, and single! Need I say more?


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 31, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> It's NEVER too late. This is the Hotel California of threads in that ...."you can check in any time you like but you can never leave."
> At least that's how it's looking right now.



No! no no no no. Gawd. I ain't signing up for that.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 31, 2007)

Too late. You can check out any time you like....but you can never leave!

<guitar solo>



liz (di-va) said:


> No! no no no no. Gawd. I ain't signing up for that.


----------



## JMCGB (May 31, 2007)

Any vaccancies? Guess nice guys do finish last!


----------



## TCUBOB (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the Hotel 2007 Singles Thread!



JMCGB said:


> Any vaccancies? Guess nice guys do finish last!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 31, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Any vaccancies? Guess nice guys do finish last!



I hope your stay is a pleasant one JMCGB. See you at the pool!!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 31, 2007)

I AM DA STILL SINGLE!!!!!

Come over and rock my boat ladies...please?

I'll wear my boots and dance the night away  :blush: :shocked:


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I AM DA STILL SINGLE!!!!!
> 
> Come over and rock my boat ladies...please?
> 
> I'll wear my boots and dance the night away  :blush: :shocked:



Throw in the pink punching bag and the cowboy hat and you've got yourself a sale.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 31, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Too late. You can check out any time you like....but you can never leave!
> 
> <guitar solo>



I am thisclose to putting you on light ignore for that.


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 31, 2007)

<~~~ Am single.. and have been also most of my adult life.. I'm 25- i'll be 26 in three weeks! *yay* Sometimes it's ok.. but sometimes I miss the intimacy of knowing another person... truly knowing another person.. their thoughts and feelings without even saying a word. But not really looking either it happens it happens! :kiss2:


----------



## TCUBOB (May 31, 2007)

For rockin' the Eagles?!?!? Jeez..... 

And I AM throwing myself under the same bus here...... 



liz (di-va) said:


> I am thisclose to putting you on light ignore for that.


----------



## jimmi (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello single world, 
It's me, your long lost daughter, I'm back.









Did you miss me?


----------



## janus74 (Jun 9, 2007)

hi- also single and no perspectives yet


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm a single gal. I have been for a few years now. Had some bad break-ups and I think pretty soon I'll want to try again.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 9, 2007)

**bump**

**Ms. J takes out her shades and sits by the pool, and the jasmin scented fan to cool her off in the 98 degree weather**


So, singles...how you doin'?:batting:


----------



## imfree (Jul 9, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> **bump**
> 
> **Ms. J takes out her shades and sits by the pool, and the jasmin scented fan to cool her off in the 98 degree weather**
> 
> ...



Hi Ms. J I'm well and still single. No hint intended. I do love your
wit and humor, though.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the props imfree.  

Make yourself useful now, and make us a Tangerine Margarita. There better be people telling stories of summer flings and such. Summer is halfway done, y'all!!
There better be some "Grease" worthy stories brewing out there.
Tell me more!! Tell me more!!!, like does he have a car?

Me? I'm just going to sit by the pool and listen intently  or join in on the chorus parts.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2007)

Flings? Summer? Stories? Me?

You don't know just what you're not dealing with, do you?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 9, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Flings? Summer? Stories? Me?
> 
> You don't know just what you're not dealing with, do you?



Fine. Be Discreet, I can understand that.

I know you have a harem of Linda McCartney lookalikes stashed away. 


but I won't tell a soul about them. No way, Jose.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2007)

Egads, no.

Especially not Linda McCartney circa-'76 (mullet city! her and Paul both. )


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Thanks for the props imfree.
> 
> Make yourself useful now, and make us a Tangerine Margarita. There better be people telling stories of summer flings and such. Summer is halfway done, y'all!!
> There better be some "Grease" worthy stories brewing out there.
> ...



i had a mango smoothie. if you know what i mean.


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> **bump**
> 
> **Ms. J takes out her shades and sits by the pool, and the jasmin scented fan to cool her off in the 98 degree weather**
> 
> ...


i'm bisexual, now.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> i'm bisexual, now.



so trendy, you are.

My summer's been a bit uneventful in this department, but I wouldn't mind a cold drink and a dunk in the pool. God Bless the Singles.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 9, 2007)

Take a note single gals, to capture Wagi's heart, no Linda McCartney mullets.

Jes is now batting for both teams and drinking non-alcoholic smoothies.

AFG needs your servitude on her amplitude, tout suite!!

and I am still waiting for my Tangerine Margarita


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Take a note single gals, to capture Wagi's heart, no Linda McCartney mullets.


Previous bearers of mullets may apply. :bow:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> i'm bisexual, now.



See what happens when you go to Indigo Girl concerts?

They RECRUIT you on the spot.


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2007)

no, no, no. I've been doing that for 18 years, the transformation would've happened by now, were that true.

Anyway, still single and I think everyone is out of my league. But we'll see, won't we?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> so trendy, you are.
> 
> My summer's been a bit uneventful in this department, but I wouldn't mind a cold drink and a dunk in the pool. God Bless the Singles.



You and me both sistergirl.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> no, no, no. I've been doing that for 18 years, the transformation would've happened by now, were that true.
> 
> Anyway, still single and I think everyone is out of my league. But we'll see, won't we?



"When I reached for the stars, my grasp found a lightbulb.
They both illuminate the night"

Ya know what I'm sayin'?:bow:


----------



## butch (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh so single, and tired of having chub love fantasies that I have to work at to keep interesting.

But, at least I have recent memories of sweet young French girls trying to communicate with me in the language de amor, and in my own mind, she was trying to ask me back to her place for some french smooching.

In reality, I think she was making fun of my beret, but hey, let me have my delusions.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't give up on the French love, Butch!!!

They flirt funny.

Trust me on that.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm single since about 2 months.  Just taking my time as well.


----------



## butch (Jul 9, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Don't give up on the French love, Butch!!!
> 
> They flirt funny.
> 
> Trust me on that.



Good to know. But then again, I flirt funny, so maybe that was the problem.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 9, 2007)

butch said:


> Good to know. But then again, I flirt funny, so maybe that was the problem.



You know what solves that?

Another trip to France!!!

Volare!! Wooo!! Cantare!!! Wooo-oh-oh-oh!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 9, 2007)

ExpandingHorizons said:


> I'm single since about 2 months.  Just taking my time as well.



Everyone at their own time.

Come on over and sit a spell.

The service is a little slow around here though. I'm still waiting for my Tangerine Margarita-no salt.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jul 9, 2007)

^^LOL, don't fire me if I'm working slow at the bar.


----------



## imfree (Jul 9, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> ........(snipped).....
> 
> and I am still waiting for my Tangerine Margarita



Did you mean me, Ms J.? Not to be rude, Ms. J, but did you not see the oxygen
cart at my side? I'm just not good on my feet for very long, otherwise, I'dve been glad to make you one, or at least get you one. Sorry.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Previous bearers of mullets may apply. :bow:



oh my........ :batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 10, 2007)

New to the boards, newly single and just bought a song off iTunes by Huey Lewis and the News. Noreally.
I am using my time to reflect on the good and not so good aspects of my life and continue my never ending quest for self improvement. (Or is that home improvementIm never sure)


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2007)

Still single.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 10, 2007)

Marketeer, right here.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 10, 2007)

Single .. I know, it's a travesty.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 10, 2007)

No one is stays obstinantly single like Gaston.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 10, 2007)

single, fat, dating for first time since divorce . . .


----------



## supersoup (Jul 10, 2007)

seriously, someone come hit this before it's gone for good.

:batting:


----------



## love dubh (Jul 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> seriously, someone come hit this before it's gone for good.
> 
> :batting:









Yes, plz.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 10, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Yes, plz.



mmmmmmmmm.

<3

lovelyladylumps.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 10, 2007)

^^^ postpixplskthx.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 10, 2007)

love dubh said:


> No one is stays obstinantly single like Gaston.







(Wrong pic for it, I know... but I couldn't find one of the proper ones without text)


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 10, 2007)

love dubh said:


> No one is stays obstinantly single like Gaston.



No one rejects my advances like Gaston, either.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 10, 2007)

((Ms. J enters with a cranapple/ginger ale spritzer, and sees the carnage that happened over night))


Y'all

*slurp*

Get out there and meet some people, they aren't going to show up at your door and knock on your door and be all like, "Hi, I am the one you were waiting for" or something like that.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> ((Ms. J enters with a cranapple/ginger ale spritzer, and sees the carnage that happened over night))
> 
> 
> Y'all
> ...


really? cause thats pretty much what i've been waiting for. i stay home as much as i can in the hopes that i wont miss her. :doh:


----------



## Rowan (Jul 10, 2007)

As everyone probably knows by now...recently dumped, so newly single. I also dont have casual sex just for the heck of it...I've found that as i get older i become more old fashioned in wanting to date and be courted...and so due to that...i'll probably be single for god only knows how long.

Oh well.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 10, 2007)

Rowan said:


> As everyone probably knows by now...recently dumped, so newly single. I also dont have casual sex just for the heck of it...I've found that as i get older i become more old fashioned in wanting to date and be courted...and so due to that...i'll probably be single for god only knows how long.
> 
> Oh well.




No way, JuanJose!!!

*slurp off a Cherry Slushie*

I assure you that there are many fans out there just dying for the opportunity to ask you out and be your main man.
Sometimes time, distance or availability play a factor. Be patient.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi! I'm single, come in a single-serve container. If you'd like more than one, I also come in sets of six, individually packaged, not for resale, in an attractive box.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 10, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I AM DA STILL SINGLE!!!!!
> 
> Come over and rock my boat ladies...please?
> 
> I'll wear my boots and dance the night away  :blush: :shocked:



Wooo hooo...sexy legs...

ya know im only 5 hours from ya...


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 10, 2007)

Still single. I doubt if that'll change in the next.. say, year and a half.

=Divals


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 11, 2007)

Divals said:


> Still single. I doubt if that'll change in the next.. say, year and a half.
> 
> =Divals



looks like we're in the same boat. i just dropped my paddle...


----------



## fat&happy (Jul 11, 2007)

Still single. And as I get older, I'm becoming less and less resigned to it (but no solution on the horizon as of yet).


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 11, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Did I tell anyone about how my mom got me "He's Just Not That Into You" one year for Christmas?



 OMG ROFL I just found this thread and you are cracking me up. 

I am single and in the process of getting ready to mingle. lol
I am divorced...a little over a year now. 
Look out boys...here I come!!!! LOL J/K!!!...I"m not that bold.


----------



## Neen (Jul 11, 2007)

Single and looking.. i'm always looking. Somtimes i'm dating, but at this moment.. it's just single!:doh:


----------



## dodo (Jul 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Better?



Love your show, dude. I watch Hell's Kitchen every week. So rad when you throw stuff.


----------



## dodo (Jul 12, 2007)

Canadian said:


> The good ones seem so far away.



The closer I am, the less likely I am.


----------



## dodo (Jul 13, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I'll wear my boots and dance the night away



'American Werewolf In London' was my favorite movie when I was seventeen.


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm 36 and still single. The right gal has not crossed my path yet. There were a few possibilities that have crossed but no definites.

Mike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

I still can't get a date


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

I have decided I may have to leave my house in order to find a man..:blink:


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I still can't get a date



You can have mine from Tuesday night if you like. Lot of potential there - a real fixer-upper opportunity. Go on, I'll throw in a free gift!

Tracey xx


----------



## imfree (Jul 13, 2007)

With me being on oxygen and a little mobility-limited, going out or traveling to find a woman is not very practical. I keep trying to use this computer to attract a gal and get her to come to me. So far, it looks like I'm out of luck.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> You can have mine from Tuesday night if you like. Lot of potential there - a real fixer-upper opportunity. Go on, I'll throw in a free gift!
> 
> Tracey xx




I spent sixteen years trying to fix one up but thanks anyway - I think I will pass and find a good book instead


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 16, 2007)

I am still single, apparently attractive, typically goofy and outgoing, though a bit shy at first. 

I'm also random, a bit crazy, not quite all there, but I do have my genius moments. I'm learning to play the guitar, but right now I suck as badly as Green Day does now (oooo, lost some people with that comment...I prefer old Green Day stuff, before they got all dark and dank, and depressing). I also write, read, draw, live with my parents, am graduating in December 2007, am working out, I enjoy being active, but I also enjoy being lazy. I am probably one of the only people like me you'll ever meet (for better or worse).


YAY!!!

Vote for me...errr...talk to me and hang out. I'm cool...really...maybe...okay I'm just a good guy...no wait....don't go...

sigh...


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 16, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Vote for me...errr...talk to me and hang out. I'm cool...really...maybe...okay I'm just a good guy...no wait....don't go...
> sigh...



 LOL


----------



## Lady at Large (Jul 16, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I have decided I may have to leave my house in order to find a man..:blink:



Mossy, Don't do it, it's a trap! I'm sure someone will be along shortly. (Especially if you order in.  )


----------



## Rowan (Jul 16, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I am still single, apparently attractive, typically goofy and outgoing, though a bit shy at first.
> 
> I'm also random, a bit crazy, not quite all there, but I do have my genius moments. I'm learning to play the guitar, but right now I suck as badly as Green Day does now (oooo, lost some people with that comment...I prefer old Green Day stuff, before they got all dark and dank, and depressing). I also write, read, draw, live with my parents, am graduating in December 2007, am working out, I enjoy being active, but I also enjoy being lazy. I am probably one of the only people like me you'll ever meet (for better or worse).
> 
> ...



You're still single cuz you ignore the women who try to talk to you


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2007)

Rowan said:


> You're still single cuz you ignore the women who try to talk to you



Ah, the Murphy's Law of life. Being uninterested in the people who are interested and the ones you find interesting aren't interested. This IS the story of my life. :huh:


----------



## imfree (Jul 16, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ah, the Murphy's Law of life. Being uninterested in the people who are interested and the ones you find interesting aren't interested. This IS the story of my life. :huh:



Profoundly true for me, as well.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 16, 2007)

Or if you are interested, they live on the other side of the country and you're both broke college students. x.x

=Divals


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 16, 2007)

You know, there are tv people that troll around over here, there should be a dealie where they pick two interested kids who want to meet and watch the sparks fly. (yay!) or NOT (not yay!! but GREAT for tv)
Makes for great television all around.

Call it something like 'Fatty Love"
or something way wittier than that.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

J, I've always wanted to do this.

Here. Not on tv! I think we should form a committee and whenever 2 people (or hell, 3, 4) seem like they could be a match, we force them on a date. I don't care if it's inappropriate, I think it has potential. I've actually had some good luck putting people together (is that a pre-req. for being alone yourself, or just an unfortunate consequence??)

Who wants to be named to the committee?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes, 
Do you think that you can outsmart, outmatch the Dims Matching System?!?

I'm all for good ol' classic yenta-action!!!!

I've had the opportunity to match three couples in my lifetime. The fact that they are now divorced proves...well...umm..

Let me sit this one out.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> J, I've always wanted to do this.
> 
> Here. Not on tv! I think we should form a committee and whenever 2 people (or hell, 3, 4) seem like they could be a match, we force them on a date. I don't care if it's inappropriate, I think it has potential. I've actually had some good luck putting people together (is that a pre-req. for being alone yourself, or just an unfortunate consequence??)
> 
> Who wants to be named to the committee?



I'm really bad at matching but I think it's a great idea.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 16, 2007)

Rowan said:


> You're still single cuz you ignore the women who try to talk to you



Now now, I did rep you, I was trying to be subtle 

Guess I'm not very good at subtle


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm really bad at matching but I think it's a great idea.



I already put 2 people together here. Not a success for one, a major success for the other, with a huge problem added on to the success. 

so...

but I have mental lists!


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

ps: wouldn't it be funny if I happened to match myself with dudes. As the only matches? 

haha.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes,
I think you should start the yenta thread. You're success rate is 50%. 
I like those odds.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59Hj7bp38f8

Here is the link Jes.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> I already put 2 people together here. Not a success for one, a major success for the other, with a huge problem added on to the success.
> 
> so...
> 
> but I have mental lists!



I once destroyed a marriage when two people who came to one of my house parties hooked up, two very unlikely people. We were all so shocked but none more than his wife. The weirdo couple are still together I believe and my party throwing reputation in tatters due to an unrelated matter.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 16, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I once destroyed a marriage when two people who came to one of my house parties hooked up, two very unlikely people. We were all so shocked but none more than his wife. The weirdo couple are still together I believe and my party throwing reputation in tatters due to an unrelated matter.



Reminds me of a party I had once where my best friend made inappropriate moves towards my then boyfriend.
Not good times.    

Still, I say JES for DIMS YENTA!!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 16, 2007)

Divals said:


> Or if you are interested, they live on the other side of the country and you're both broke college students. x.x
> 
> =Divals



This is sad but true...hopefully I'll lose the broke college student thing after graduating...maybe...


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

We have a yenta in my family. By which I mean: a girl actually named YENTA! It's very, very crazy.

I put together another couple here, as I recall. It had potential! I don't think it worked, but that wasn't my fault! haha. 

There's a reason I'm the head of PROJECT CUPID, no? *eye twinkle*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> We have a yenta in my family. By which I mean: a girl actually named YENTA! It's very, very crazy.
> 
> I put together another couple here, as I recall. It had potential! I don't think it worked, but that wasn't my fault! haha.
> 
> There's a reason I'm the head of PROJECT CUPID, no? *eye twinkle*



I would like to testify that Jes makes a brilliant scapegoat. As you recall, more than half of the people I picked for my cupid list were raving lunatics. It was convenient having you do the approaching while I remained safe behind the curtain since I have a soft spot for lunatics. :wubu:


----------



## butch (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> We have a yenta in my family. By which I mean: a girl actually named YENTA! It's very, very crazy.
> 
> I put together another couple here, as I recall. It had potential! I don't think it worked, but that wasn't my fault! haha.
> 
> There's a reason I'm the head of PROJECT CUPID, no? *eye twinkle*



I second Jes for Dims yenta, but only if I'm her first client. She would really prove herself if she found success working with me.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 16, 2007)

I volunteer myself for her second client. That would prove her doubly 

=Divals


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

Divals said:


> I volunteer myself for her second client. That would prove her doubly
> 
> =Divals


i'm smelling a divals/butch love fest. and, actually, i'm guessing you 2 would have a surprising amt. of stuff in common! wow. now that i'm thinking about it? a lot!

Let me get out my notebook, and put down some thoughts.

And yes, Lilly. Your message made me laugh. some people (on lilly's list and everyone's list) are really amazed to be getting a card. I never tire of reactions like: A card? Me? For me? A card for me? Oh...no, you must be wrong. A card? You said a card? But, for me?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> i'm smelling a divals/butch love fest. and, actually, i'm guessing you 2 would have a surprising amt. of stuff in common! wow. now that i'm thinking about it? a lot!
> 
> Let me get out my notebook, and put down some thoughts.



I prefers the girls, yo. 

=Divals


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2007)

I assume it goes without saying that I'm in too but just in case.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

oh, honey. Butch IS a girl! I think it might work!


2nd up---based on Athena's thread. Clearly Jack S and Wagimawr are a match!

I should get out of this thread, now.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh, honey. Butch IS a girl! I think it might work!
> 
> 
> 2nd up---based on Athena's thread. Clearly Jack S and Wagimawr are a match!
> ...



SHHHHHH!! Not so loud. They'll hear you and bring the nerd festival here.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

You rang?


----------



## butch (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh dear lord, I need a girly avatar stat. I guess I'll go back to my "Babe" avatar until I can find something sufficiently girly, or maybe I'll just get an avatar of Lea DeLaria, I don't know?


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

butch said:


> Oh dear lord, I need a girly avatar stat. ?



ya think?






pants.


----------



## butch (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I should start a "What should Butch's girly avatar be?" thread. I sure as hell don't know what you people want anymore,


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

but it's not your girly avatar, it's just your avatar, and you're a girl. 

I know you don't love a picture of yourself for security, so put up one of you as a kid.


----------



## butch (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> but it's not your girly avatar, it's just your avatar, and you're a girl.
> 
> I know you don't love a picture of yourself for security, so put up one of you as a kid.



But what if my momma lurks here? Yikes!

OK, I'll think about it. I have one pic in mind, me looking deliciously ripe around age 12, but then again, I'll be reminded of Perverted Justice, and that just ain't right.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 16, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> You rang?



I believe you mean


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh, honey. Butch IS a girl! I think it might work!
> 
> 
> 2nd up---based on Athena's thread. Clearly Jack S and Wagimawr are a match!
> ...



My bad. The 'man' bit in her title confused me.

=Divals


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 17, 2007)

A sidetrack on the way to love, Divals.

Be bold and beautiful and sally forth in your adventures towards happiness.


Me, I'm going to grab a sandwich and see what else Jes has in store.


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2007)

Ladyrose and IMFree. Clearly. CLEARLY.


----------



## imfree (Jul 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> Ladyrose and IMFree. Clearly. CLEARLY.



Lovely match, Jes! She is most lovely, but knows far too much about
me for there to even be hope for me.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 17, 2007)

So....ummm...yeah



Still single


----------



## ukchublette (Jul 17, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Have been single for five years, with the exception of a few mistaken outgoings.
> 
> Have only ever had one proper boyfriend/fiancee and never felt the same about anyone since, and possibly because I don;t get the same buzz, I tend to disqualify people a lot more quickly than I should.
> 
> ...




*you forgot to say your Will is far yummier swoooooooons:batting: for Dan :wubu:*


----------



## mossystate (Jul 17, 2007)

Single


however...I am not wearing pants...a group of men putting new roof on the apartment building next to mine..same level as my balconey...thinking my luck is ABOUT to change...

time to water the tomatoes and geraniums


----------



## butch (Jul 17, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Single
> 
> 
> however...I am not wearing pants...a group of men putting new roof on the apartment building next to mine..same level as my balconey...thinking my luck is ABOUT to change...
> ...







pants, heh heh, she said pants


----------



## imfree (Jul 17, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Single
> 
> 
> however...I am not wearing pants...a group of men putting new roof on the apartment building next to mine..same level as my balconey...thinking my luck is ABOUT to change...
> ...



That one made me smile. The central A/C, here at heidisbirdbednbath is out, we're limping on a 11,000 BTU emergency unit, so I needed a post like this to cheer me up.


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2007)

VioletB and StillaSkye, though I'd need to have a long talk with them both beforehand.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 20, 2007)

Well Jes, keep going. I haven't heard any problems from any of your matches yet.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh so single.

And will need a date for the Gala in March so dammit I'd better find someone.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 20, 2007)

Better clear your mailbox Waxy, I hear the sounds of PM's coming your way.

and if you would like a recommendation. I always keep a suitable stable of male friends who are at the ready to attend social engagements at a moments notice.

I say, start cultivating these people now that way you have a decent bunch of people to pick from.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Better clear your mailbox Waxy, I hear the sounds of PM's coming your way.



Here is a way to slow them down. The Gala is $500 a person and I'm the only one who gets to go for free. Plus it's black-tie.

*sound of tumbleweeds blowing past*


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 20, 2007)

*Single (and looking) in Sunny South Florida* here!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 20, 2007)

Jes, 

Match me Match me !!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Here is a way to slow them down. The Gala is $500 a person and I'm the only one who gets to go for free. Plus it's black-tie.
> 
> *sound of tumbleweeds blowing past*



You know, I would hold a carwash or sell some stuff on eBay or start saving now and then ask whoever Peters Your O'Toole to join you. Buy the ticket, take the initiative.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> You know, I would hold a carwash or sell some stuff on eBay or start saving now and then ask whoever Peters Your O'Toole to join you. Buy the ticket, take the initiative.


 
"whoever Peters Your O'Toole" 

The joy that phrased caused me is indescribable.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2007)

have any of you seen the show about the Matchmaker? I'm not going to tell any of you to make huge changes for my match, but I WILL need to have some sit down talks with a few of you. There is a method to my madness and you need to be willing to see that. It's not all fun and games.

Now, I know a good number of the gents here also fancy the thin ladies but Jes' tough love attitude must tell Waxy that a fat-lovin' site may not be the best place for her to find a $500 (plus transportation) date. I say this out of love.

Also, if I match you, then there's no need to give me the whole: Oh, no, s/he'd never like me (i'm looking at you, IMFree), blah blah, no...: thing. What I have joined together, let no case of the I don't see that Working put asunder.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got a million of them...

Whomever...
Woody's your Allen.
Rocks your Hudson
ad nauseum...


Winonas your Ryder?
Debbies your Harry?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> have any of you seen the show about the Matchmaker? I'm not going to tell any of you to make huge changes for my match, but I WILL need to have some sit down talks with a few of you. There is a method to my madness and you need to be willing to see that. It's not all fun and games.
> 
> Now, I know a good number of the gents here also fancy the thin ladies but Jes' tough love attitude must tell Waxy that a fat-lovin' site may not be the best place for her to find a $500 (plus transportation) date. I say this out of love.



Yeah yeah ok you're right. I just wanted to play along. Besides I'm making YOU be my date, you know. 

Is Matchmaker good? It looks hilarious.


----------



## imfree (Jul 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> ............snipped.........
> 
> Also, if I match you, then there's no need to give me the whole: Oh, no, s/he'd never like me (i'm looking at you, IMFree), blah blah, no...: thing. What I have joined together, let no case of the I don't see that Working put asunder.



First, Jess, I appreciate your loving kindness in EVEN THINKING that a woman could even accept me.

Second, I have not seen any response by LadyRose to your proposed cross-country love match. 

Third, GOD, in HIS infinite power, is the only ONE who can produce such a
match with success.

Forth, I am humble and honest enough to provide LadyRose with the information she needs to reject me. She knows the depth of my mind, but may not realize that I'm THAT same person.

Fifth, I know this situation to a far greater depth than you could probably even imagine.

I in no way, mean to discredit your matchmaking abilities, but this one is
truly AGAINST ALL ODDS.


----------



## Kaz (Jul 20, 2007)

STILL single 


Im destined to be single forever i think!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Jes,
> 
> Match me Match me !!



Eh, what the hell... match me, too, please

Call it curiosity  



*this could be turn out to be fun*


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 20, 2007)

Single here in the UK too.....


Andy


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *this could be turn out to be fun*



not for IM, apparently.

IM, it's just a web board. No disrespect to your religious beliefs meant.


----------



## imfree (Jul 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> not for IM, apparently.
> 
> IM, it's just a web board. No disrespect to your religious beliefs meant.




Jes, If you meant me, when you said "IM", please go ahead with more matches for me. Your first one was good, LadyRose, if she likes me, would be a wonderful match so there's absolutely NOTHING wrong with your abilities. You're actually quite good and I'll have a wonderful time going over your matches. Believe me,
what I wrote may have come off as being severely religious, but I in no way mean that I believe that GOD would personally choose my mate.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2007)

true. One never knows if God is working through me, right? 

I'll think on it.

My point is, I can't have false modesty, here. If I see something, there's a reason. I'm not just slapping 2 pieces of bread together for a crap sandwich, here. I have my reasons!


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2007)

I may have someone for Berna, but I fear he is unavailable. Hmmn.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 20, 2007)

I need to spread some rep around...*looks around*


----------



## imfree (Jul 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> true. One never knows if God is working through me, right?
> 
> I'll think on it.
> 
> My point is, I can't have false modesty, here. If I see something, there's a reason. I'm not just slapping 2 pieces of bread together for a crap sandwich, here. I have my reasons!



I really do believe that GOD works through people, so Jes, work on!


----------



## imfree (Jul 20, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I need to spread some rep around...*looks around*



Mossy, I'm willing and able to answer the questions you asked me back in
February. In the past several months I have seen what a great person you are.
I pray that you have seen enough of me in my posts to feel better about me.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 20, 2007)

Do Tell ..... 



Jes said:


> I may have someone for Berna, but I fear he is unavailable. Hmmn.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 20, 2007)

imfree said:


> Mossy, I'm willing and able to answer the questions you asked me back in
> February. In the past several months I have seen what a great person you are.
> I pray that you have seen enough of me in my posts to feel better about me.



Ummm..huh?


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2007)

bigsexy and renaissance man.


----------



## Keb (Jul 23, 2007)

Definitely single. Darn.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 23, 2007)

Jes said:


> We have a yenta in my family. By which I mean: a girl actually named YENTA! It's very, very crazy.
> 
> I put together another couple here, as I recall. It had potential! I don't think it worked, but that wasn't my fault! haha.
> 
> There's a reason I'm the head of PROJECT CUPID, no? *eye twinkle*



Jes, 
Do ME, Do ME! Failing that you can match me up with someone 
Tracey xx


----------



## HugKiss (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm single and have been that way a looooooong time. 

I'm way to picky for my own good. 

Not feeling the love, I tell ya, Jes. 

Well we did share a moment at the Philly Bash. :smitten:

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## JimboÂ° (Jul 23, 2007)

I am single.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2007)

Jes said:


> bigsexy and renaissance man.



You still haven't made mine.......it's that Bee Gees/Carpenter thing again? :doh:


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2007)

I think you may all be misunderstanding the nature of my matches. My matches truly do come to me from some ethereal place. It's instinct. If I'm not making one for you, there's a reason. That doesn't mean I'll never make one, but one hasn't surfaced in my mind, yet. The one I just made? I felt it in my gut and I know very little about Ren Man and nothing about whether he and BigSexy know one another, etc. I just felt it. I can only do what I can do. And like I've said, I can lead the 2 horses to water, but I can't make them sip from the love cup.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 25, 2007)

So, how is the lovecup today Jes?


----------



## Rich P (Jul 27, 2007)

I am also single - last relationship ended about 2-3 months ago...

...but that does mean I'm on the market, especially for a beautiful, young ssbbw, preferably in UK !! :kiss2: :wubu:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 27, 2007)

Jes said:


> bigsexy and renaissance man.




This gets a nod from the academy !


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> This gets a nod from the academy !



that's what i'm saying, all. It's not a random crazy match. I put thinking into it. And then, why, it falls to you all to act and bring my match from theory into praxis!


----------



## gehls72 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi to the sweet round women ! 

I am a 34y. old 6.2 single man from Europe/Germany. 


André

Sorry, my US-english is no perfect. My home-language is german.


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2007)

My name is ripley. 

I like pina coladas....gettin' caught in the rain.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 29, 2007)

<-- likes big partys with too much drings.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 29, 2007)

elle camino said:


> <-- likes big partys with too much drings.



I know..i LOVE drings too


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 29, 2007)

My name is Justin

I am 23 from New Jersey.

I dislike peeing next to someone else. I also dislike catching scornful glances at my sandles, and clingy wet swimming trunks. I like peeling large strips of wallpaper, lining up and shining my shoes, emptying out my tool box, cleaning it out, and putting everything back.

Lets mingle.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 30, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> My name is Justin
> 
> I am 23 from New Jersey.
> 
> ...



Oh for the sweet love of god tell me what thats from. I saw it recently and now I'm going to drive myself crazy.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 30, 2007)

Its from Amelie.

Its a description of Amelie's father.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 30, 2007)

haha indeed. I was watching it when I typed that last night.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 30, 2007)

*clears throat* Ahem.

Yep, I'm single again. No condolences please - it's what we both wanted, and we're still wonderful friends. 

This isn't an invitation for PMs from skeezy guys - only PM if you're non-skeezy, please. 

And love doctor, I'd love to hear who you think I should be fixed up with now.  Or have I used up my allotted number of good looking nice guys for the year? LOL


----------



## Ash (Jul 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This isn't an invitation for PMs from skeezy guys - only PM if you're non-skeezy, please.



Since she's not taking them, I'd like to take this opportunity to invite all the skeezy guys to PM me to your heart's content.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 30, 2007)

hahahahahaha. I love you, Ashley.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 30, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Since she's not taking them, I'd like to take this opportunity to invite all the skeezy guys to PM me to your heart's content.



with n00dz!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 30, 2007)

n00d n00bz?


----------



## supersoup (Jul 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> n00d n00bz?



but of course.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Since she's not taking them, I'd like to take this opportunity to invite all the skeezy guys to PM me to your heart's content.



Since I don't know what skeezy even means, I might be up for that! I'm adventurous!

<disables PM feature>


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 31, 2007)

DAMNIT!!!

Single...again...le sigh.

On the upside, I learned the name of a good personal trainer.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 31, 2007)

Zain,
I think you need to come out to HB over the Labor Day weekend.

And that goes for everyone as well!!!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 31, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Zain,
> I think you need to come out to HB over the Labor Day weekend.
> 
> And that goes for everyone as well!!!



I would...but I have two problems...I don't know where it is...and I am likely to have no moneys by that point because of having to pay my college tuition for the last time.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 31, 2007)

Its outside of Boston. A whole bunch of East coast people are coming to it.
Ask for a ride, look for a roomate.

Nothing risked, nothing gained.

Money wise, its not that expensive to drive out there or take public transportation. $30 transportation wise, and find yourself a Dim buddy to share a room with, even if its one night.

I am sure that there will be many a Dim gal who will be glad to make your acquaintance.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm still dating my computer......


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 31, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Its outside of Boston. A whole bunch of East coast people are coming to it.
> Ask for a ride, look for a roomate.
> 
> Nothing risked, nothing gained.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAH!! Yes, and beat my with their handbags and luggage as well 

Seriously though, I would consider going, but I'd have to be able to get a decent amount of money up first. My goal is $1000 dollars to put towards the semester for the month of August. I earn $8 dollars an hour and am lucky to get 25 hours a week. Which over five weeks equals out to $1,000 dollars even. Oh and that's before taxes... So...I'm not even making it. If I found some way to make a few hundred dollars extra, I would SOOO be there. As it is because of circumstances beyond my control, our family vacation has been cancelled, and money is rather tight.

So, until I come up with a way (or someone helps me figure out a way), to earn a few hundred extra dollars, I'm SOL for anything before I graduate event wise.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2007)

Does no one care that I'm still dating my computer?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2007)

My computer is kind of hot though....... and when it had a loose fan it.... errrrrrrrrrrrr nevermind :blush: 

*goes back to trance dancing in the dark alone again*


----------



## Carrie (Jul 31, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does no one care that I'm still dating my computer?


I care deeply, GEF. Is he/it at least treating you well, I hope?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I care deeply, GEF. Is he/it at least treating you well, I hope?




TY Carrie :kiss2: :wubu: 

It's one of the best damn dates I ever had 


Smartest, too........



Errrrr wait, does that mean that only stupid men date me? *slaps self on forehead*


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 31, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH!! Yes, and beat my with their handbags and luggage as well
> 
> Seriously though, I would consider going, but I'd have to be able to get a decent amount of money up first. My goal is $1000 dollars to put towards the semester for the month of August. I earn $8 dollars an hour and am lucky to get 25 hours a week. Which over five weeks equals out to $1,000 dollars even. Oh and that's before taxes... So...I'm not even making it. If I found some way to make a few hundred dollars extra, I would SOOO be there. As it is because of circumstances beyond my control, our family vacation has been cancelled, and money is rather tight.
> 
> So, until I come up with a way (or someone helps me figure out a way), to earn a few hundred extra dollars, I'm SOL for anything before I graduate event wise.



Four words: Sperm Bank

or

Cragislist

You've got a month to live on ramen noodles, cut back on the mocachinos, the fancy massages, the movie going, etc.

(I used to sell my plasma to pay off my credit cards while I was in college)


----------



## Rowan (Jul 31, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH!! Yes, and beat my with their handbags and luggage as well
> 
> Seriously though, I would consider going, but I'd have to be able to get a decent amount of money up first. My goal is $1000 dollars to put towards the semester for the month of August. I earn $8 dollars an hour and am lucky to get 25 hours a week. Which over five weeks equals out to $1,000 dollars even. Oh and that's before taxes... So...I'm not even making it. If I found some way to make a few hundred dollars extra, I would SOOO be there. As it is because of circumstances beyond my control, our family vacation has been cancelled, and money is rather tight.
> 
> So, until I come up with a way (or someone helps me figure out a way), to earn a few hundred extra dollars, I'm SOL for anything before I graduate event wise.



You could always be a phone sex guy...really...they make like 8 bucks an hour and you can do it from home...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jul 31, 2007)

Does... a hazy, non-exclusive, not formally established relationship count as "single"?

Because it is really awesome.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 31, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Does... a hazy, non-exclusive, not formally established relationship count as "single"?
> 
> Because it is really awesome.



Yup. You are single.


----------



## Pwdr8s (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi I am new to the board 

Anyone here from the Corn Fed State? (Nebraska)


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 31, 2007)

Im still single and Im still lovin it!

Boys are too much of a hassle.

Im perfectly content with daydreaming about Gary Oldman and Bear Grylls.

for now anyway


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> Im still single and Im still lovin it!
> 
> Boys are too much of a hassle.
> 
> ...



and I'm perfectly content with that loose fan causing a slight vibration on my computer......













or so I keep telling myself


----------



## DjGreedyG (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm single and looking for a nice FFA. All I ask is that she either likes or can tolerate old reggae, ska and soul music as it's my main passion in life (I'm a DJ and have a podcast)!

Gordy


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Does... a hazy, non-exclusive, not formally established relationship count as "single"?
> 
> Because it is really awesome.



No.





pants.


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Yup. You are single.



YENTA SAYS NO.


obey.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 1, 2007)

Allright Yenta. If you say so....


I will obey....but I won't like it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm waiting, Yenta. 

Yes, I realize I'm eight billionth in line.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, oh great Yenta!!! I'm waiting as well!!!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 1, 2007)

Pwdr8s said:


> Hi I am new to the board
> 
> Anyone here from the Corn Fed State? (Nebraska)



Hello? Did anyone notice this guy? He is from the Corn Fed State wubu. He wants to know if any one else is as well?


----------



## J34 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello!:doh: Now I ruined my chance at a first impression.

SLO how does this thread go? Is it just random?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 1, 2007)

J34 said:


> Hello!:doh: Now I ruined my chance at a first impression.
> 
> SLO how does this thread go? Is it just random?



There is no method to the madness that is the 2007 singles thread. There's only one rule: Don't post personals.

Okay, two: don't be that whiny person in every group that bemoans their fate. And no "No one likes the nice guy" from anyone! 

Ok, now that rules are done for the newcomers, in the words of BlazingGuns: "Let's mingle"


----------



## Crumbling (Aug 1, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> And no "No one likes the nice guy" from anyone!



I hate that guy.... people keep mistaking me for him.


----------



## joeantonio25 (Aug 3, 2007)

still single and more than ready to mingle


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> There is no method to the madness that is the 2007 singles thread. There's only one rule: Don't post personals.
> 
> Okay, two: don't be that whiny person in every group that bemoans their fate. And no "No one likes the nice guy" from anyone!
> 
> Ok, now that rules are done for the newcomers, in the words of BlazingGuns: "Let's mingle"


dear god. i just spent 10 days with that guy. You know what I realized? it was very REMAINS OF THE DAY. He just couldn't ... open up AT ALL. I tried. I really did.

Matches take a long time b/c I truly, truly believe in them. Which means many people will not get a match. I haven't found the right person for you yet!

Also, I can't match myself.  

But I'm sure someone will remedy that some day!


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 3, 2007)

I would really like someone to snatch me up already. Like....really. All I ask is that you make my toes curl, my stomach flip-floppy, make me laugh, and be intelligent.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 3, 2007)

Jes said:


> dear god. i just spent 10 days with that guy. You know what I realized? it was very REMAINS OF THE DAY. He just couldn't ... open up AT ALL. I tried. I really did.
> 
> Matches take a long time b/c I truly, truly believe in them. Which means many people will not get a match. I haven't found the right person for you yet!
> 
> ...



Im starting to think im "un-matchable" lol


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 3, 2007)

Rowan,

Maybe your match hasn't made it to Dimensions yet :batting: :batting: 

I mean, one does forget that _timing_ is essential in the mysterious workings of love and/or lust.
:bow:


----------



## joeantonio25 (Aug 3, 2007)

are there any ffa's in los angeles i think its hopeless im to close to hollywood where plastic and non emotion thrives!:doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 3, 2007)

I keep getting matches that turn out to be better as friends. lol. I'll wait patiently til the lightning of inspiration strikes you, oh great Yenta.


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2007)

Blackbean and Elle Camino.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 6, 2007)

I feel like there should be some kind of lightning strike or primal drums or something when Jes makes these announcements.


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I feel like there should be some kind of lightning strike or primal drums or something when Jes makes these announcements.



it already happens--but they go straight to my PM inbox or my rep collector. And the concensus is: I'm spot on. Good to know.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Aug 6, 2007)

Not single anymore...again.
All I have to say is that whatever bad luck I was having, seems to be turning around. I hope it sticks


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm single, fat and sorta lonely. I say sorta because I would like someone, but I'm too much of a homebody. I'm destined to meet someone online, or by spilling a Frappaccino on some poor guy at a Barnes and Nobles. Either way, I hope it happens soon. I have so much to share and only part of it is illegal. And the statute of limitations has run out on most of that.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> Blackbean and Elle Camino.


whoa what?! who is that? are you matchmaking in here now, jes? that's adorable.

seriously though who is that.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Aug 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> whoa what?! who is that? are you matchmaking in here now, jes? that's adorable.
> 
> seriously though who is that.



He's this guy who usually hangs out in burritos. You may have met his friend, sour cream.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 7, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> He's this guy who usually hangs out in burritos. You may have met his friend, sour cream.



"friend"?? So he isn't really single. Jes, do your homework!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 7, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Im starting to think im "un-matchable" lol



It's not really as bad as people make out to be.


----------



## briteliner (Aug 7, 2007)

Single.

Gets lonely sometimes, but I'll live =D

There's someone out there who'll like all of me.. right?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> . And no "No one likes the nice guy" from anyone!



I'm more odd than nice.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 7, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> He's this guy who usually hangs out in burritos. You may have met his friend, sour cream.


ohhh. that makes sense.
turns out there is a poster here named blackbean, but he's 45, doesn't actually post anymore, and i've never interacted with him ever. so i'm assuming it's the actual bean and not the poster she's referring to.

i wish i could say this is the first time i've considered dating a food item.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i wish i could say this is the first time i've considered dating a food item.



There was one summer when I had a fantastic affair with a cupcake.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ohhh. that makes sense.
> turns out there is a poster here named blackbean, but he's 45, doesn't actually post anymore, and i've never interacted with him ever. so i'm assuming it's the actual bean and not the poster she's referring to.
> 
> i wish i could say this is the first time i've considered dating a food item.



He's a random poster. He turns up, posts fairly intelligent comments hardly anybody pays notice too and then leaves without a word. You know, if you could keep him from tainting all your food with vegan weight gain powder and you were just a smidge older I could kinda see it.


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ohhh. that makes sense.
> turns out there is a poster here named blackbean, but he's 45, doesn't actually post anymore, and i've never interacted with him ever. so i'm assuming it's the actual bean and not the poster she's referring to.
> 
> i wish i could say this is the first time i've considered dating a food item.


i did realize there was an age disparity. But he has always struck me as a very young 45, and hip (and not in the older, creepy way). You're certainly hip, elle. I imagine you might have had similar experiences or a similar scene (now I sound old myself). I think you're both sardonic, i think you could both appreciate that in one another, and i think you're both cute. In fact, I would do you both. Well, not so much, no. But my sense, Elle, is that you're pretty tired of fumbling boys who can't act their age...maybe a young acting older guy is worth a try. I'm not saying marry him and have 80,000 babies. But seriously---there is always a reason for my madness, and I think it could be a hit. NOW OBEY.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah i hate to be a big ageist jerkface but i can't look at a guy one year younger than my dad and think sexy thoughts. it's just a mental block of mine. always has been. not that i don't appreciate the random thoughtfulness, jes! because i do. 
now if you STILL want to hook me up with a guy who doesn't actually really post here... ahem. y'know. go right ahead!

<3


----------



## supersoup (Aug 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yeah i hate to be a big ageist jerkface but i can't look at a guy one year younger than my dad and think sexy thoughts. it's just a mental block of mine. always has been. not that i don't appreciate the random thoughtfulness, jes! because i do.
> now if you STILL want to hook me up with a guy who doesn't actually really post here... ahem. y'know. go right ahead!
> 
> <3



ooooh, oooooh, i want elle's sloppy seconds then!!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 7, 2007)

get your own guy who posted pictures once and is hot but will probably never come back and never actually read this so it's pretty safe to ogle him in such a public fashion!




...i can't compete with a real redhead.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ...i can't compete with a real redhead.



puh-lease!

stepping off!! hahahahahaaa, it's ok, i'll notice some other once in a lifetime poster later to become infatuated with for an hour!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yeah i hate to be a big ageist jerkface but i can't look at a guy one year younger than my dad and think sexy thoughts. it's just a mental block of mine. always has been. not that i don't appreciate the random thoughtfulness, jes! because i do.
> now if you STILL want to hook me up with a guy who doesn't actually really post here... ahem. y'know. go right ahead!
> 
> <3



That bullseye is there for a reason. For your face.
He's hottentot.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah it's kind of like bull from night court had a sexy son who later grew a sexy beard and god sent him to dims to make one post ever just to torture me.


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yeah i hate to be a big ageist jerkface but i can't look at a guy one year younger than my dad and think sexy thoughts. it's just a mental block of mine. always has been. not that i don't appreciate the random thoughtfulness, jes! because i do.
> now if you STILL want to hook me up with a guy who doesn't actually really post here... ahem. y'know. go right ahead!
> 
> <3



won't even try? Won't even try? ok. But no more whinin' about it, missy.

and i'll hook you up with that photo guy right about never. Or maybe i'll look into it when he doesn't have a wedding ring on. call me crazy!

anyway, old schmold. I'd fuck Cary Grant's ashes!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 7, 2007)

oh my god jes DAMN YOUR EAGLE EYE.

also sheesh jes if you're going to scold me for not being into an older guy, at least make it an older guy who's actually around for me to form an opinion of besides 'he is way older than me'.
kay? kay!
in the meantime i fully reserve the right to bitch about my eternal spinsterhood.


hey i've got a match: JES AND BLACKBEAN! WHEE.


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oh my god jes DAMN YOUR EAGLE EYE.
> 
> also sheesh jes if you're going to scold me for not being into an older guy, at least make it an older guy who's actually around for me to form an opinion of besides 'he is way older than me'.
> kay? kay!
> ...



well, since I'm only 24, I don't see how that isn't an age disparity, too.

*cough*

BB is around. He hasn't posted much...but trust me. he's logged in with reasonable frequency. 

and yes, i have the eagle eye ALWAYS. I can find a wedding ring in someone's POCKET. 

And people are amazed. And here's the thing: never believe any story anyone tells you about such a ring. No.

There's a chat dude who has on a wedding ring. He kept on telling me that 'oh, it's not a wedding ring! I was on the beach, and there was this guy selling silver rings and I wondered what it would be like to wear a wedding ring, so I just bought one, and then the picture was snapped!'

I actually wanted to smother myself with a pillow when he kept trying to get me to believe it.

but somewhere, maybe even here, there's at least one woman who bought it hook, line and ...hooker.

anyway, elle, YOU don't have to form the opinion. Yenta knows. The question is: do you trust Yenta? If you don't, this consultation has ended. 

My work continues.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 7, 2007)

Eternal spinsterhood? Is there room for one more? Yes?

No, I like being single. Like, really like it.

At this point, unless Perfect Lifemate(tm) falls into my lap, no way in hell shall I commit.

(Though, shall add disclaimer: If you hit the 30 condition criteria to make you attractive to me, sleeping together is jus' fine. Jus' fine.)


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oh my god jes DAMN YOUR EAGLE EYE.
> 
> also sheesh jes if you're going to scold me for not being into an older guy, at least make it an older guy who's actually around for me to form an opinion of besides 'he is way older than me'.
> kay? kay!
> in the meantime i fully reserve the right to bitch about my eternal spinsterhood.



I saw the ring as well, but didn't say anything. I thought, maybe Elle likes married guys, hee! 

Anyway, eternal spinsterhood doesn't really set in until you are my age, dear. I wish you younguns would remember that!!!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 7, 2007)

maybe he's married to the sea, you guys.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> maybe he's married to the sea, you guys.



yeah and/or a mermaid...you know, that love is not recognized on land..


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> maybe he's married to the sea, you guys.



and your name is Brandy.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 7, 2007)

i'm a fine girl!


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2007)

I dare anybody to fire up with the next line of the song.


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I dare anybody to fire up with the next line of the song.



easy:

what a good elle you would be!


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> He kept on telling me that 'oh, it's not a wedding ring! I was on the beach, and there was this guy selling silver rings and I wondered what it would be like to wear a wedding ring, so I just bought one, and then the picture was snapped!'



I had someone tell me once that he actually wore the ring on his -right- hand and that the picture had mysteriously been flipped. I pointed out that that would mean his shirt buttoned the wrong way and technically that meant he was wearing a womans blouse and he blocked and deleted me from Messenger. 

I was heartbroken for, ooooh, milliseconds 

Tracey xx


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi. 

Single. 

Live in LA, CA. 

D/s Oriented. I'm the "s".

Fairly smart.

Can be witty.

Huge Barbie Collection.

That last one was a lie.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Huge Barbie Collection.
> 
> That last one was a lie.


You should really let Jack Skellington stop writing your posts for you.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 7, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> You should really let Jack Skellington stop writing your posts for you.



er..

way to step on my joke.


meanie.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh I see, luring him in, eh?  

JES! Is this match approved?


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 7, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Oh I see, luring him in, eh?
> 
> JES! Is this match approved?






(Arching eyebrow as HIGH AS IT CAN GO..)



Hrmph. 

Twice now.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2007)

I see your arched eyebrow and counter with:





(Vulcan AND kitty)​
Now back to your regularly scheduled 2007 Singles thread.


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I see your arched eyebrow and counter with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you quit it with that shit. i didn't even look, but if it says vulcan, it can't be good. and don't you and Jack S. come here and nerd up this thread. I am not having it.

And no. Red and Jack are NOT a match. Move along.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> And no. Red and Jack are NOT a match. Move along.




We are only a match on the outside....tho I love him so as a dear cutiepie friend type person.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I dare anybody to fire up with the next line of the song.




What a good wife you would be....



But my life, my love and my lady is the sea.....




"Brandy" by Looking Glass- from 1974 


and no, I didnt google- I have it on cassette  how's THAT for old stuff?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 10, 2007)

I wonder what Yenta has matched up today??   

C'mon Jes!


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2007)

oh dear lord. I've created a monster. and angry, horny, single monster! (the communal 'a', J., not you specifically)

Honestly, the matches I make are ones that really come from knowing about my clientele, and thinking on things. I have a special divination chair where I sit. You can't rush the process. Even I can't rush it. These things bubble up from somewhere down below, you see. Somewhere...fat and fertile. But mostly just fat. Like fine wines and my supple buttocks, they must mature.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 10, 2007)

I could use a match *pout*

An actual FA that wont say he loves me and wants to marry me and suddenly change his mind 9 months into our relationship..

*harumph*


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm single...again...sigh...lol

maybe i should just be a lesbian..lol


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 10, 2007)

How could I have missed this?



Wagimawr said:


> You should really let Jack Skellington stop writing your posts for you.



I actually have more Jems than Barbies.  



Jes said:


> And no. Red and Jack are NOT a match. Move along.



I don't know...She is so amazingly goth-a-licious. Not to mention she is a Brit. I adore women with British accents. I could listen to a woman with a British accent read an encyclopedia out loud and have my heart go all a flutter.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 10, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> How could I have missed this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"A....aardvark...."


(thank you, sugarpuss...)


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 10, 2007)

Rowan said:


> I could use a match *pout*
> 
> An actual FA that wont say he loves me and wants to marry me and suddenly change his mind 9 months into our relationship..
> 
> *harumph*




You mean FAs aren't people? Oh oh....I have been playing in the wrong sandbox.

Consider the idea that .....at only 9 months...you were spared a lifetime of unhappiness. Take yer time next time, Rowan.....caution isn't always a bad thing.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 10, 2007)

Not fat, but single.

I am the Jesus of relationships. Whenever one of my relationships goes to shit, my friends find someone, and its usually the love of their life. Even months after. Whoever hangs out with me finds their soulmate. I do what I can. This is why I'm so popular.

I want to be single. I have PTSD and trust issues. Plus I just get frustrated with outcomes. Whenever I think of breakups, especially the last one I wish I'd never quit smoking. :doh:


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 11, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'm single, and will most likely remain so for quite a while. it bothers me once in a while, but most days i'm fine with it.



i could have said that exact same sentence...oh well, i'm young, so i have a lot to look forward to, right? lol, you don't have to answer that...


----------



## DMight22 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am happy being single... although I do want to find the right person sooner than later. A year and half ago I was engaged to the wrong girl. Make a mistake like that and you just want to take a step back for awhile, at least that is what I wanted. Now I am kind of easing my way back into the dating game.


----------



## jellymulder (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep I've never met the right person, I don't think, or my head wasn't in the right place at the time, hence living in singledom at the moment.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 18, 2007)

Ahh yes the single life. Content with life's pleasure, I am willing to try the non-single life as well! 

-Jon


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2007)

Yep...still single...


Damn it.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> You mean FAs aren't people? Oh oh....I have been playing in the wrong sandbox.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Eh? I mean a guy who is truly a fat admirer silly


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 22, 2007)

Single...and, as my good friend says, "keeping my options open"


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 22, 2007)

Single :doh:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 22, 2007)

ooh, I haven't posted in this thread, yeah I'm fat single and live inbetween southampton and winchester in hampshire, and as I discovered tonight can dance for 45minutes+ with an alternative crowd listening to cheese, results may vary, no refunds


----------



## Mishty (Aug 23, 2007)

Sangle.:blink:


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 23, 2007)

woo single >_>

less woo, more single.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 23, 2007)

<--- taken.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2007)

supersoup said:


> <--- taken.



BY WHO?????

Spill!


----------



## supersoup (Aug 23, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> BY WHO?????
> 
> Spill!



hahahahahahaa...

dangit, you are unfortunately a victim of my short attention span. :blush: :blush: 

i was going to edit it with a jaykay and got preoccupied.

cupcakes?


----------



## Britannia (Aug 23, 2007)

Single and not really looking, but not opposed to meeting some one either.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2007)

New Status:


Distracted: nicely so.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah I'm distracted too but not expecting anything..lol

We all know how men are..lol


----------



## Jes (Aug 24, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> Yeah I'm distracted too but not expecting anything..lol
> 
> We all know how men are..lol



oh, but we do.


then again, sometimes, they ain't half bad.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 24, 2007)

:bow: ahh so, all things exist halfway between bad and good; not only men. Being more primitive does not make you necessarily more of a bad person, for intelligent people can be just as, if not more so twisted. Here endeth the lesson. :bow:


----------



## Caine (Aug 25, 2007)

Still Single, always been single, will most likely remain single cause of lack of people interested in me or liking the same stuff


----------



## Ash (Aug 28, 2007)

Still single.


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 28, 2007)

Having been single for the better part of a year, I've had periods of time in which my attitude toward my singularity have been both positive and not so positive. At the moment, being single feels overrated. Oh well.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 29, 2007)

I no longer like to think of myself as single....

I just think of myself as having better things to do.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Aug 29, 2007)

Single because very picky, very busy, very unlucky.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 29, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I no longer like to think of myself as single....
> 
> I just think of myself as having better things to do.



Ha ha! That's what I say. 

You know, on a good day.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 29, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I no longer like to think of myself as single....
> 
> I just think of myself as having better things to do.




Clever, pretty girl.

:kiss2:


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Aug 29, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Clever, pretty girl.
> 
> :kiss2:



Or is it pretty clever girl?


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 29, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Or is it pretty clever girl?



that was implied in MY statement ....already.


so there.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 1, 2007)

You know what, I'm single. I'm takin my lil turn on the speakerbox: I'm SINGLE. Hallo! Thank you.

*exits, fatly*


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 1, 2007)

24 and single. I'd say I have a preference for BBWs, but I've honestly been surprised at the variety of people I find attractive (for all sorts of reasons) so I keep an open mind. Haven't dated anyone in a while, but maybe one of these days I'll start asking people out again. I'm not the most handsome guy in the room, but I don't think I look too bad and wit and charm can do a whole lot to cover any gaps. 

Now I just need to figure out a good place to meet new people aside from the half-assed dance clubs in this town...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm single, lonely, but not looking.

I'm so sick of thinking I've found the one only to have them throw me for some sort of loop or another. Men suck.

I'm bitter.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 1, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm single, lonely, but not looking.
> 
> I'm so sick of thinking I've found the one only to have them throw me for some sort of loop or another. Men suck.
> 
> I'm bitter.



I was single, lonely, and bitter about it. I also hated women to some extent.

And then I got slapped across the face and realized that there are amazing women out there, and there are more than just what I've experienced and seen.

Now I'm in a relationship, having a blast, and I'm definitely not lonely or lacking in company.

The key is, be yourself, be confident, and be assertive. Those are the most important things to do, everything else will kinda happen on its own...if you let it.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 1, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> that was implied in MY statement ....already.
> 
> 
> so there.



 

Well, she's fluffy too


----------



## Mini (Sep 1, 2007)

Single, and not really looking. Too much work to do on myself to feel good about taking someone else along for the ride. Heh.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 5, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Well, she's fluffy too



Fascinating observation.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 6, 2007)

Still single here....

yep..


oh wait let me check just to make sure.....


yep...

single still


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 6, 2007)

Trying as hard as I can to stay single... I really don't think it'd be a good idea for me to date right now, considering I'm probably leaving the area in half a year.


...BACK YOU SAVAGES! BACK!! 

=Divals


----------



## fatmaster750 (Sep 6, 2007)

i just joined and single.looking for the right girl.or maybe the wrong girl.i have to much time on my hands.and time is running.help me spend my time.dont rescue me but join me.join me for feeder-feedee time and lets see what happens:bounce:


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 7, 2007)

*kicks the dirt* so, yeah, I guess Im part of the singles crowd now. I was going to say Im not looking, but I think I sort of am.not so much for a full blown relationship, but for dating and companionship. I like men. I especially like the men I like who like me back and I like spending time with them.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 7, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> *kicks the dirt* so, yeah, I guess Im part of the singles crowd now. I was going to say Im not looking, but I think I sort of am.not so much for a full blown relationship, but for dating and companionship. I like men. I especially like the men I like who like me back and I like spending time with them.



i'll get the surgery, but just for you.

sisters in doom!!

<3!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 7, 2007)

While I spent a good chunk of time talking to Ned at the HB event, he offered this sage piece of advice.

"Just breathe"


All things require patience.


Cause, seriously. How difficult is it to find a single attractive atheist FA who has a socialist/marxist streak?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 7, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Cause, seriously. How difficult is it to find a single attractive atheist FA who has a socialist/marxist streak?



HA! You and me both, sister.

So I'll just add, how difficult is it to find TWO such persons? I guess if there's only one man, I'll take the ladies.

And I'm not necessarily in need of an atheist. But definitely a commie of some sort.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 7, 2007)

(((AFG!!!)))), my sister from another mom and mister!!!

Chickie, I tell you, I need the atheist more than the commie streak.

He can choose not to believe and be a bougie ; I can handle that.

Hell, I'll even lower my standard and accept agnostics and lapsed Catholics!  

** Funny sidenote. I just got a postcard from my friend in France with a portrait of a young Russian soldier with tears in his eyes. ha!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 7, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> (((AFG!!!)))), my sister from another mom and mister!!!
> 
> Chickie, I tell you, I need the atheist more than the commie streak.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I need someone who's bleeding the blood of the lower classes, for sure. However, I like wine. And lattes. I'm not giving that up for anyone.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Yeah, I need someone who's bleeding the blood of the lower classes, for sure. However, I like wine. And lattes. I'm not giving that up for anyone.



Trust me, being lower class is highly overrated.


----------



## Jes (Sep 7, 2007)

i have ideas, gang, but the problem now is that i don't recall who is single! the thread is ginormous and not everyone sticks in my head, specs wise. It's a problem. I can't go suggesting love and devotion if one or both parties are already lovin' up on someone else.

dangit.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 7, 2007)

No longer distracted.

Just saying.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 7, 2007)

single soup.

boys scare me.


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'll get the surgery, but just for you.
> 
> sisters in doom!!
> 
> <3!




Weeeeee! I mean, Dooooooooom!


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 7, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Cause, seriously. How difficult is it to find a single attractive atheist FA who has a socialist/marxist streak?





activistfatgirl said:


> HA! You and me both, sister.
> 
> So I'll just add, how difficult is it to find TWO such persons? I guess if there's only one man, I'll take the ladies.
> 
> And I'm not necessarily in need of an atheist. But definitely a commie of some sort.



Well, crud, gals. I'm in the same boat(ish). I want me a lefty-leaning agnostic/atheist FA, too. Who also drinks wine or doesn't mind if I do. And doesn't get after me when I start smoking cigarettes at social events.

Actually, that's the long term plan. Short term, just someone who can carry on a decent conversation and make me laugh enough to want to bed him works for me.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 7, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Well, crud, gals. I'm in the same boat(ish). I want me a lefty-leaning agnostic/atheist FA, too. Who also drinks wine or doesn't mind if I do. And doesn't get after me when I start smoking cigarettes at social events.
> 
> Actually, that's the long term plan. Short term, just someone who can carry on a decent conversation and make me laugh enough to want to bed him works for me.



I'll thumb wrestle ya' for the next dude that fits the bill


----------



## butch (Sep 7, 2007)

Wasn't there an SNL skit about a woman hosting a talk show called "I'm single and loving it?" I want to say it was on back when Jan Hooks and Nora Dunn were on SNL, but I can't swear to it. All I can think of is that Sally O'Malley character that Molly Shannon did-the one who was 50 and kicked her leg up in the air all the time.

Anyway, I want to be able to say "I'm single and loving it!" and mean it, but I can't. But at least most of the time I'm not sent into a black hole of despair thinking about being single, so that is something to be grateful for,  .


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2007)

Single. Dated a great Dimmer, didn't work out. Went on one date with a local FA, REALLY didn't work out. LOL. (If you're in the c-house, you know what I mean). 

So yes. Single. With a double-wide ass. LOL


----------



## fatmaster750 (Sep 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Yeah, I need someone who's bleeding the blood of the lower classes, for sure. However, I like wine. And lattes. I'm not giving that up for anyone.



is this forreal or forlored


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 8, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I'll thumb wrestle ya' for the next dude that fits the bill



We could probably sell tickets to that event and make a ton!! I can think of at least 4 FAs I know who would strongly consider giving their right arm to see 2 super-tall fatties wrestle in any way, shape, or form!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 8, 2007)

supersoup said:


> single soup.
> 
> boys scare me.


we're not that scary.

see, I'll bring cookies and prove it 

(still single, btw)


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2007)

YENTA SAYS:

Wagimawr and Jack Skellington.

and this time, she means it.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 9, 2007)

okay well totally not distracted anymore..lol

and feeling so pathetic i put myself on a yahoo personal ad...sigh..really life sucks sometimes


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 9, 2007)

You must spread Jes on a cracker before you can change her reputation again.


----------



## Ash (Sep 9, 2007)

Single.

And I'd like to say that if there are any spare cute, intelligent, left-leaning atheist/agnostic FA boys left after this crew is finished, I'll take one.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 9, 2007)

What about average, intelligent, left-leaning pagans? 

=Divals


----------



## elle camino (Sep 9, 2007)

after a brief...thing, which i put an end to before it got out of hand, i'm back in the single thread. 
whee.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 9, 2007)

It's nights like this one when I think...

I am a rockin' hot tamale.

I'm ultra-intelligent, fun to be around, gorgeous, loving, and adventurous in bed. 

So how come I'm home alone?

The guys that ask me out are either just not right for me, or total nutjobs. Is it really that hard to find someone I'm compatible with?

The answer, apparently, is yes. At least for now.


----------



## None (Sep 9, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Cause, seriously. How difficult is it to find a single attractive atheist FA who has a socialist/marxist streak?



Funnily enough, I am wearing a CCCP shirt right now.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 9, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's nights like this one when I think...
> 
> I am a rockin' hot tamale.
> 
> ...



This is exactly how I feel. I don't get it. Money is tight for me right now so I can't afford to pay for a babysitter and get out there. It's just really depressing..I need to snap out of it


----------



## Caine (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll be lucky to find a gal to my liking and myself to hers! I always find some prob or she does with me! I'm dooooooooooooomed!


----------



## supersoup (Sep 9, 2007)

ginny, at least you've been on dates!!

i'd have to turn one down if i was ever asked, because i can't even remember how to not make an ass of myself. oh, and the thought of kissing a guy?? terrifies me since it's been so long. turds i say.

<---eternally single.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 9, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Single.
> 
> And I'd like to say that if there are any spare cute, intelligent, left-leaning atheist/agnostic FA boys left after this crew is finished, I'll take one.



Et tu Ashley?

Damn! I was thinking of joining up the NYC Atheist chapter, see what I could mine over there.
or the Society for Ethical Culture. Unfortunately, I have very little time to spare to such ventures.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 9, 2007)

Divals said:


> What about average, intelligent, left-leaning pagans?
> 
> =Divals



Get off the witches cauldron and come on over!!!!!    


For the record, I have attended several pagan rituals, but not in a few years, but I am very familiar with these pagan traditions.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 9, 2007)

None said:


> Funnily enough, I am wearing a CCCP shirt right now.



Can I rip it off of you and share it will all of the other girls who want a piece of a boy like you?


It would be right thing to do, wouldn't it?!?   

Man, come to think of it. The guy that comes along better not be THAT good of a socialist and be a manslut! I would hate to share him with the rest of the girls.


Human greed WINS!!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 9, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Get off the witches cauldron and come on over!!!!!
> 
> 
> For the record, I have attended several pagan rituals, but not in a few years, but I am very familiar with these pagan traditions.



You're probably more familiar than I am. I'm not exactly 'practicing' 

=Divals


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 9, 2007)

Divals said:


> You're probably more familiar than I am. I'm not exactly 'practicing'
> 
> =Divals



How can I expect you to commit when you can't even commit to the oldest religion?!?!

Sigh

Call yourself a pagan...HA!


----------



## vermillion (Sep 9, 2007)

i am the most single person in the entire world....


23

never had a boyfriend


probably never will



and it's not that i am unattractive or something physical...
i think i am just....a bitch


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 9, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> How can I expect you to commit when you can't even commit to the oldest religion?!?!
> 
> Sigh
> 
> Call yourself a pagan...HA!





It's about what I believe, not what I do. I'm committed to it, I just don't do the rituals usually.

=Divals


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 9, 2007)

Its cool Divals.

I understand how that is.

I get mad at people who say that they are atheist or agnostic but they go to Christmas services because they've gone to them out of habit not because they necessarily believe in it.

That's just me though.


----------



## None (Sep 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Can I rip it off of you and share it will all of the other girls who want a piece of a boy like you?
> 
> 
> It would be right thing to do, wouldn't it?!?
> ...



I am a giving man, but I am also a loyal man, so just like Marxism I am full of contradictions. Also as a bonus, I have been an atheist for half my life (I am currently 20, so for you math fans).


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

None said:


> I am a giving man, but I am also a loyal man, so just like Marxism I am full of contradictions. Also as a bonus, I have been an atheist for half my life (I am currently 20, so for you math fans).



Not to step on Jes Yenta toes, but :

LADIES!!! Here he is!! Come on Cranky! Come on Ashley! Come on AFG!!

Let's thumb wrestle for him!!! 2 out of 3!!!!!  

PLACE YOUR BETS!!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I also have a very strong nihilistic streak in me...its so exhausting to be me.


----------



## None (Sep 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I forgot to mention that I also have a very strong nihilistic streak in me...its so exhausting to be me.



If only I was still living in Queens, I'd buy you a soda.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 10, 2007)

Goddesses require more than a soda, None. Especially ultra-goddesses like Ms. J.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Goddesses require more than a soda, None. Especially ultra-goddesses like Ms. J.



Yes, I shall require TWO straws!!!!!


----------



## None (Sep 10, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Goddesses require more than a soda, None. Especially ultra-goddesses like Ms. J.



Well to be fair, it would start at one and progress to two and hell, maybe even three.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh, my. You gentleman, you. 

When you've seen someone dressed as a goddess with an entire planet of people presenting her with offerings, it's hard to see soda as adequate. Sorry, Ms. J.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, my. You gentleman, you.
> 
> When you've seen someone dressed as a goddess with an entire planet of people presenting her with offerings, it's hard to see soda as adequate. Sorry, Ms. J.



Meh! He's 20, he can start with a soda.

but in my skilled hands, my pedagogical skills will teach him the path to true goddess worship..and then y'all can have at him


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 10, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Single.
> 
> And I'd like to say that if there are any spare cute, intelligent, left-leaning atheist/agnostic FA boys left after this crew is finished, I'll take one.



How about... single, cute, intelligent, left-leaning and Jewish but not terribly practicing and very tolerant of any belief or lack thereof? Maybe?


----------



## Keb (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll have one of the cute, intelligent, gently-right-leaning Christian FA boys, please. Leaves more of the others for you girls


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 10, 2007)

Pick-turs, single boys.....pictures, please~! Y'all get a nice ogley eyeful of us gals either on our avatars, profiles, or picture threads, and yet, and yet....we never get to ogle back. What gives? Just let us put a face to the name, pleaseandthankyou! 

So hot damn, within the space of one page, Ms. J's juggling two young cute-tays & Ashley's got an offer....sweet....this thread is going to dry up faster than an open bag of sliced bread!


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Not to step on Jes Yenta toes, but :
> 
> LADIES!!! Here he is!! Come on Cranky! Come on Ashley! Come on AFG!!
> 
> ...


YENTA SAYS NO.

He's 20. 

While I see the appeal of a 20 year old, we are trying to hook people up for quality dating, not to make you tired in bed. Or should i say: not ONLY to do that.

I will, however, reconsider if now-available ElleCamino reconsiders what is a match with potential. Assuming she and Blackbean can work out their vinyl situation.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> YENTA SAYS NO.



OY GEVALT! :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> So hot damn, within the space of one page, Ms. J's juggling two young cute-tays



Yeah, but they just want to work out their "koo-koo-kachoo-Mrs. Robinson's", yaknowwhatI'msayin'?  
-NOT THAT THERE IS ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT-  

Me? I'm in the "How do you feel about moving to a sustainable farm?" end of things:batting: 

<~  like an organic cucumber


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 10, 2007)

Pokes head in**, hello everyone! Can I watch the thumb fight?

I brought snacks for the event too!


maybe after the fight we could go out to the movies or for a nice walk on the beach?

anyone up for it? 


<-- single


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Yeah, but they just want to work out their "koo-koo-kachoo-Mrs. Robinson's", yaknowwhatI'msayin'?
> -NOT THAT THERE IS ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT-
> 
> Me? I'm in the "How do you feel about moving to a sustainable farm?" end of things:batting:
> ...



You'll have to go find the HELP ME HOOKIE UP FOR NOOKIE UP Yenta. She is not I. I am not she.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> You'll have to go find the HELP ME HOOKIE UP FOR NOOKIE UP Yenta. She is not I. I am not she.



Perhaps that belongs on another thread. The 2007 Hook Up Hopefulls?

I've only been offered a soda pop, that is as innocent as it gets.

Now, if someone suggested "a cup of coffee", that normally implies sex; right?
(where are my Eddie Izzard fans?!?!?!?)


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Perhaps that belongs on another thread. The 2007 Hook Up Hopefulls?
> 
> I've only been offered a soda pop, that is as innocent as it gets.
> 
> ...



How about if I offered breakfast ? 

Eddie Izzard ?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

that would imply you're a feeder     


and Eddie Izzard is the funniest man ever.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 10, 2007)

Haha , maybe, maybe not, Never had anyone before so I can't say but, I'd love just to go out and have breakfast with one  then after we can go toa comedy club!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Haha , maybe, maybe not, Never had anyone before so I can't say but, I'd love just to go out and have breakfast with one  then after we can go toa comedy club!



Come on girls!!! He's single and he makes date plans!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> YENTA SAYS NO.
> 
> He's 20.



Just to get on this one Jes, isn't that a bit ageist?


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 10, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Pick-turs, single boys.....pictures, please~! Y'all get a nice ogley eyeful of us gals either on our avatars, profiles, or picture threads, and yet, and yet....we never get to ogle back. What gives? Just let us put a face to the name, pleaseandthankyou!



Oh gawd, fine. 

I know you weren't talking to me, but I just realized I didn't have one, so there it is. Rejoice and frolic!

=Divals


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2007)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Eddie Izzard ?



Dude! Worst.answer.ever.

Not the way to attract a quality lady named Janey.

This is why Yenta said what she did. Yenta don't lie.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Just to get on this one Jes, isn't that a bit ageist?


well, if you want a date explaining who eddie izzard is, then you go right ahead. I'm trying to make matches I believe in. It was I who put Wayne and Sandie together, lest you forget.

'Course, I only did that because they already had the same last name, but still!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> Dude! Worst.answer.ever.
> 
> Not the way to attract a quality lady named Janey.
> 
> This is why Yenta said what she did. Yenta don't lie.



Watch someone name drop Andre Malraux, Sartre, and Raymond Arons and I'll hand them my knickers on the spot.


That being said, I am loving the fact that I am learning more about my fellow single chicas. Ashley, Cranky , AFG and I should go out for high tea one day.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Watch someone name drop Andre Malraux, Sartre, and Raymond Arons and I'll hand them my knickers on the spot.
> 
> 
> That being said, I am loving the fact that I am learning more about my fellow single chicas. Ashley, Cranky , AFG and I should go out for high tea one day.



I referenced Proust today, but I don't remember your panties flying off and hitting me in the face...


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

cause I'm not wearing any.


I haven't done laundry in a while.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> cause I'm not wearing any.
> 
> 
> I haven't done laundry in a while.



ahahaha. I wasn't even thinking IGirls! Truly. I was mocking someone who doesn't have a tv. That's how I roll.

Anyway, I have a possible match in the works...rather, a go-see, as they say in the fashion biz, but i haven't gotten word back yet, and so, we wait.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> and Eddie Izzard is the funniest man ever.




Yes, yes he is.

Also: Sexy as Fuck.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, he is mucho sexy.

He can borrow my high heels any day.


----------



## ripley (Sep 10, 2007)

Still single, in case y'all've been wondering.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 11, 2007)

wait wait wait - me and blackbean have a 'vinyl situation'?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> YENTA SAYS:
> 
> Wagimawr and Jack Skellington.
> 
> and this time, she means it.



I don't date nerds.


----------



## Caine (Sep 11, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Pick-turs, single boys.....pictures, please~! Y'all get a nice ogley eyeful of us gals either on our avatars, profiles, or picture threads, and yet, and yet....we never get to ogle back. What gives? Just let us put a face to the name, pleaseandthankyou!
> 
> So hot damn, within the space of one page, Ms. J's juggling two young cute-tays & Ashley's got an offer....sweet....this thread is going to dry up faster than an open bag of sliced bread!




Well, heres a pic as requested not sure how good it is... Plus still single, hoping, waiting...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 11, 2007)

You're better looking than that in person, but nice! in a towel.


Here's me you and uhhh Rachel I forgot her dims name.
(Horrible pic of me btw, I'll probably remove it later)


*edit in regards to the thread*

I think I'd be better off if I was a lesbian. ._.


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 11, 2007)

Yay, piccys! Good job, Caine!


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> wait wait wait - me and blackbean have a 'vinyl situation'?



i'm quite sure you would. but where there's a will there's a way, elle. I know you 2 can find a way to overcome it!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 11, 2007)

Who else is trying to look under the towel?..lmao


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 11, 2007)

Caine said:


> Well, heres a pic as requested not sure how good it is... Plus still single, hoping, waiting...




Well...we are in the same area...but you are soooooooooooooo so young. I need to look around at my younger friends and see if I can match you up.


----------



## Caine (Sep 11, 2007)

sounds wawesome ladies and than you, and no peaking under the towel jsut yet, thats for another occasion


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 11, 2007)

Caine said:


> sounds wawesome ladies and than you, and no peaking under the towel jsut yet, thats for another occasion



What occasion?

Christmas??


What if you are atheist??


<~ no patience whatsoever


----------



## Caine (Sep 11, 2007)

Jewsish, and its for a more PRIVATE occasion


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 11, 2007)

Eh. I was just goading you on for the sake of the gals.


(Oh how I suffer for my sisters in adiposity)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 11, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Eh. I was just goading you on for the sake of the gals.
> 
> 
> (Oh how I suffer for my sisters in adiposity)



You're like our patron saint, praying for us with tears welling in your eyes.

Ha ha, atheist joke.


----------



## Caine (Sep 11, 2007)

uh huh, you jsut wanna see my towel off already too, well guess what, NO! My towel!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 11, 2007)

Can I change my desire to that of a left leaning movement oriented ex-person of faith with continued longings to understand it? Is that too specific?

I need a bigger apartment for all my cats.


----------



## Caine (Sep 11, 2007)

ROFL!!! I have no clue, but I feel for the need of mor espace AFG!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 11, 2007)

Caine said:


> uh huh, you jsut wanna see my towel off already too, well guess what, NO! My towel!



Fine, keep your towel, I am sure that its more soothing and welcoming than fatty girl softness waiting to envelop you.

Go on, looks like a lovely towel....


See if I care...


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 11, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> You're like our patron saint, praying for us with tears welling in your eyes.
> 
> Ha ha, atheist joke.



I look at pictures of Blaise Pascal and experience rapture.


----------



## Caine (Sep 11, 2007)

HEY!!! I like my towel but until I find me a girl, well, one close and I can get on with? it stays on so there!


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 11, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Can I change my desire to that of a left leaning movement oriented ex-person of faith with continued longings to understand it? Is that too specific?




Well..its not if you want to date..........me.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm single.... and totally hating it. I see couples holding hands and stuff like that on the streets anf I get jealous... I WANT A GIRLFRIEND!!! lol


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 16, 2007)

/man hating


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok how about this: I have a task for y'all.

Find me a sweet man that wants to stay in on Sunday and cuddle/play around with me all morning. A guy that's a huge nerd just like me. A guy that pays attention to me and only me and thinks I'm beautiful, despite my protests to the contrary. Find me a guy who loves me enough to lie to me (no honey you're the best looking woman in the room!) Someone who doesn't care how silly I am or the fact that I change my hair a lot (sometimes). Someone who will SPOIL me because I'm his princess. Someone who religion doesn't matter to. A patient man.

Please? I'll love you forever if you find him for me, cuz I'm sick of looking.

P.S. Make sure he'll love me forever and ever before you give him to me. Thanks


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 17, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> P.S. Make sure he'll love me forever and ever before you give him to me. Thanks



Ok..thats JUST a LITTLE creepy sounding.....but I think I get your meaning...


----------



## Gigantor (Sep 17, 2007)

18, College Student... life is overly complicated, so I'm single. I'm 6'2 and about 180lbs (probably a little under) have a very geeky personality, but you wouldnt pick me out of a crowd and say "Oh my, he's the nerd."


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 17, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Ok..thats JUST a LITTLE creepy sounding.....but I think I get your meaning...



:huh: 

 

I'm just tired of guys who love me for six months/a year and then leave me for bullshit reasons, Arrveee.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 17, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just tired of guys who love me for six months/a year and then leave me for bullshit reasons, Arrveee.




but darlin..you pays yer money and you takes yer chances...

Loving someone is no promise of forever...I loved my first fiance ...he died three months before our wedding..

I loved my second fiance as well..and we where together for many years....and the fact that that relationship failed does not negate the years we had together..

I understand that if a relationship dies in a year or less its frustrating.....but I am guessing that the reasons that they die arent bullshite..

Think about it...would you want to BE with someone who doesn't want be with you? Cant be with you or is simply not into you enough? ..Be grateful that they are leaving NOW, and quickly..and before you marry them and have children with them....etc...etc..

You look about 18, but I am assuming you are a bit older.......I dont mean to talk down to you..but consider the idea that when it comes to relationships..forever is a really..really long time....if things aint perfect.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 17, 2007)

Gigantor said:


> 18, College Student... life is overly complicated, so I'm single. I'm 6'2 and about 180lbs (probably a little under) have a very geeky personality, but you wouldnt pick me out of a crowd and say "Oh my, he's the nerd."




Welcome welcome welcome.....


----------



## Gigantor (Sep 17, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Welcome welcome welcome.....



Thank you :-D


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey now! I'm 24


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 18, 2007)

s.i.n.g.l.e.

in love with someone who's not in love with me  

sometimes pretty
tired of being alone

wicked hair, good smile...so, what's the problem?



stupid single life


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 18, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Hey now! I'm 24



Take that as a massive compliment!


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2007)

Gigantor said:


> but you wouldnt pick me out of a crowd and say "Oh my, he's the nerd."



I actually think that's going to hurt you, here. 



Surly, I'm thinking...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey, there is nothing wrong with being a Nerd, I am and always have been a female Nerd. 

I may still be single and it might be because I am a nerd, but I can truthfully say, I am very good at my Nerdiness!


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Hey, there is nothing wrong with being a Nerd, I am and always have been a female Nerd.
> 
> I may still be single and it might be because I am a nerd, but I can truthfully say, I am very good at my Nerdiness!



there's a guy in chat that i think i want to match you to, rose. And ... I'm not sure the age is right, but I see some potential.


----------



## Gigantor (Sep 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> I actually think that's going to hurt you, here.
> 
> 
> 
> Surly, I'm thinking...


I know!!! But, yeah, I try to make it as obvious as possible :-D


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm into fat and single, but am fairly skinny myself. Currently a 19 year old (Almost 20, woo?) college student.


----------



## Knyghtmare (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep, Im pretty sure im single too. :doh:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 24, 2007)

** Done looking. Thanks to Yenta and all that applied**


----------



## Tracy (Sep 25, 2007)

Single and looking but enjoying the single side of life.


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 29, 2007)

So yeah, I'm single, 24, male, and living in northern PA. Can't wait for winter! I'm pretty much single by choice. I have a whole big independence/self-reliance kind of thing going on. That and grad school is a life and time sucking ordeal, heh. But anyway, I'm always up for meeting new people. Cheers!


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome, fellow Pennsylvanian!

=Divals


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, of course I'm single... I'm only 18, for peete's sake... lol

But trying to find a girl down here in Northern Louisiana who isn't conceited is EXTREMELY hard...


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 29, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> ** Done looking. Thanks to Yenta and all that applied**



Details, woman, Details!!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 1, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Details, woman, Details!!!!



I will just give you "La Gioconda", and smile enigmatically. 

View attachment MonaLisa.jpg


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Oct 1, 2007)

You are such a tease...

Speaking of which, since you no longer need your spot in the singles line, can I have it? I am recently decoupled.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 3, 2007)

Any man that comes along to Eclectic Girl would be blessed with the softest hugs imaginable.


----------



## PhilQ (Oct 7, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Well, crud, gals. I'm in the same boat(ish). I want me a lefty-leaning agnostic/atheist FA, too. Who also drinks wine or doesn't mind if I do. And doesn't get after me when I start smoking cigarettes at social events.
> 
> Actually, that's the long term plan. Short term, just someone who can carry on a decent conversation and make me laugh enough to want to bed him works for me.



Couldn't resist  

View attachment MeLeninposter.jpg


----------



## Ash (Oct 7, 2007)

PhilQ said:


> Couldn't resist



Sold!


^hot boy.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 7, 2007)

As thread maker, gotta say that I'm still single. Mostly a good thing, and not in any rush or under any illusions that being un-single would change my life if I can't be whole on my own. Having said that, feelin' the tug to be understood by someone, and that's wonderful open-wide-to-the-world feeling.



-AFG, who like a stereotypical single nerd, will spend the evening on a Bukowski reader and a Henry Miller novel, sipping wine and dreaming of grand adventures.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 7, 2007)

PhilQ said:


> Couldn't resist



Holy crap, I missed this! Hmmm, not into Soviet Communism and the ole Hammer and Sickle, but if I can talk you down to democratic socialism or populism, I'll let you buy me dinner.*


*I'm a post-feminist, and that's okay with me.


----------



## PhilQ (Oct 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Holy crap, I missed this! Hmmm, not into Soviet Communism and the ole Hammer and Sickle, but if I can talk you down to democratic socialism or populism, I'll let you buy me dinner.*
> 
> *I'm a post-feminist, and that's okay with me.



(Look over his shoulder for microphones) Not really a communist here  I'm much closer to left-center that what the poster might indicate. I have, however, a fascination for totalitarian regime and the propaganda paraphenalia that goes with it.


----------



## Gkisses (Oct 8, 2007)

single here ... I never run into michigan guys around here.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 8, 2007)

PhilQ said:


> Couldn't resist



Hey, you look mighty familiar...have we met somewhere before?


----------



## Jes (Oct 8, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Hey, you look mighty familiar...have we met somewhere before?



did you meet him the same place i met him? in my bed?


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 8, 2007)

Jes said:


> did you meet him the same place i met him? in my bed?



Is that where it was? I wondered why it was crowded.


----------



## Jes (Oct 8, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Is that where it was? I wondered why it was crowded.



Well, they don't call me Revolving Door Jes for nothing!


ok, they don't call me that at all.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> As thread maker, gotta say that I'm still single.



Why don't you take up with me ? Then you'd be known as 'Tiff, top totty to Tory toff'.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

Xenophon said:


> Why don't you take up with me ? Then you'd be known as 'Tiff, top totty to Tory toff'.



While you're probably just crazy enough for me, I don't think your lady friend would like that! Or would she?  

(Welcome back, btw, I hadn't noticed you yet!)


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> While you're probably just crazy enough for me, I don't think your lady friend would like that! Or would she?



Indeed she wouldn't. I'm also an upper-middle class libertarian rather than an aristocratic conservative, but ignoring certain realities allowed me to make that wretched pun.  



> (Welcome back, btw, I hadn't noticed you yet!)



Thanks, AFG, nice to be back. I thought it would be rather presumptuous to start a whole new thread to herald my return.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 8, 2007)

Newly single here and not exactly enjoying it. I really miss the hugs and my big fat belly is missing all the rubs and kisses.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 8, 2007)

Xenophon said:


> Why don't you take up with me ? Then you'd be known as 'Tiff, top totty to Tory toff'.



Now THAT's a mouth full LOL


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 8, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Newly single here and not exactly enjoying it. I really miss the hugs and my big fat belly is missing all the rubs and kisses.



here i go...relapsing. being single isn't all fun.


----------



## Ash (Oct 8, 2007)

Single. 

Still.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> here i go...relapsing. being single isn't all fun.



Come to Detroit, being single will be like that ride at the amusement park you never want to get off.

What?

Yep, no game. It's quite sad.


----------



## Jes (Oct 8, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Newly single here and not exactly enjoying it. I really miss the hugs and my big fat belly is missing all the rubs and kisses.



how do you feel about the fat ladies, Dub? The operative word here is fat, not ladies.


----------



## Gkisses (Oct 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Come to Detroit, being single will be like that ride at the amusement park you never want to get off.
> 
> What?
> 
> Yep, no game. It's quite sad.



Isnt that the truth


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 9, 2007)

Gkisses said:


> Isnt that the truth



Hey, a Detroit girl! Welcome!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> how do you feel about the fat ladies, Dub? The operative word here is fat, not ladies.




Hi Jes,

Once upon a time I would not have dated a fat person because I was/am fat but now I really like a nice fat women to hug and touch. My ex is an FFA and taught me so much over the last year and really gave me an appreciation for the larger ladies but more importantly for myself and I will always cherish her for that. :eat2:


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Hi Jes,
> 
> Once upon a time I would not have dated a fat person because I was/am fat but now I really like a nice fat women to hug and touch. My ex is an FFA and taught me so much over the last year and really gave me an appreciation for the larger ladies but more importantly for myself and I will always cherish her for that. :eat2:


so that's a yes, then?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 9, 2007)

Jes, It's a hell YES with cherries and cream :smitten:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 10, 2007)

Why can't I find a nice girl here?! I'm attractive! And nice! I'm totally what the ladies want!!! GAHHHHHHHH!!!

Okay, just had to vent...


----------



## Gkisses (Oct 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hey, a Detroit girl! Welcome!



Thanx... Im still trying to find my way around here...


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 10, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Why can't I find a nice girl here?! I'm attractive! And nice! I'm totally what the ladies want!!! GAHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Okay, just had to vent...



I would make a YouTube video that has you lipsynching to "Do You Think I'm Sexy" and let the BBW's fall where they may.

If I had a video camera and my druthers (and more importantly, what is a druther!?) I'd do the same but with "I Know What Boys Want" by The Waitresses.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Why can't I find a nice girl here?! I'm attractive! And nice! I'm totally what the ladies want!!! GAHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Okay, just had to vent...



yes, the 2 months you've been around has been an eterrrrrrrrrnity... 

wait 'til you've been here forever like the rest of us saps.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> yes, the 2 months you've been around has been an eterrrrrrrrrnity...
> 
> wait 'til you've been here forever like the rest of us saps.




I've always thought of myself as more of a sirop, not a sap.

then again, I've only been here a year.


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I've always thought of myself as more of a sirop, not a sap.
> 
> then again, I've only been here a year.



Je suis absolument daccord Obstreperous. Ensemble nous pouvons être sirops: cest un adjectif plus européen et moins faible que _sap_.

(Im guessing youre French or something because of your closing quotation and the reference to _sirop_).

I think I have an equal dose of sap and sirop in my singleness.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> then again, I've only been here a year.



Young 'un. 

=Divals


----------



## supersoup (Oct 10, 2007)

single, until the end of time.

in other 'singles' news...i talked to my four year old godson on the phone yesterday. 

me: how's school brandon? do you still love it?
brandon: yeah my manda, i have three girlfriends now!!!
me: THREE girlfriends huh? wow!
brandon: don't you know my manda? i'm cute!!

oy. so true, so true...


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> I think I have an equal dose of sap and sirop in my singleness.



really? is singleness another word for loins, now??


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> really? is singleness another word for loins, now??



You know Jes, I never quite know what to make of your messages. They confuse me completely. I always sit here staring at the screen wondering if it's me that doesn't understand the screamingly obvious, or whether, coming from opposite sides of the Atlantic, we are indeed two peoples divided by a common language.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 10, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Je suis absolument daccord Obstreperous. Ensemble nous pouvons être sirops: cest un adjectif plus européen et moins faible que _sap_.
> 
> (Im guessing youre French or something because of your closing quotation and the reference to _sirop_).
> 
> I think I have an equal dose of sap and sirop in my singleness.



I'm a Texan! I'm quite the Francophile, actually. You should have seen me devour a huge wedge of triple cream brie yesterday.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 10, 2007)

Divals said:


> Young 'un.
> 
> =Divals



I'm permanently 28, no matter what anyone else says!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 10, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> You know Jes, I never quite know what to make of your messages. They confuse me completely. I always sit here staring at the screen wondering if it's me that doesn't understand the screamingly obvious, or whether, coming from opposite sides of the Atlantic, we are indeed two peoples divided by a common language.



Bafta, dahrlink, Jes speaks in Yoda terms. A very horny Yoda.

Roll with it.  :kiss2:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 10, 2007)

I can only seem to land girls who want pretend relationships. :doh:


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 10, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I can only seem to land girls who want pretend relationships. :doh:



Come here, little boy.............I'm a friend of your mother.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Bafta, dahrlink, Jes speaks in Yoda terms. A very horny Yoda.
> 
> Roll with it.  :kiss2:


hahahah, J.

"Try not, do [me]"

I ever tell y'all how I got a Yoda Magic 8 ball, once, and there were answers that'd roll up, like the regular 8 ball, but then some were effed up? You had no, and yes, and maybe, but then one was; TRY NOT, DO.

Well now...how is that one supposed to work.

'Yoda, is xyz going to ask me to Prom?'

'Try not, do.'

'What the hell, Yoda?'

Bafta, my dear, I hate to be the one to tell you this, but you don't make any sense either. And, like a true mystic, Yenta conjures the spirits and they tell her what to say, and to whom. 

And what the spirits were saying to you was: you have sap and sirop in your loins. That is all, Bafta. That is all. Ah, the the mists of my crystal ball are clearing. This reading is over.


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I'm permanently 28, no matter what anyone else says!!!



Ms. J, you're a delight to a man's eyes. You could state your age
as "the XXth anniversary of my 29th", after your 30th.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 10, 2007)

Imfree! You rascally flirt, you!!

I am forever young. I still have all of my original baby fat.    

My fat keeps me supple


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 10, 2007)

You know Jes, when you talked about sap and sirop and loins, I just thought of nads.














The sugary bikini wax.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> You know Jes, when you talked about sap and sirop and loins, I just thought of nads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





how sad is it that i ONLY thought of the wax? and not the neuticles?**



**http://www.neuticles.com/index1.html
and yes, they're real


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Imfree! You rascally flirt, you!!
> 
> I am forever young. I still have all of my original baby fat.
> 
> My fat keeps me supple



My fat keeps me youthful and robust looking, even at 52, so you're right, and in good company. I've always known that becoming old is unavoidable, but growing up is only optional.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 10, 2007)

This is also a 52 year old man.


There are many ways to remain looking young.......clean living and golf does it for this guy. 

View attachment David_and_Jhone.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> This is also a 52 year old man.
> 
> 
> There are many ways to remain looking young.......clean living and golf does it for this guy.



WOW!!!, Y'all are one fine-looking couple!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 10, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> This is also a 52 year old man.
> 
> 
> There are many ways to remain looking young.......clean living and golf does it for this guy.




Niiiiiiiiiice.

That is one big ol' hunk of spunk right there.

Mahzeltov.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Niiiiiiiiiice.
> 
> That is one big ol' hunk of spunk right there.
> 
> Mahzeltov.




Weird part?...thats a BAD picture of him.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 10, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> This is also a 52 year old man.
> 
> 
> There are many ways to remain looking young.......clean living and golf does it for this guy.



RV, you are so beautiful that I just want to cry when I look at you. Kinda like: 

_"O hello George, I'm gonnuh hug you and squeeze you and pet you and hug you and hug you and...uhoh...George don't move no more..."_


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 10, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> RV, you are so beautiful that I just want to cry when I look at you. Kinda like:
> 
> _"O hello George, I'm gonnuh hug you and squeeze you and pet you and hug you and hug you and...uhoh...George don't move no more..."_




Steinbeck (and Chuck Jones) aside....that was one of the sweetest things I have read in..well....forever.

Thank you love.........Thank you more than I can say here.

(smooch)


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> yes, the 2 months you've been around has been an eterrrrrrrrrnity...
> 
> wait 'til you've been here forever like the rest of us saps.



Oh not on here! Although, that would be nice... 

I really meant here in Louisiana...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 10, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Steinbeck (and Chuck Jones) aside....that was one of the sweetest things I have read in..well....forever.
> 
> Thank you love.........Thank you more than I can say here.
> 
> (smooch)



Steinbeck? Moi? I'm a bit more lowbrow than that. I'm quoting a Looney Tunes cartoon character


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 10, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Steinbeck? Moi? I'm a bit more lowbrow than that. I'm quoting a Looney Tunes cartoon character



Hence the Chuck Jones reference?

XO


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 10, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Hence the Chuck Jones reference?
> 
> XO



Sigh. I'm hopeless, aren't I? :doh: 

So ... who is the hottie you're with? Inquiring minds & all that ...


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 10, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sigh. I'm hopeless, aren't I? :doh:
> 
> So ... who is the hottie you're with? Inquiring minds & all that ...




Moving this to PM....


----------



## ashy1 (Oct 11, 2007)

100% Single and hating it!


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 11, 2007)

I used to be miserable being single, but I finally realized it's not all that bad.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 11, 2007)

ashy1 said:


> 100% Single and hating it!



Well, at least you have that very impressive cleavage to keep you warm .


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 11, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> I used to be miserable being single, but I finally realized it's not all that bad.



Jake,
I am absolutely appalled that you are still single. I mean, its one thing being all hot and that, but its that you are so super awesome and nice too!!!, :smitten: who wouldn't want you?!?! 

But if you are happy being single....:huh: 

Not to step on Yenta Jes's toes ('cause I would be stepping over all of the other people she in bed with, Cranky, Phil, and assorted communist sympathizers ) but I would have to say:

Ladies, Jake is quite the catch!!


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 11, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Ladies, Jake is quite the catch!!



Good Lord.........Jake is beautiful.


----------



## ashy1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah they are alright...until I have to go bra shopping! But that's another thread.



TraciJo67 said:


> Well, at least you have that very impressive cleavage to keep you warm .


----------



## Dibaby35 (Oct 11, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Good Lord.........Jake is beautiful.



I second that..wow eyes to die for..


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 11, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Jake,
> I am absolutely appalled that you are still single. I mean, its one thing being all hot and that, but its that you are so super awesome and nice too!!!, :smitten: who wouldn't want you?!?!
> 
> But if you are happy being single....:huh:
> ...



I dont even know how to respond to that Janie. Thanks for turning my cheeks a permanent shade of red, haha! Its not that I am happy being single, I just have become a little more patient. Hope everything is going well up in NYC!


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 11, 2007)

Much thanks to RedVelvet and Dibaby35. The smile on my face should last well through the weekend now.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 11, 2007)

Just doing my part to help out anyway I can Jake!

Patience, eh?

Yeah, I got that advice too, from our own Ned Sonntag as a matter of fact.

Me? Let's just say I am making the most out the lemonade of life. Its bitter but still refreshing at the same time.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 11, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> This is also a 52 year old man.
> 
> 
> There are many ways to remain looking young.......clean living and golf does it for this guy.



Aw..just seeing this...you are like a lil flame haired lichen...and...yeah..tell me who this is..and why does he look familiar...not that you would know why he looks familiar to me..but...just thought I would sat that.....


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 11, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Aw..just seeing this...you are like a lil flame haired lichen...and...yeah..tell me who this is..and why does he look familiar...not that you would know why he looks familiar to me..but...just thought I would sat that.....



Thats my ...for the time being given recent developments...ex-fiance........and in person he looks like Alec Baldwin....enough for people to double take often...but thats a bad picture of him.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 11, 2007)

good picture of David.....found one....sorry for the derailing...

back to singleness 

View attachment Davidteeny.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Oct 11, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Thats my ...for the time being given recent developments...ex-fiance........and in person he looks like Alec Baldwin....enough for people to double take often...but thats a bad picture of him.



Ah..ok...thought so....and..he is just really pleasant looking...hmmmmm.....yes..yes...indeed...


----------



## Rowan (Oct 11, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Jake,
> I am absolutely appalled that you are still single. I mean, its one thing being all hot and that, but its that you are so super awesome and nice too!!!, :smitten: who wouldn't want you?!?!
> 
> But if you are happy being single....:huh:
> ...



I just pulled up his profile and all i can say is HELL YEAH HE IS!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2007)

Rowan said:


> I just pulled up his profile and all i can say is HELL YEAH HE IS!



I saw his arse on the weight board....... enough said :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I saw his arse on the weight board....... enough said :smitten: :wubu:




it is a PERFECT bum.... confess this freely.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 13, 2007)

He is gorgeous. He even got me to agree to go to dinner with him once... never took me up on it, though. 

I agree - the eyes are just stunning.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 13, 2007)

So very utterly single. Still.


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 13, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> He is gorgeous. He even got me to agree to go to dinner with him once... never took me up on it, though.
> 
> I agree - the eyes are just stunning.



Yeah that was not one of my better moments. I can honestly say my loss Ginny. :doh: Hope you are doing well!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 13, 2007)

You're a good guy, Jake. I'm just joshin' with ya.  I'm doing great - graduating college, starting a new job and being single again have been fun so far!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2007)

Does this mean he will show us more arse pics soon? :smitten:


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, I guess I can join this organization now.


[/secretly hopes no one remembers that I already did the "Kraft Singles" angle in this VERY THREAD already]


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 23, 2007)

Ohhh....we're an organization? Do I get an outfit?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 23, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Ohhh....we're an organization? Do I get an outfit?




Maybe clothing should be optional :blink:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 24, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Maybe clothing should be optional :blink:



I vote for that option. Lord knows I love being nekkid.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm very fat and VERY single. Come on Dallas boys, holla!...hehe:wubu:


----------



## elle camino (Oct 25, 2007)

so for just about 2 weeks there i was pretty sure i was out of this thread for good. 
then we actually met in person and apparently he did not expect me to be as 'seriously fat' as i am. even though we met on a personals site with 'BBW' right there in the fucking url. soooo.

sup singles thread.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> so for just about 2 weeks there i was pretty sure i was out of this thread for good.
> then we actually met in person and apparently he did not expect me to be as 'seriously fat' as i am. even though we met on a personals site with 'BBW' right there in the fucking url. soooo.
> 
> sup singles thread.



as "seriously big of a prick" as he was?

Asshole.

also, if you want to shoot him with a dart or something and send him eastward, i can stomp on his face for you. <3


----------



## Foolish Fool (Oct 25, 2007)

charlie here.
i'm quite single, and quite sick of it.
my heart is lonely. and fragile. it needs to be held gently and taken care of.

no, i'm not trying to be cute, or coy. i'm actually quite depressed.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> so for just about 2 weeks there i was pretty sure i was out of this thread for good.
> then we actually met in person and apparently he did not expect me to be as 'seriously fat' as i am. even though we met on a personals site with 'BBW' right there in the fucking url. soooo.
> 
> sup singles thread.



i swear. you and i could be sisters in encountering-asswipes-hood.

fucksticks.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 25, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Asshole.



i know.

but i'm just so unbelievably tired of that being the summation of every single dating experience i've ever had.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i know.
> 
> but i'm just so unbelievably tired of that being the summation of every single dating experience i've ever had.



If you can get one of those tranquilizer dart thingies and zap him with it, stick him in a Fedex box and send him east. I'll stomp on his face really really hard.

<3


----------



## elle camino (Oct 25, 2007)

<3................


----------



## Rowan (Oct 25, 2007)

Im still pathetically single. Cant seem to find a single man that i find interesting interested in me. Dont even have my ex to talk to anymore as he pretty much just ignores me now. 

Oh..and im really freakin sick of seeing all this love and marriage crap on tv...just depresses me more


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> so for just about 2 weeks there i was pretty sure i was out of this thread for good.
> then we actually met in person and apparently he did not expect me to be as 'seriously fat' as i am. even though we met on a personals site with 'BBW' right there in the fucking url. soooo.
> 
> sup singles thread.



I don't get it....

You are, far and away....one of the cutest chicks I have ever SEEN....period.

Adorable.

ADORABLE
with brains!..and funny!..and sex appeal!!

Oh my god you are wonderful!

I dont understand the miserable dating life thing....

GoddAMN I hate people!


Did HE say "seriously fat" to you?....?..Man...I am UBER upfront with the body stuff....weight, height..exact measurements sometimes..hahahaha.......how the fuck could he be surprized?...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 25, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I don't get it....
> 
> You are, far and away....one of the cutest chicks I have ever SEEN....period.
> 
> ...



It's not that I'm surprised by some guys' general dickheadedness, I'm not. It's just that....I mean....it's Elle Camino he's getting to go out with. You would think he'd be all like "FUCK YEAH. I'm out with this kickass chick. Yay me."


----------



## Dravenhawk (Oct 25, 2007)

Single

Recently divorced and not too sure about this alone thing. Would like to meet a Libra or Sagitarius, or perhaps another Aquarius. I will keep dreaming the dream and one day I just might discover that BBW who is right for me. My biggest fear is I will go to my grave without having known true love. Perhaps southern California has just one bbw who isn't ashamed to be big. I get so tired of meeting skinny chicks wearing a fat suit. Abandon your Atkins diets and embrace your bigness in the arms of love. 

Dravenhawk


----------



## elle camino (Oct 25, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Did HE say "seriously fat" to you?....?..Man...I am UBER upfront with the body stuff....weight, height..exact measurements sometimes..hahahaha.......how the fuck could he be surprized?...


that's pretty much my question exactly. 
it went like this:
met on the website, then talked on myspace for about a week. then he called me, and we commenced talking on the phone (for like 2 hours every night) for another two(ish) weeks. 
got along fanTAStically. seriously. SO much in common, same senses of humor, all that. 
and the SECOND we decided (about a week into the phone part) to actually meet up, i had the 'ok so, you know i'm actually fat, right? i mean i'm not sure what everyone else means when they say they like fat chicks (or 'big girls', like he said - bad sign #1 i guess), but i am honest-to-god fat' conversation with him.
which went awkwardly, as it always does. always. there's seriously NO way to get all the information out there (i didn't go as far as measurements, but cripes maybe i should have), without eventually sounding really insecure and weird about it. 
but, we had the conversation, and he swore up and down he was fine with it, he'd dated fat chicks before, it was all good. 
so then we meet for dinner last night, and all night he barely even looks at me. looks at his food, looks at other people, looks at his watch. i think he actually laid eyes squarely on me no more than like three times the whole night. and he barely said a word at all, which was so weird since we talked like ENDLESSLY on the phone. but still i kinda figured the whole thing could be chalked up to him being really nervous. 
so i go home, sit around doing homework for about 20 minutes, and he calls me. which i wasn't really expecting, but i figured maybe he just wanted to apologize for being so weird. 
so i pick up, and he goes 'oh shit, i was hoping i'd just get your voicemail.'
nice, right?
proceeds to tell me that he feels shitty, but he really wasn't expecting me to look the way i did, and there's no way he can keep 'leading me on' when he's not attracted to me at all. i ask if it's because of the fat thing, and he hesitates for a few seconds before going 'yeah, i guess i just didn't really believe you when you said you were seriously fat. i thought you were being self-deprecating, you know.'

yeah.
so.


whee.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> that's pretty much my question exactly.
> it went like this:
> met on the website, then talked on myspace for about a week. then he called me, and we commenced talking on the phone (for like 2 hours every night) for another two(ish) weeks.
> got along fanTAStically. seriously. SO much in common, same senses of humor, all that.
> ...



Does Ms. J have to smack a bitch? I can't believe that guy!

Oh Elle, I honestly know what that date is like. You have my utmost sympathy.
I'll take you out for a drink next time you are out in NYC.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> that's pretty much my question exactly.
> it went like this:
> 
> ...
> ...



I want in on this face-stompin' party, too.

What a jerk.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks guys, i dunno. 
one thing (among many, many other things) that my mom is always telling me, is that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. 
i think at this point i should be well aware that the whole boy thing is just never, ever going to fucking happen for me and i pretty much just need to give up on it and move the hell on.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I want in on this face-stompin' party, too.
> 
> What a jerk.



Kevvers, (yes, that is what I typed!)
Your job is to hold the camera, my dear. To document the aforementioned face stomping.
Know your place,
J


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> thanks guys, i dunno.
> one thing (among many, many other things) that my mom is always telling me, is that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result.
> i think at this point i should be well aware that the whole boy thing is just never, ever going to fucking happen for me and i pretty much just need to give up on it and move the hell on.



You know, I have been there plenty of times, and have hit a wall plenty of times.
All I can recommend is to put on a fresh coat of lipstick and lead your life with your head held high.
Its their fucking loss if they don't see you for the amazing person that you are.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> thanks guys, i dunno.
> one thing (among many, many other things) that my mom is always telling me, is that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result.
> i think at this point i should be well aware that the whole boy thing is just never, ever going to fucking happen for me and i pretty much just need to give up on it and move the hell on.



That's Einstein's definition of insanity. He was a physicist, not a psychiatrist.

Don't give up hope. _Ever_. You don't have to keep actively looking, but never give up hope.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 25, 2007)

again guys, very sweet and i really do appreciate it, but it's kind of a done deal as far as i'm concerned. the hope thing i lost a while ago, and this whole personals thing was something i only did in the first place because two of my friends basically pleaded with me to try it before i completely give up on my love life altogether. i really did not have the heart to tell them it was pretty much too late for that too. bleh. 
it's just dumb. and i've gotta face reality. i'm too smart to keep ignoring it.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 25, 2007)

Allright honey. I can only speak from experience and if you want to believe that , then you are entitled to it.


I raise my glass to the rest of us on this thread. What glorious fools we all are.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Oct 25, 2007)

Ellie Caminio that guy is a total looooser a genuine hose bag. Seriously this bag of scum is a moral dribble cup, a mental slime mold fit only to gum toilet rims at Greyhound bus terminals. I want in on the face stomping this bag-O-:doh: deserves for hurting your feelings. For cryin out loud just where do people get off. Hugs and comfort from Dravenhawk.

Dravenhawk


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm justifiabley proud of having started the face stomping idea. 

Is anyone else wondering why somebody would be on a BBW dating website if they were not interested in dating a BBW? I mean I know that's kinda sorta obvious, but still.

And also along the kinda sorta obvious lines, and maybe I was just raised properly, I don't see why you'd _say_ something about the person's looks even if they were not to your liking. Can't you just say "It was nice to have met you but I don't think we're a good match."?

Dickhead.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 26, 2007)

Tangent: You know, if it's the site I am thinking of, Elle, that's one reason I don't like it...they pull people from all sorts of portals and a lot of them *don't* know what BBW means. I don't like how they don't take responsibility for that, but are happy to leverage all the data for marketing purposes however they want.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 26, 2007)

you're thinking of those tangowire sites, right? it wasn't one of those.


----------



## ripley (Oct 26, 2007)

elle camino said:


> thanks guys, i dunno.
> one thing (among many, many other things) that my mom is always telling me, is that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result.
> i think at this point i should be well aware that the whole boy thing is just never, ever going to fucking happen for me and i pretty much just need to give up on it and move the hell on.





Yep. Just.....yep. I can't maintain hope much longer when empirical evidence says I'm a fool.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 26, 2007)

yep....................


----------



## mossystate (Oct 26, 2007)

probably...


----------



## wistful (Oct 27, 2007)

ok here's the thing..What do you do when your supersized but your absolutely,positively sick of meeting people from on-line? One of the great frustrations I have with being my size is dealing with how it limits me socially. I've been on-line for over 11 years now and I've met a number of people over this span of time.Not a ton(around 10 in total but i've chatted with a bunch more) but enough to be totally sick of trying to find someone this way.

I don't want to make it sound like I've only had bad experiences.There are two relationships I've had that developed from chatting on the computer that lasted a length of time.Now while it's true that both relationships eventually fell apart they were still important and meaningful to me and I don't regret having had them.I've also met a small number of people who were kinda,there is really no polite way to put this...umm...crazy.There are just so many maladjusted people hanging around on the computer and unlike "real life" you don't always get the proper social cues that clue you in and tell you that someone is off.Although with time and experience I've become better and better at spotting people with serious problems.

When I do on occasion meet someone who likes me in my day to day life, it is almost always someone who is totally inappropriate for me and I have zero interest in.I just feel that the internet is a pretty lousy place to meet potential love interests but because I weigh what I do my options are otherwise limited.Honestly, I feel trapped in this little bubble of fat on-line dating and it frustrates the hell out of me.


----------



## heatherpotter (Oct 27, 2007)

Single, always.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 27, 2007)

Elle Camino my love......I'm sorry.

and yeah....its hard to talk about your body in DETAIL and not come off as wierd....

If someone asks...I say..."well...Im this height, I weigh this much, and I am shaped like this.....if you want numbers, big boy, be prepared to buy me sushi on our first date."...that usually makes them relax....and either ask, or drop it.

I don't know....online dating sucks....you have to shovel way too much shit. Still....given who I am....nothing else really works well.

Take a break...regroup...know that there are people here who would date you in a heartbeat...and when/if you are ready to dive in again...do it knowing that if it goes badly......you were spared future time with a walking anus.

Many kisses.


----------



## tyonline (Oct 27, 2007)

In light of Ella's Hiatus, I felt I should repost this here. Just posted it on another thread. Hope it helps.


"After a handful of bad relationships I thought I owed it to myself to stay single for awhile. I have been single for 2 years now, and while I'm finally ready to give up bachelorhood, it has been very healthy.

I don't know about anyone else, but it occurred to me that you can only know your true self when you are by yourself. We constantly get validation or manipulation (as it may be) from our partners. I jumped around from relationship to relationship since high school, never taking the time to get to know who I was becoming as a person.

Now that I have identified that, I know better what my strengths and weaknesses are in a relationship, and thusly, what I need to be mindful of or work on.

So for those who are single (like me for now) I can say only this: ENJOY IT. Focus on you. Don't worry about the next thing and when it will come. Use the time to really figure out what makes you tick!  "



So Three cheers to those soaking up the single life, and three cheers to those leaving it.


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 27, 2007)

I've decided that I'm putting myself back on the market Single.


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 27, 2007)

So Cal boys (men - I am 41  come out, come out, wherever you are.


----------



## imfree (Oct 27, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> So Cal boys (men - I am 41  come out, come out, wherever you are.



Hahaha!!!, I'm too old and too far away, but you're a lovely California Dream,
if I ever saw one.:smitten:


----------



## xeillia (Oct 27, 2007)

I am hoplessly single at the mo, come on guys where r u all?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> proceeds to tell me that he feels shitty, but he really wasn't expecting me to look the way i did, and there's no way he can keep 'leading me on' when he's not attracted to me at all.



Wow, what an asshole. Honestly, I'd say you dodged the bullet on that.


----------



## cbt218 (Oct 28, 2007)

Soooo very single.

Nice: Doing whatever I want.

Not: Doing it alone.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 28, 2007)

Elle....

I can't help but keep thinking that dumbass is bound to call you back soon....vengeance is yours when he does...  

Actually, he's not worth it. It's good you found out early, at least, what a true asshole he is.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Elle....
> 
> I can't help but keep thinking that dumbass is bound to call you back soon....vengeance is yours when he does...




I dont think so....fear of wrath has stopped many a person from doing things.

Humans are basically pussies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 28, 2007)

Ain't that the truth, Arvee


----------



## elle camino (Oct 28, 2007)

RV: <3
GEF: also <3, but i don't think that's going to happen. he made it VERY clear he wanted nothing to do with me.
Skellington: yep.
random people whom i have never spoken to who've seen fit to PM me unsolicited advice about this situation: thanks but no thanks. 

the 'take a break' stuff is hard for me to understand, since i've been single (and not actively looking) for something like 2 and a half years now. so...what's a good break? 5 years? 10 years? should i wake up on my 65th birthday and go 'welp, i guess it's time to start thinking about dating again!'? eff that. i took a long-ass break, i gave it another shot at the urging of those closest to me, i was as prepared and cautious as i possibly could have been, and it failed (spectacularly) in the exact same way that all of my previous attempts in this arena have failed. there's a lesson there, and it'd be silly of me to ignore it. 
i'm NOT saying it's pointless for _anyone else_ to hold out hope about their own love lives, at all. i'm *only* talking about *myself* when i say that it's a lost cause, and it would be ridiculous of me to keep trying to convince myself otherwise. it's never going to fall into my lap, and when i actively pursue it the results are uniformly, excruciatingly terrible.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 28, 2007)

HE failed spectacularly.

YOU are still a rad-assed, Queen of Sassy ladytype just waiting to be discovered. I completely get how you feel, I do....but every woman on this board who thinks you are fabulous can not be wrong.


----------



## DMight22 (Oct 29, 2007)

Being single has its advantages, but at the same time kind of sucks. It is hard to meet people and decipher whether they are being real or not. It is very hard to read women.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 29, 2007)

DMight22 said:


> Being single has its advantages, but at the same time kind of sucks. It is hard to meet people and decipher whether they are being real or not. It is very hard to read women.



*very very very edited version* women are hard to read..i give you that...evil does come to mind...

anyway


----------



## Dhaunae (Oct 29, 2007)

Single and hating it. I was married for 6 years and it hasn't proven easy to get used to the single life since he left.


And Elle.. that guy was definitely not worth your time or getting upset over. I have experienced the same thing before and while it hurt, in time one comes to realize that it's the other persons loss, not yours. It's better you saw how much of an asshole he was right off the bat then at some later date.


----------



## Jes (Oct 29, 2007)

take me off the list


----------



## Tracy (Oct 29, 2007)

Single and Looking:batting: Where are all the guys at?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 29, 2007)

Jes said:


> take me off the list



But Yenta, who will guide and advise ?


----------



## Jes (Oct 29, 2007)

you will note that people were not going forth as Yenta suggested.

A very horny Yenta.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 29, 2007)

The estrus is strong with the Yenta.


Hey, I didn't even take up that youngsters offer for a soda with two straws!!!!
I was good.
I swear I was.


The Yenta is having my orgasm!!! NO FAIR!!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 29, 2007)

Jes said:


> you will note that people were not going forth as Yenta suggested.
> 
> A very horny Yenta.



yeah..lets not talk about horny...its a good thing im without a man right now because id tear him apart lol


----------



## Jes (Oct 29, 2007)

don't worry--i'll still be the yenta even though i'm off the 2007 list.


----------



## joeantonio25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Been single for the last 3 years it was nice at first but now it truly sux! im in los angeles ca, a very hard place to be accepted when your fat, to tell the truth i cant find a date oh well single ile be!


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 30, 2007)

joeantonio25 said:


> Been single for the last 3 years it was nice at first but now it truly sux! im in los angeles ca, a very hard place to be accepted when your fat, to tell the truth i cant find a date oh well single ile be!




Hello Neighbor.

Don't give up. I am fat and attention isn't a problem, even in bad ole LA.

Also.....your original posts are pretty graphic.....first impressions count.


----------



## joeantonio25 (Oct 30, 2007)

so i guess ive made a bad impression  story of my life! thank redvelvet im sure your right!


----------



## _msz.lyric (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, I am fat and single. I don't particularly love it, but its easier. Haha


----------



## Gspoon (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm a new single guy. I am still heart broken after my 3 year relationship. For what ever reason, she just fell out of love with me when I did anything she wanted for her.

But alas, I am single and into fat girls


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 30, 2007)

Gspoon said:


> I'm a new single guy. I am still heart broken after my 3 year relationship. For what ever reason, she just fell out of love with me when I did anything she wanted for her.
> 
> But alas, I am single and into fat girls



Aww...I'm so sorry....just know that lots of people are terrifically nice and good to their partner and still get left.

Don't think for a moment it was about something you weren't doing.....It was about her.

(even if it wasn't....no point in thinking otherwize)

I hope you find a sweetie soon.


----------



## Suze (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a huge crush...haven't had a serious crush in years (!)
He's so fucking adorable

But...still single. Hope that will change soon!


----------



## Scx (Nov 1, 2007)

If first impressions are what people go by, I can see why some of my writing might terrify them. But that's supposed to be a fantasy. I couldn't make them less realistic if I threw in a unicorn or two. 

Anyhow... Southern California. Single. Male. 

Wheee.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 3, 2007)

Not single any more . I asked CAMellie to be my girlfriend and she said yes. Giong to see her Thanksgiving weekend :wubu:

Dravenhawk


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2007)

Congratulations, Mellie and Draven!


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 3, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Congratulations, Mellie and Draven!





Thanks so much! I adore him! :wubu:


----------



## _msz.lyric (Nov 3, 2007)

Dravenhawk said:


> Not single any more . I asked CAMellie to be my girlfriend and she said yes. Giong to see her Thanksgiving weekend :wubu:
> 
> Dravenhawk



Congratulations.


----------



## imfree (Nov 3, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Congratulations, Mellie and Draven!



I'll chime in on that one, Congratulations, Mellie & Draven!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, you guys! :batting:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 8, 2007)

You're both very lucky. And I'm very jealous of your not singleness.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 8, 2007)

*raises hand* not it!

also: she's reeeeeeeeeally cute.  yay.


----------



## Suze (Nov 20, 2007)

I hate my job. There's too many hot musicians running in and out of the building. One of them blinked at me today and I almost had an orgasm :blush:

In other words...he was pretty sexay :wubu:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 21, 2007)

Well its sad to leave this thread but I have finally met a nice girl so am no longer single. :blush: Im pretty sure it wont last cos my luck never does so you can all start putting on your bets to see when Im back here posting again about missing hugs and kisses and great big fat cuddles. :smitten::kiss2:


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 21, 2007)

status: still single. still lonesome. still sad. still lovelorn. still got a persistant lump in my throat. still getting cold on lonely nights. still getting cold hands without anyone to hold them.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2007)

THREAD REVIVAL

I has a gee eff. ^_^

just realized I don't know if I mentioned that here or not >_>

edit: crap, I did. oh well.


----------



## J34 (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn I need a gf or a cute curvy chick to hold.

Seriously though my major (Architecture) leaves you no free time to do anything.


----------



## imfree (Dec 10, 2007)

J34 said:


> Damn I need a gf or a cute curvy chick to hold.
> 
> .............snipped..............................



Me too, I wish I could get out more and meet one.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 10, 2007)

Stilllllll single.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm definitely single and I have been that way for a long time. In a way I don't mind being single because I don't have to deal with the BS. But every now and then I hate it I am really one of those that looks for personality. I don't have anything set in stone as to what I am looking for looks wise.


----------



## Observer373 (Dec 10, 2007)

Had relationships with BBW's my whole like and my love for them and women of all sizes is no secret. Just living, working and enjoying company w/ friends until someone special is ready to join me.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm single again....applications for the next guy to dump me are being accepted. :bow:


----------



## QtPatooti (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm still here! Hi fellow singles!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 12, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I'm single again....applications for the next guy to dump me are being accepted. :bow:



Yeah, I wondering what was up with that. Considering how anorexic you are and all.  I'm sorry for your singleness.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 13, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, I wondering what was up with that. Considering how anorexic you are and all.  I'm sorry for your singleness.



My scrawniness knows no ends, I know.  and thanks


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 13, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Well its sad to leave this thread but I have finally met a nice girl so am no longer single. :blush: Im pretty sure it wont last cos my luck never does so you can all start putting on your bets to see when Im back here posting again about missing hugs and kisses and great big fat cuddles. :smitten::kiss2:




Oooh... Sounds hot, Dublinda. Enjoy it.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 13, 2007)

J34 said:


> Damn I need a gf or a cute curvy chick to hold.
> 
> Seriously though my major (Architecture) leaves you no free time to do anything.



Sending mixed messages there, J34.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Oooh... Sounds hot, Dublinda. Enjoy it.




I did enjoy it for the 3 weeks it lasted but now Im single again and better off for it.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 13, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> I did enjoy it for the 3 weeks it lasted but now Im single again and better off for it.




How YOU doin'? :batting:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Now now Sweetie, it's not nice to tease unless you mean it!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 13, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Now now Sweetie, it's not nice to tease unless you mean it!!!




I'm not teasing :blush:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Prove it girl, bring on the PM's!!!


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 13, 2007)

Single, but not desperate. I'll find a BBW with a suitable personality and smarts one day.


----------



## virgolicious (Dec 13, 2007)

DoctorBreen said:


> Single, but not desperate. I'll find a BBW with a suitable personality and smarts one day.



That's such a positive attitude...way to go!

I'm single and not so positive these days...is there a prize for being single the longest? I think my singledom can be compared to a drought.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Dec 13, 2007)

Still single...thought I found someone but I had some hang ups about the person..anyways too much going with the holidays and work so I'm not dating till next year. I had one guy constantly texting me every day and I finally responded. I said call me tonight. Did he call? Noo..of course not. and he hasn't text me again..LOL. So to get rid of someone just reply I guess...lol..men


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, I wondering what was up with that. Considering how anorexic you are and all.  I'm sorry for your singleness.



lmao

Trust me...your better off.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 13, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I'm single again....applications for the next guy to dump me are being accepted. :bow:




Ain't that the truth! I know the feeling.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 13, 2007)

Since the year is almost over soon we'll have to start the 2008 singles thread!
Hopefully I won't have to post in that one. lol But as of 2007, yep, still single.


----------



## Observer373 (Dec 14, 2007)

I like you, you're a bombshell. The only problem is distance.


----------



## Observer373 (Dec 14, 2007)

aprildain said:


> I'm definitely single and I have been that way for a long time. In a way I don't mind being single because I don't have to deal with the BS. But every now and then I hate it I am really one of those that looks for personality. I don't have anything set in stone as to what I am looking for looks wise.



Hey, I saw your vid on the guy who can't date plus-sized women long term. He's just ridiculous! Esp. about needing "physics" and "a plan" to make love to a BBW. OMG - that's just awful and not even close to my personal experience as a man who has been with plus-sized women. Whatever you do, don't listen to him. He just has a personal problem with large women.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 14, 2007)

I almost lost my marbles over a young man who was break dancing and talkin' politics last night. WOOOO, I've STILL GOT A PULSE!!!

May never see that one again, but it's always a nice reminder that single = adventures.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 14, 2007)

Observer373 said:


> Hey, I saw your vid on the guy who can't date plus-sized women long term. He's just ridiculous! Esp. about needing "physics" and "a plan" to make love to a BBW. OMG - that's just awful and not even close to my personal experience as a man who has been with plus-sized women. Whatever you do, don't listen to him. He just has a personal problem with large women.



Thanks so much for the positive thoughts. I couldn't believe it when I saw it. It was so rude and offensive. It's nice to know that a lot of men don't think like that.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 14, 2007)

I just noticed my post made it sound like something happened. Ha, no, I guess I'm at the point a 2 minute conversation is enough to be noted!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 14, 2007)

Observer373 said:


> Esp. about needing "physics" and "a plan" to make love to a BBW.



Sometimes you do, believe it or not.

If you didn't, then there'd be no need for articles like this.

I know for a fact that sometimes the physics of it is extremely difficult and sometimes more trouble than its worth.

There was one time I was with an SSBBW, and it simply was not happening no matter how hard we tried- not without it being uncomfortable.

So yes, believe it or not, there are times when physics do come in to play and a plan is extremely helpful, if not outright necessary.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 14, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Sometimes you do, believe it or not.
> 
> If you didn't, then there'd be no need for articles like this.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the nitpick, but wouldn't that be a matter of geometry rather than physics?

Assuming, of course, it's merely very good sex rather than amazing sex. 

I'm exhausted from an all night shift. Just pretend there's a science-related pun or two in here.

-Rusty


----------



## Rowan (Dec 14, 2007)

Son of a bitch...its Friday and im still single...

lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 15, 2007)

I will say...I think it can be a challenge, especially for those who...for lack of a better term, are inexperienced. For those who are experienced, it's probably easy to forget how difficult it was to figure out the first few times. The good thing about inexperience, though, is that practice makes perfect, and what could possibly be more fun to practice?


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 19, 2007)

well, i was sort of into someone and that someone was into me but as of yesterday i was tossed! Gosh, that just makes the holidays even better...... Anyways yes i am single and looking....lol!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Son of a bitch...its Friday and im still single...
> 
> lol




Are we going out for pizza next Friday?  :smitten:


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 19, 2007)

Being Single is great 70% of the time, but the other 25% can sometimes be brutal (+/- 5% error), but not so low sometime too.

I got a cousin that don't care who he dates (and by that he's not a whore, just not picky with babes), but I ain't willin to put up w/ just _anything_God forbid we have to talk past what's on VH1 this week.:huh:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 19, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Being Single is great 70% of the time, but the other 25% can sometimes be brutal (+/- 5% error), but not so low sometime too.
> 
> I got a cousin that don't care who he dates (and by that he's not a whore, just not picky with babes), but I ain't willin to put up w/ just _anything_God forbid we have to talk past what's on VH1 this week.:huh:



i agree with what you said. i dont want just anything either.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 20, 2007)

:smitten:


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are we going out for pizza next Friday?  :smitten:



Sounds good to me hot stuff


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 22, 2007)

Not so much....


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 22, 2007)

so as another year comes to a close, i am still single. le sigh....


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm gonna be single forever!


----------



## ppinkie (Dec 22, 2007)

My mother said something to me yesterday that has me thinking. My mother is like 5'5" and 99lbs, no lie, she said, "I look like Olive and always had boyfriends, you have curves and fat, guys like curves, why are you always single?" Ugh. 

Anyway, I guess Im in a relationship. Im with someone who treats me awful and I know it. I just dont think I can do much better, I have never been in a relationship before and Im 25! Wish I could say Im ending 07 on better terms....


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 23, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are we going out for pizza next Friday?  :smitten:



I wish i could join you 2 beautiful ladies next time :wubu::smitten:

PAT


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> I wish i could join you 2 beautiful ladies next time :wubu::smitten:
> 
> PAT




Good looking young men are always a welcome addition in my eyes  :batting:


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 23, 2007)

I hate being single on Christmas. That's one of my favorite holidays.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 23, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Sometimes you do, believe it or not.
> 
> If you didn't, then there'd be no need for articles like this.
> 
> ...



Well jeez, I would hope any guy would have some kind of plan no matter what weight his partner is! Gotta have some idea of what to do!


----------



## James (Dec 23, 2007)

cant remember if I checked in to this thread..? but I'm checking out of it anyways


----------



## Ash (Dec 23, 2007)

Just wanna say "YAY" for two people on this page. Because I can't give them rep. So yay!


----------



## Jester (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm single but hey, I'm only 18, so it's not exactly a big deal in the grand scheme of things.

I'd actually say that most of the time I'm fine with being single and just doing my own thing, the last time I was in a relationship things didn't end so well so that may account for those feelings.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm still single and relatively happy with it. A relationship at this point in my life would just cause trouble for both me and she, and that would be not cool.

Besides, there's upsides to being single... especially when you're young, moderately good looking, and going to an art school . 'Cause, you know, those craaazy artists.

=Divals


----------



## Keb (Dec 24, 2007)

Still kicking around Singleville. I'd like very much to not be single...but I expect my terms for ending that status are a bit high and likely to remain there for some time yet.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

jimmi said:


> Hello single world,
> It's me, your long lost daughter, I'm back.
> 
> 
> ...



single... but are you ready to mingle ??


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2008)

chunkylex said:


> single... but are you ready to mingle ??



dude...this thread is almost a year old...she may have found someone...you might want to look at the 2008 singles thread lol


----------



## vcrgrrl (Nov 16, 2008)

aprildain said:


> I hate being single on Christmas. That's one of my favorite holidays.



It's amazing how fast time flies by. It seems like only yesterday I posted the above message, yet here it is another year and I'm still single. Jeez!


----------

